# Der offizielle Playboy-Thread



## dante_23 (10 Mai 2020)

Moin,

da es recht unübersichtlich wird, bei jedem Promi einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, diesen Thread zu starten 

In diesem Thread haben wir die Chance, über die jeweils aktuelle Playboy-Ausgabe ins Gespräch zu kommen, und uns auszutauschen.

Anfangen möchte ich mit der aktuellen Ausgabe, und dem Titelstar *Ines Quermann*.
Ich kannte Sie vorher eigtl. gar nicht, doch Sie schaut echt gut aus. Sie spielt bei der RTL Serie _Nachschwestern_ mit, und ist somit die dritte Frau am Set, die sich für den Playboy ausgezogen hat (neben Sila Sahin und Mimi Fiedler). Das Shooting fand in Süditalien statt, und wirkt insgesamt sehr natürlich und dezent. 
Bei Ines dachte ich im ersten Moment, dass Ihre Brüste echt sind, doch bei einigen Bildern kann man erkennen, dass Sie beim Doc war, was aber nicht schlimm ist. Sie hat tolle Brüste. Insgesamt eine gute Ausgabe :thumbup:

Wie denkt Ihr über die aktuelle Ausgabe? bzw, interessiert Ihr euch überhaupt für den Playboy, oder sind euch die Bilder zu viel "Hochglanz"?


----------



## Dennis0205 (10 Mai 2020)

Erst mal schön da du so einen Thread erstellst :thx:

Zur aktuellen Ausgabe:
Ich stimme dir total zu, ich kannte Ines vorher flüchtig aus ihrer Serie. Man hat ja vorher schon verraten das es wieder eine aus dieser Serie wird, ich habe erst auf Jana Schölermann gehofft, wo ich immer noch ein bisschen hoffe das sie auch mal sich nackig macht. 
Aber ich bin echt positiv überrascht von Ines.. sehr schöne Bilder. Mit ihren Brüsten das sie gemacht, da habe ich nicht so drauf geachtet aber ich finde sie sind sehr gut gemacht sodass es nicht weiter auffällt. Echt sehr schöne Brüste.
Zudem finde ich es schön das sie auf manchen Bildern den Ansatz ihrer Spalte zeigt und das sie da unten einen schönen Busch hat, das mag ich sehr.
Alles in einem, eine Super Aufgabe, seit langen mal wieder sehr gut muss ich sagen..

So allgemein:
Ich bin seit Jahren ein Abonnent vom Playboy und bleibe auch dabei, klar haben die großen Namen nachgelassen und immer mehr unbekanntere kommen rein, aber was solls.


----------



## dante_23 (10 Mai 2020)

danke für das feedback, dennis :thumbup:

bei ines stimme ich dir total zu - das sie unten einen busch trägt, find´ ich ebenfalls positiv. janine pink (april ausgabe) war dem anschein nach unten komplett rasiert. das sah auch nicht schlecht aus, aber wenn ich wählen würde, müsste doch schambehaarung vorhanden sein


----------



## Death Row (10 Mai 2020)

Die bisher besten Ausgaben dieses Jahr waren eindeutig die von Laura Müller und Madeleine Krakor :WOW: . Der Rest war bisher aus meiner Sicht Durchschnitt und sprach mich dann doch nicht so an. Die nächste Ausgabe dürfte das PMOY-Shooting sein, daher hoffe ich mal bei der übernächsten Ausgabe wieder auf ein größeres Kaliber.


----------



## Death Row (1 Juni 2020)

Wen es interessiert: in der kommenden Ausgabe ist *Ina Paule Klink*.


----------



## dante_23 (2 Juni 2020)

danke für den hinweis 

ich kannte sie bislang nicht, doch nach ines quermann ist nun wieder eine reife frau im playboy - ich freue mich, und hoffe auf ein ähnl. schönes shooting :thumbup:


----------



## Sepp2500 (4 Juni 2020)

Das neue Playmate ist wunderschön


----------



## Dennis0205 (4 Juni 2020)

Denkt ihr das Laura Wontorra oder Ruth Hofmann jemals im Playboy zu sehen sein werden?


----------



## Death Row (5 Juni 2020)

Dennis0205 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das Laura Wontorra oder Ruth Hofmann jemals im Playboy zu sehen sein werden?



Das wäre natürlich supi, aber ich würde nicht in den kommenden Monaten damit rechnen. Vielleicht wenn beide auf die 40 zugehen, das ist ja die bevorzugte Altersklasse bei Playboy


----------



## Schamröte (6 Juni 2020)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert: in der kommenden Ausgabe ist *Ina Paule Klink*.



Mit leider grauenvollen Bildern.


----------



## dante_23 (7 Juni 2020)

Dennis0205 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das Laura Wontorra oder Ruth Hofmann jemals im Playboy zu sehen sein werden?


laura wäre wirklich ein traum - ich würde es mir wünschen


----------



## Dennis0205 (7 Juni 2020)

dante_23 schrieb:


> laura wäre wirklich ein traum - ich würde es mir wünschen



Wow! Die Wontorra ist echt der hammer


----------



## Buschi25 (7 Juni 2020)

Laura Wontorra wäre der Hammer


----------



## dante_23 (8 Juni 2020)

Sepp2500 schrieb:


> Das neue Playmate ist wunderschön



jap, sie hat eine fantastische figur :drip:


----------



## Death Row (3 Aug. 2020)

In der September-Ausgabe ist

*Franziska van der Heide! * love2


----------



## Schamröte (5 Aug. 2020)

Death Row schrieb:


> In der September-Ausgabe ist
> 
> *Franziska van der Heide! * love2



Die erste Galerie ist schon mal vielversprechend. Sie ist auf fast allen Fotos völlig nackt und man sieht, dass sie nicht komplett rasiert ist. Denke mal, man kann es als Bär bezeichnen. Vielleicht gibt es ihn ja noch komplett zu sehen. 

Zur Franziska van der Heide: eine Frau, an der auch etwas dran ist, aber mit guter Figur.


----------



## Schamröte (5 Aug. 2020)

Zu Alona Hertha: Eine Playmate, die komplett alles zeigt, habe ich bisher auch noch nicht gesehen. Dazu ist sie da unten auch noch traumhaft schön...


----------



## dante_23 (15 Aug. 2020)

franziska ist eher nicht mein typ, daher bewerte ich die aktuelle ausgabe eher neutral 



Eber schrieb:


> Zu Alona Hertha: Eine Playmate, die komplett alles zeigt, habe ich bisher auch noch nicht gesehen. Dazu ist sie da unten auch noch traumhaft schön...



das playmates alles untenrum zeigen ist eigtl. nicht unüblich wink2


----------



## Dennis0205 (15 Aug. 2020)

Tanja Brockmann ist aktuelle zum 5. im Playboy, diesmal aber im Italienischen :thumbup:


----------



## dante_23 (15 Aug. 2020)

Dennis0205 schrieb:


> Tanja Brockmann ist aktuelle zum 5. im Playboy, diesmal aber im Italienischen :thumbup:



woher kennt man sie? ihr name sagt mir grad nichts..... idk


----------



## Death Row (15 Aug. 2020)

Tanja ist "nur" ein (ehemaliges) Playmate.


----------



## Voyeurfriend (31 Aug. 2020)

Dennis0205 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das Laura Wontorra oder Ruth Hofmann jemals im Playboy zu sehen sein werden?


Wenn die hübsche und üppig ausgestattete Laura für den PB die Hüllen fallen liesse... Das wäre schon eine feine Sache!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (31 Aug. 2020)

dante_23 schrieb:


> franziska ist eher nicht mein typ, daher bewerte ich die aktuelle ausgabe eher neutral
> 
> 
> 
> das playmates alles untenrum zeigen ist eigtl. nicht unüblich wink2


Aber Alona ist schon sehr offenherzig und gewährt wunderbare Einblicke!


----------



## Death Row (31 Aug. 2020)

Death Row schrieb:


> Tanja ist "nur" ein (ehemaliges) Playmate.



Okay. In einem aktuellen Interview mit Playboy gibt sie ihr Comeback an. wink2


----------



## dante_23 (6 Sep. 2020)

verona pooth hat gestern die ausgabe *schlag den star* gegen janine kunze gewonnen.

daher vermute ich, dass sie aus rein _finanziellen gründen_ nicht mehr im playboy zu sehen sein wird. eigtl. schade, bei ihrer figur....


----------



## Death Row (6 Sep. 2020)

In der kommenden Ausgabe wird es anscheinend *Elena Krawzow* sein, eine paralympische Schwimmerin. Ich finde es gut, dass Playboy in der Hinsicht sehr offen ist. 

https://www.instagram.com/elena_krawzow/?hl=de

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elena_Krawzow


----------



## Schamröte (7 Okt. 2020)

Anne Brendler ist im neuen Playboy zu sehen und das mit richtig guten Fotos. Hätte nie gedacht, dass sie Full Frontals zulässt, es sind sogar mehrere davon zu sehen. Eines der besten Shootings überhaupt. Ein Promi, der den Mut hat, auch wirkliche Nacktfotos zuzulassen.


----------



## dante_23 (7 Okt. 2020)

für ihr alter hat anne wirklich eine top figur :thumbup:
ich bin mit dem shooting, ähnlich wie Eber, sehr zufrieden. anne zeigt untenrum wirklich sehr viel - besonders gefällt mir dabei ihr busch. zudem gefallen mir ihre üppigen brüste


----------



## Schamröte (8 Okt. 2020)

Die Titten sind traumhaft, aber den Busch mag ich schon üppiger oder dann lieber gleich ne Glatze.


----------



## Voyeurfriend (9 Okt. 2020)

Eber schrieb:


> Anne Brendler ist im neuen Playboy zu sehen und das mit richtig guten Fotos. Hätte nie gedacht, dass sie Full Frontals zulässt, es sind sogar mehrere davon zu sehen. Eines der besten Shootings überhaupt. Ein Promi, der den Mut hat, auch wirkliche Nacktfotos zuzulassen.


Das Beispiel sollte unbedingt Schule machen. Man will ja gerne alles sehen, nicht wahr? :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Sepp2500 (9 Okt. 2020)

Ich bin auch höchst zufrieden. So kann es gerne weitergehen mit dem PB.


----------



## Schamröte (9 Okt. 2020)

Die zweite Galerie ist online, wieder sehr freizügig. Ein FF ist wieder dabei, das die anderen sogar noch toppt. Da musste kräftig retuschiert werden, damit man keine intimsten Einblicke bekommt.


----------



## Schamröte (9 Okt. 2020)

Also für mich das beste Promi-Shooting, das ich nach Kati Witt im Playboy gesehen habe. Sie kann es sogar mit Kati aufnehmen.


----------



## dante_23 (21 Okt. 2020)

*!!!* julia görges gab heute überraschend ihren rücktritt vom tennis bekannt *!!!*
in einem emotionalen post hat sie sich auf instagram von ihrem geliebten sport verabschiedet.

in meinen augen hat jule mit die beeindruckensten brüste überhaupt im damen-tennis. und wer weiß, vll sehen wir sie ja bald im playboy 
würdet ihr jule gern im playboy sehen wollen?


----------



## Sepp2500 (22 Okt. 2020)

Oh ja tolle Idee. Die schöne Julia wäre ein Traum im PB


----------



## dante_23 (5 Nov. 2020)

in der aktuellen ausgabe ist kein cover-star vertreten, jedoch sehen wir als playmate die influencerin *julia römmelt*
mir war sie vorher bislang unbekannt.

jedoch, wow, was für bilder! nahezu an der perfektion: ihr gesicht, ihr körper, und diese großen brüste 
einzig ihre warzenhöfe könnten ein wenig größer sein, aber, das ist meckern auf sehr hohem niveau :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (5 Nov. 2020)

Also Julia Römmelt hat einen echt geilen Körperbau, das muss ich schon sagen :drip:

Bekannt ist sie mir aber auch nicht. Vielleicht hat Instagram sie mir mal vorgeschlagen oder so, keine Ahnung


----------



## Death Row (12 Jan. 2021)

In der kommenden Ausgabe werden wir *Claudelle Deckert UND ihre Tochter Romy* zusammen sehen


----------



## Dennis0205 (12 Jan. 2021)

Death Row schrieb:


> In der kommenden Ausgabe werden wir *Claudelle Deckert UND ihre Tochter Romy* zusammen sehen



Wirklich?


----------



## Death Row (12 Jan. 2021)

Wirklich wirklich :thumbup:


----------



## Dennis0205 (12 Jan. 2021)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wirklich wirklich :thumbup:


Oh na das wird denke ich mal seeeehr interessant und auch einmalig glaube ich 
wann kann man denn mit den ersten Bildern rechnen?


----------



## dante_23 (12 Jan. 2021)

Death Row schrieb:


> In der kommenden Ausgabe werden wir *Claudelle Deckert UND ihre Tochter Romy* zusammen sehen



wie geil ist das denn bitteschön?! 
mutter und tochter posieren gemeinsan, *nackt*, für den playboy - geht es noch besser?! :WOW:

bin extrem gespannt auf die bilder! mal schauen, wer von beiden die bessere figur hat 
das shooting damals von claudelle war richtig gut - jetzt bin ich auf ihre tochter gespannt, und, wie sich claudelle in den 8 jahren verändert hat.

es gibt ja diesen thread hier, doch niemals hätte ich damit gerechnet, dass sowohl eine mutter, als auch ihre tochter, zugleich ein shooting machen werden!!!! :knie:

ich bin hyped, das kann nur eine 10 von 10 werden


----------



## Death Row (13 Jan. 2021)

Die bisherigen Bilder, die ich gesehen habe, sind gut getroffen, wobei Claudelle etwas offener ist. Romy ist aber definitiv süßer


----------



## Dennis0205 (13 Jan. 2021)

Death Row schrieb:


> Die bisherigen Bilder, die ich gesehen habe, sind gut getroffen, wobei Claudelle etwas offener ist. Romy ist aber definitiv süßer



Ja Romy wirkt etwas "schüchterner" aber vielleicht auch so gewollt. Claudelle merkt man es direkt an das sie Spaß daran hatte da spricht die Ausstrahlung auf den Bildern nach purem Sex 
Insgesamt finde ich die Bilder aber sehr sehr gut gelungen!


----------



## Death Row (8 Feb. 2021)

In der kommenden Ausgabe werden wir

*Juliane Seyfarth (Skisprung-Weltmeisterin) *

sehen


----------



## Thomas111 (15 Feb. 2021)

Stimmt! Und sehr schöne Bilder sind es geworden!!


----------



## Death Row (5 März 2021)

In der nächsten Ausgabe ist

*Renata Lusin (Let's Dance)*

zu sehen


----------



## dante_23 (7 März 2021)

an dieser stelle möchte ich mich noch einmal den vergangenen ausgaben widmen:

zur ausgabe mit claudelle, und ihrer tochter 
im großen und ganzen bin ich mit den bildern zufrieden. claudelle zeigt sich erneut von ihrer besten seite - sie hat einen tollen körper, mit schönen brüsten, und einem tollen hintern! romy ist sehr süß, und hat ebenfalls einen schönen körper. für mich ist sie jedoch zu schlank.
von beiden hat claudelle in meinen augen die nase vorn :thumbup:

einziger kritikpunkt: bei einem doppelshooting hatte ich im vorfeld teils eine andere erwartungshaltung. sprich, deutlich mehr bilder, wo mutter und tochter gleichzeitig auf einem bild sind. ich glaube, es gibt lediglich 2-3 bilder, wo beide nebeneinander posieren. da hätte ich mir einfach mehr bilder gewünscht. 
wie seht ihr diesen punkt? hat euch das auch gestört, oder hat das keine rolle für euch gespielt?

zur ausgabe mit juliane 
sie hat wirklich eine tolle sportliche ausstrahlung, und sieht echt gut aus  jedoch, ähnlich wie bei romy, ist sie für meinen geschmack zu schlank...
insgesamt aber ein schönes setting, mit dem meer im hintergrund etc


----------



## Death Row (7 März 2021)

Also ich war sehr überrascht über Juliane's Shooting, das wohl auch sehr hohe Wellen geschlagen und sich sehr gut verkauft hat :thumbup:
Ich war auch überrascht über die Qualität und auch die Quantität, denn der Playboy haut normalerweise nicht soviele Bilder zu einem Star raus und BTS-Bilder gab es sogar noch dazu! :thumbup: Vielleicht findet jetzt ein Umdenken statt?


----------



## ntkay (7 März 2021)

Das Februar-Heft hat mir nicht überzeug. Ich bin generell kein Fan von Shootings mit 2 Frauen. Ich hab das Gefühl dass diese Shootings nicht so offen und freizügig sind wie die normalen (liegt es vielleicht an finamziellen Gründen, z.B. gibt es ein festes Budget für jedes Shooting?).

Die Zeit hat Mutter Deckert deutliche Spüren hinterlassen, mit denen nicht mal Photoshop zurechtkommen konnte. Die Tochter war was ungewöhnliches für Playboy, sie gab mir ein "Mädchen-von-Nebenan" Gefühl. Obwohl sie, als auch ihre Mutter, für meinen Geschmack zu groß sind.

Das Shooting von Frau Seyfarth war ein unglaubliches "Erlebnis", sowohl die zahlreiche Bilder, als auch das sehrfreizïgige zusätzliche Video. Vielleicht liegt die Intimität und Offenhet des Shootings daran, dass ihr Freund der Fotograf war. Einziger Minuspunkt ist, dass ihre Figur mir etwas magesüchtig erschien, aber als Sportlerin ernährt sie wahrscheinlich gesund und ihre Diät ist vermutlich kontrolliert.


----------



## ntkay (10 März 2021)

Death Row schrieb:


> In der nächsten Ausgabe ist
> 
> *Renata Lusin (Let's Dance)*
> 
> zu sehen



Schöne Frau mit tollem Körper, aber etwas schüchtern.


----------



## Death Row (10 März 2021)

Ja ich hab die Bilder auch gesehen. Renata ist zwar eine schöne Frau, aber die Bilder erinnern mehr an einen Dessous-Katalog


----------



## Dennis0205 (10 März 2021)

Renata hat einen sehr schönen Körper, allerdings muss ich meinen Vorredner recht geben. Das wirkt eher wie ein Dessousshooting. Schade eigentlich, hoffe dieses Jahr noch auf einen richtigen Wow Effekt bei einer Ausgabe, Claudell + Tochter fand ich sehr schön z.B. aber vielleicht mal so ein "größerer" Name wie Laura Wontorra z.B.


----------



## Sepp2500 (10 März 2021)

@dante
Ich stimme dir total zu. Ich hätte mir auch mehr Interaktion zwischen Claudelle und Romy gewünscht. Vielleicht auch Beide mal nackt nebeneinander oder so. 

Renata sieht gut aus,aber sehr zurückhaltend bisher.


----------



## Death Row (13 Apr. 2021)

Im nächsten Playboy ist

*Hayley Hasselhoff*

:zzzzzz:


----------



## ntkay (13 Apr. 2021)

Vor 1-2 Monaten hat jemand dem Playboy geschrieben "Toll was ihr da mit Krawzow, Heß und Farfalla gemacht habt. Fehlt nur noch das Plus-Side-Model". Tja, nicht mehr lange.


----------



## ntkay (14 Apr. 2021)

Für mich war die Gallerie von Hayley noch mehr unbefriedigend als die von Renata.


----------



## dante_23 (15 Apr. 2021)

nachdem ich nun die ersten bilder von hayley gesehen habe, möchte ich gern´ meine meinung zum shooting aufschreiben:






vorneweg, ich persönlich mag frauen mit kurven, und find´ es daher klasse, dass der playboy mal eine kurvenreiche frau auf´s cover gebracht hat! :thumbup:

von den vergangenen 14 coverstars waren aus meiner sicht vll nur 2 frauen dabei, die ein paar zusätzliche kilo auf den rippen hatten: das sind madeleine krakor und ines quermann. beide shootings damals fand´ ich richtig schön, eben weil man nicht die perfekten maße haben muss, um im playboy zu posieren. die restlichen frauen waren allesamt eher schlank. was jedoch widerum auch nicht heißt, das mir die shooting´s nicht gefallen hätten: die shooting´s von laura müller, janine pink, oder zuletzt juliane seyfarth waren grandios 

doch nun zur aktuellen ausgabe mit hayley: ich bin zwiegespalten, bzgl. der bilder!
es überwiegen doch sehr die negativen punkte, im vgl. zu den positiven.

positiv hervorzuheben ist die tasache, dass der playboy eine solch kurvenreiche frau in die ausgabe gebracht hat. hayley hat insgesamt eine tolle ausstrahlung :thumbup:

negativ ist jedoch das gesamte setting des shooting´s:

1.) die bilder wirken i-wie dunkel, was wohl auch daran liegt, dass sie in einem kleinen studio aufgenommen wurden. wie es anders geht, zeigten zuletzt die bilder von juliane!
2.) hayley zeigt sehr wenig haut. auf jedem bild sind kleidungsstücke, decken etc. vorhanden.
sie selbst sagt: 
_"Ich will anderen Frauen zeigen, dass man sich sexy fühlen darf, egal, welche Größe man trägt. Ich fühle mich geehrt, das erste Curvy-Model auf eurem Cover zu sein. Meine Rundungen so intim zu zeigen bestärkt mich. [...]"_

für playboy-verhältnisse hat sie recht wenig gezeigt, da frage ich mich, wozu posiert sie dann im playboy?
3.) hayley´s make-up ist too much, damit hat sie sich keinen gefallen getan. manchmal ist weniger mehr. auf dem bild oben trägt sie deutlich weniger make-up - sehr dezent, nicht übertrieben, perfekt.
4.) sämtliche bilder wurden zu stark bearbeitet...... mir ist bewusst, dass photoshop überall zur anwendung kommt, beim shooting von hayley doch schon verstärkt!
dellen, oder auch cellulite sind doch nichts unnatürliches, oder außergewöhliches.... warum alles wegretuschieren??

ja.... soviel erstmal zu meinem fazit 

wie steht ihr allg. zu kurvenreichen frauen im playboy - eher ein no-go, oder aktuell noch viel zu wenig vertreten???? :thx:

wie beurteilt ihr die bilder von hayley im playboy?


----------



## FischerFan (15 Apr. 2021)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Vor allem, sie propagiert Body positivity und gleichzeitig sieht man sehr deutlich, dass speziell im Gesicht geschnippelt wurde. Bißchen paradox.


----------



## dante_23 (15 Apr. 2021)

FischerFan schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Vor allem, sie propagiert Body positivity und gleichzeitig sieht man sehr deutlich, dass speziell im Gesicht geschnippelt wurde. Bißchen paradox.


das dachte ich mir auch, das sie zu oft beim chirurgen war.....
ich frage mich, ob das bild, was ich grad von ihr gepostet habe, noch aus der zeit "davor" entstand


----------



## Death Row (15 Apr. 2021)

*@dante_23*

Du hast eigentlich schon alle wesentlichen Punkte genannt, die mir sauer aufgestoßen sind.
Ihr Körper wäre noch nicht mal _sooo _entscheidend für mich, aber ihr betonartiges Gesicht zerstört alles komplett. 

Mich stört aber auch der Begriff "curvy". Für mich ist ihr Körperbau nicht "curvy", sondern schon....ja...."mehr" halt. Angelina Kirsch, Madeleine Krakor - die sind für mich "curvy". 

Wenn dann jetzt bei dem Playboy von "Body Positivity" gesprochen wird, sendet das ein völlig falsches Signal und setzt völlig falsche Standards von Schönheitsidealen, denen man doch eigentlich damit entgegensetzen wollte.

Aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht und aus PR-Gründen kann ich den Zug schon verstehen. Man ist jetzt wieder im Gespräch, möchte eine weitere Leserschaft generieren und präsentiert sich noch "liberaler".


----------



## dante_23 (16 Apr. 2021)

Death Row schrieb:


> *@dante_23*
> Wenn dann jetzt bei dem Playboy von "Body Positivity" gesprochen wird, sendet das ein völlig falsches Signal und setzt völlig falsche Standards von Schönheitsidealen, denen man doch eigentlich damit entgegensetzen wollte.
> 
> Aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht und aus PR-Gründen kann ich den Zug schon verstehen. Man ist jetzt wieder im Gespräch, möchte eine weitere Leserschaft generieren und präsentiert sich noch "liberaler".



das in der aktuellen pb-ausgabe von "body positivity" gesprochen wird, finde ich ebenso kritisch.

vorneweg, "body positivity" ist aus meiner sicht positiv zu sehen. denn es bedeutet ja nur, dass man eine positive einstellung zum eigenen körper hat, unabhängig von idealen etc.
das problem ist jedoch, was daraus nun gemacht wird, zB PR-gründe - da stimme ich dir voll zu! denn genau das sendet die _"falschen Standards von Schönheitsidealen"_, wie du es richtig genannt hast. beide extreme, sowohl übergewicht, als auch der magertrend, sind auf lange sicht nicht als gesundheitsförderlich anzusehen.

ich mag kurven bei frauen, nur, ich finde, man sollte dann nicht von "body positivity" etc. sprechen, und es so nach außen tragen, und promoten.
ich würde mir sogar wünschen, dass mehr kurvige frauen im playboy zu sehen sein würden, nur, mit der anmerkung, es nicht so zu promoten, wie in der aktuellen ausgabe zu sehen ist.


----------



## FischerFan (16 Apr. 2021)

dante_23 schrieb:


> ich würde mir sogar wünschen, dass mehr kurvige frauen im playboy zu sehen sein würden, nur, mit der anmerkung, es nicht so zu promoten, wie in der aktuellen ausgabe zu sehen ist.



Warum promoten? Schau dir mal die Menschen da draussen an. Schau dir weltweite Daten und Studien an. Das Frauenbild hat sich gewandelt. War es in den 60ern jemand wie Twiggy, die völlig falsche Bilder ausgesandt hat, so sind Frauen heute kurviger. Aus unterschiedlichen Gründen übrigens. Kurvig sein heißt nicht automatisch, dass man ungesund und viel isst. 
Ich sehe aus, wie Beatrice Egli, rein von der Figur her. Aber, lebe seit 2005 vegan. Trinke keinen Tropfen und mache alle 2 Tage Sport. Und nun?
Die meisten Frauen, die ich kenne, sind kurviger. Konfektion 42 und teils darüber. Je nachdem, wie es sich verteilt. Nur, das ist ein völlig typisches Bild. 
Die Tiermast setzt Hormone ein. Ist so. Das macht sich auch beim Gewicht des Fleischessers bemerkbar. 
Man muss also nichts promoten. Oder anders gesagt: Die Gesellschaft ist diverser geworden und genau DAS sollten solche Magazine abbilden. Warum wohl erzielt eine SportsIllustrated Ausgabe mit Heather Graham Traumwerte beim Verkauf? wink2

Nachtrag: Was mich an der Payboy Ausgabe aktuell so ärgert ist dieses falsche Bild, was dort ausgesandt wird. Hayley Hasselhoff steht für Body positivity und hat gleichzeitig eine Fratze, die von Chirurgenhand völlig verunstaltet wurde. DAS setzt falsche Akzente. das Gewicht eher nicht.


----------



## dante_23 (16 Apr. 2021)

FischerFan schrieb:


> Man muss also nichts promoten. Oder anders gesagt: Die Gesellschaft ist diverser geworden und genau DAS sollten solche Magazine abbilden. Warum wohl erzielt eine SportsIllustrated Ausgabe mit Heather Graham Traumwerte beim Verkauf? wink2



genau, da stimme ich mit dir völlig überein wink2
heutzutage ist kurvig sein, nichts außergewöhnliches mehr - das habe ich mit meinem post auf der vorderen seite gemeint

und daher auch meine frage: warum das shooting unter dem gesichtspunkt "body positivity" nach außen tragen/ "promoten" - es ist doch heute vollkommen normal, kurviger zu sein, also, warum es extra erwähnen? darum ging es mir.


----------



## Schamröte (16 Apr. 2021)

Ich halte Hayley Hasselhoff für eine hässliche und dazu noch stark übergewichtige Frau, die nichts im Playboy zu suchen hat. Für mich gibt es da nichts zu beschönigen.


----------



## FischerFan (16 Apr. 2021)

dante_23 schrieb:


> also, warum es extra erwähnen? darum ging es mir.



Ah, okay.
Vermutlich, weil das Ideal immer noch ein anderes ist, trotz Personen wie Heather Graham / Kim Kardashian / etc. 
Instagram ist an dem Punkt ein schlechter Ratgeber für junge Frauen, da es die Gesellschaft nicht abbildet oder extrem geschönt ist. Meine Kinder waren lange Zeit auf einem ähnlichen Trip, bis ich beide mal zum Kinderarzt schleppte und sie vermessen ließ. Der Kinderarzt hat es beiden dann sachlich erklärt. Körpergröße minus hundert. 
Hat dann gefragt, ob beide zufällig im Netz sind, irgendein soziales Netzwerk. Als wenn er sich das bei Teenager nicht denken konnte  
Hat dann ein paar der typischen Stars aufgezeigt und erklärt, warum das ungesund sei, etc. 
Bis dahin haben beide keine Freunde gehabt, weil der Hang zum mager sein vorhanden war.
Als beide dann mal 2-3 Kilo zulegten, aber an strategisch wichtigen Stellen, standen plötzlich immer wieder Jungs in der Tür.  
Anders war es den Mädchen nicht zu erklären. Der Weg über den Kinderarzt meine einzige Wahl, nachdem privat nichts fruchtete.
Mittlerweile gibt das Netz vor, wie man auszusehen hat. Schwimm mit dem Strom oder genieße dein Leben.


----------



## dante_23 (16 Apr. 2021)

@FischerFan
danke für das persönliche feedback zu dem thema 

unabhängig von ihrem gesicht, begrüßt du die allg. die wahl von hayley als coverstar?
sprich, dass man eine frau gewählt hat, die eben nicht die proportionen hat, wie sie heutzutage zB auf instagram gepriesen werden?
und was denkst du bzgl. der zukunft - war es eine einmalige sache, oder sehen wir in zukunft vermehrt eher kurvige frauen im playboy?


----------



## FischerFan (17 Apr. 2021)

Kann ich pauschal nicht beantworten. Ganz ehrlich. Ich bin ein wenig überfragt, warum ausgerechnet sie, da in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung kein wirkliches Thema, wenn es um Hasselhoff geht. Die Verkaufszahlen des Heftes werden zeigen, ob der Playboy mutiger wird und das wage ich zu bezweifeln, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll. Die Frau ist alles, aber nicht body positivity und das Gesicht ist nun mal plakativ überall zu sehen. Reine Bodyshots, ohne dass man den "Promi" dahinter erkennt, und es ergibt sich eine völlig andere Grundlage.


----------



## Thomas111 (22 Apr. 2021)

Was sind das für Diskussionen? Fotos im Playboy oder anderen Magazinen sind derart bearbeitet, dass die mit Natürlichkeit nichts mehr gemein haben. Zudem sollte man gelegentlich mal Fotos der ungeschminkten Frauen daneben legen. Da kommt es ganz schnell zu anderen Ergebnissen. Klar ist der Playboy ein spezielles Männermagazin, insofern "könnte" man auf die Idee kommen, dass dort nur Frauen mit Idealmaßen etwas zu suchen haben. Das entspricht aber in meinen Augen nicht mehr der Realität!!!!


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Apr. 2021)

die Verklemmten haben vielleicht Probleme


----------



## Death Row (10 Mai 2021)

Im kommenden Playboy ist

*Simone Hanselmann *


----------



## Dej (11 Mai 2021)

Danke für die Information! Ich freue mich schon auf die Fotos. Tolle und schöne Frau


----------



## Dej (11 Mai 2021)

:Außerdem seit langer Zeit eine Frau die ich nicht vorher googlen musste...:WOW:


----------



## Schamröte (12 Mai 2021)

Das sind richtig gute Fotos einer schönen Frau und sie zeigt sehr viel.


----------



## Sepp2500 (12 Mai 2021)

Bin auch begeistert bisher. Sie zeigt echt viel und sieht toll aus


----------



## Dej (12 Mai 2021)

Schön das Sie alles zeigt! Ein absolutes Highlight diese Ausgabe


----------



## dante_23 (12 Mai 2021)

mit dem setting des aktuellen shootings bin ich eigtl. zufrieden - wirkt alles in allem recht stimmig und aufgeräumt, jedoch... mit simone werde ich nicht ganz warm. mit ihremalter hat es nichts zu tun - sie ist mir insgesamt zu schlank. zudem spricht mich auch ihr gesicht nicht an


----------



## Death Row (13 Mai 2021)

Bei Simone bin ich auch anfangs zwiegespalten gewesen. Sie wirkt vom Gesicht her einfach "älter" als 41 Jahre. Mit der Belichtung hätte man noch mehr arbeiten können, denn es wirkt irgendwie kontrastarm. Insgesamt ist sie aber dennoch eine attraktive Frau und das Setting hat auch etwas lässiges und "chilliges". Außerdem zeigt sie für einen Promi auch sehr viel. :thumbup: 

Das aktuelle Playmate Zoelle Frick ist auch erste Sahne!  :WOW:


----------



## dante_23 (14 Mai 2021)

auch wenn simone nicht mein typ frau ist, so muss man doch anmerken, dass sie im shooting selbst sehr souverän auftritt - das passt zu den aussagen, welche ich zuletzt von ihr auf t-online.de las:

_"Beim ersten Mal, als ich mit Anfang 20 gefragt wurde, hatte ich Angst davor, dass es heißen könnte, ich hätte meine Karriere nur den Fotos zu verdanken", verrät die Schauspielerin im Gespräch mit dem "Playboy". Heute habe sie sich hingegen "sehr geschmeichelt gefühlt. Früher dachte ich, ab 40 sei man unsichtbar als feminines Wesen"_

ich finde, diese haltung sieht man ihr, und den bildern an. selbstbewusst, stark, und mit sich im reinen. sie zeigt wirklich sehr viel. das würde man nicht so selbstverständlich machen, wenn man mit sich nicht im reinen wäre.

da denke ich ganz automatisch an die letzte ausgabe:
hayley hasselhoff hat in der besagten ausgabe von "Body Positivity" gesprochen - jedoch, und das kreide ich ihr an. an den bildern, und an ihrem ausdruck, kann man das nicht wirklich erkennen. hayley zieigt nicht sehr viel haut, dazu waren überall kleidungsstücke, und einiges an decken etc. - fast so, als wäre es ihr unangenehm, sich so zu zeigen. insgesamt wirkte sie für mich bei dem shooting recht zurückhaltend, und unsicher. 
aber das kann auch nur mein eindruck sein.

bei zoelle stimme ich dir zu @ death
sie hat einen fantastischen körper


----------



## Dennis0205 (15 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mal einen Namen in den Raum werfen.. diejenige ist meiner Meinung nach perfekt für den Playboy geeignet. Auch wenn es evtl. mehr Wunschdenken ist. Ich rede von Janin Ullmann, damals noch Reinhardt..
Sie wäre meiner Meinung nach eine ernsthafte Kandidatin. Hat früher schon ein sexy MAXIM Shooting gemacht, dazu bekommt sie zurzeit echt wenig Aufmerksamkeit.. Sie ist so gut wie nicht mehr im TV zu sehen glaube ich und wenn sind es nur kleinere Auftritte. Aber ich würde behaupten man kennt sie und wenn ich mir so einige Instagram Bilder von ihr anschauen, wie das von heute denke ich mir das würde passen und sie würde dann auch einiges, vielleicht alles zeigen..
Was meint ihr darüber? Würde sie es machen und wenn ja wie könnten die Bilder aussehen?
Ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Tittelelli (15 Mai 2021)

Dennis0205 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mal einen Namen in den Raum werfen.. diejenige ist meiner Meinung nach perfekt für den Playboy geeignet. Auch wenn es evtl. mehr Wunschdenken ist. Ich rede von Janin Ullmann, damals noch Reinhardt..
> Sie wäre meiner Meinung nach eine ernsthafte Kandidatin. Hat früher schon ein sexy MAXIM Shooting gemacht, dazu bekommt sie zurzeit echt wenig Aufmerksamkeit.. Sie ist so gut wie nicht mehr im TV zu sehen glaube ich und wenn sind es nur kleinere Auftritte. Aber ich würde behaupten man kennt sie und wenn ich mir so einige Instagram Bilder von ihr anschauen, wie das von heute denke ich mir das würde passen und sie würde dann auch einiges, vielleicht alles zeigen..
> Was meint ihr darüber? Würde sie es machen und wenn ja wie könnten die Bilder aussehen?
> Ein schönes Wochenende



Du hast Probleme :WOW::WOW:


----------



## dante_23 (16 Mai 2021)

ein wirklich guter vorschlag @dennis :thumbup:

ich hatte die möglichkeit, von janin damals auf der games convention (leipzig) ein autogramm zu bekommen - sympathisch, und sehr locker drauf 
ich war grad überrascht zu sehen, dass janin, und simone hanselmann nahezu im gl. alter sind. ich find´, janin wirkt von ihrer art, und ihrem gesicht jünger. von der figur her gesehen sind beide ähnlich, sehr schlank, was für mich ein kritikpunkt an simone war. jedoch würde ich ein shooting von janin im playboy begrüßen, weil mich ihre ausstrahlung mehr anzieht. dazu waren ihre maxim-bilder erste sahne :drip:

für ein shooting würde ich ein setting, wie damals bei natalie horler begrüßen wollen


----------



## Death Row (16 Mai 2021)

Ja, also wegen Janin hatte ich damals schon zu VIVA-Zeiten weiche Knie! 

Und so süß und sexy, wie sie sich auf Instagram durchaus auch mal präsentiert, könnte das auch eine Ausgabe werden, die ich mir so oder so kaufen würde! :drip:



 

​
Mein Instinkt sagt mir aber, dass die kommenden Ausgaben aber erstmal die Themen "Olympia" und "Playmate des Jahres" behandeln werden.


----------



## Dennis0205 (16 Mai 2021)

Freut mich das ihr ähnlicher Meinung seit 
Die Frage ist nur wie realistisch wird es sein und ob sie lieber sowas auf Instagram weiter postet als sich nackig ablichten zu lassen. So diese Mentalität sich gerne zu zeigen traue ich ihr zu, die MAXIM Bilder sprechen da schon eine deutliche Sprache. Was für mich auch ein großer Punkt entweder dafür oder dagegen ist, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden ist das es im Moment ruhiger um sie geworden ist was TV Auftritte aber vor allem Moderations Jobs angeht. Da macht sie zurzeit glaube ich sogar gar nichts. Der Playboy würde ihrer Karriere wohl wieder einen Boost geben. Ich glaube das letzte mal wo sie wirklich in Erscheinung getreten ist war diese Neymar Geschichte, das Gerücht das sie was mit diesem Fußballer hatte, hat sich ja vor 2 Jahren oder so von ihrem Mann getrennt und soll Single sein. Keine Kinder dazu, was auch ein Argument pro Playboy sein könnte.


----------



## Dennis0205 (17 Mai 2021)

Für wie realistisch haltet ihr es eigentlich das wir mal eine Laura Wontorra im Playboy sehen werden? Irgendwie die Ausstrahlung hat sie dazu finde ich. Bei Grill den Henssler zumindest hat sie immer sehr kurze Kleidchen an. Aber wahrscheinlich läuft es bei ihr gerade zu gut mit der Karriere, sie würde auch viel verlangen. Bin mir aber sicher das es schon mind. eine Anfrage von Herr Boitin gab!


----------



## dante_23 (17 Mai 2021)

laura wäre der wahnsinn, sie hat eine fantastische figur 

jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass wir sie so schnell, wenn überhaupt, im playboy sehen werden. sie ist momentan im tv-biz sehr gefragt, und daher wohl kaum an einem shooting interessiert, wie du richtig gesagt hast.


----------



## Dennis0205 (21 Mai 2021)

Wen ich auch noch im Kopf hätte wäre die gute Andrea Kaiser 
Früher wohl etwas bekannter unterwegs als heutzutage, zumindest was das auftreten im TV angeht. Ich finde sie ist immer noch eine der heißesten und verzückt mich des öfteren mit ihrer heißen Kollegin Verena Wriedt bei der DTM, die ich übrigens auch gerne mal im Playboy sehen würde. Beide zeigen sich auch gerne auf Instagram, bzw. Andrea auf Facebook. Schätze beide auch ziemlich versaut ein, vor allem die Kaiserin hat immer mal wieder Sprüchen auf Lager im TV wo man zweimal hinhören muss.


----------



## Sepp2500 (7 Juni 2021)

Hat man schon Infos zur neuen Ausgabe?


----------



## ntk13 (8 Juni 2021)

Sepp2500 schrieb:


> Hat man schon Infos zur neuen Ausgabe?



Da wir noch keine Nachrichten bekommen haben, würde ich mal raten, dass das Heft dieses Monats die Playmate-des-Jahres-Ausgabe ist.


----------



## Death Row (8 Juni 2021)

Morgen Abend wird die Playmate des Jahres offiziell auf der Homepage des Playboy live vorgestellt 

Edit: es ist *Julia Römmelt!*


----------



## Death Row (11 Juni 2021)

Zu Julia Römmelt: die beiden Serien sind sehr heiß. Das zweite Setting am Strand ist aber mein Favorit. Julia hat schön geformte Brüste und die Tattoos stören mich auch nicht - im Gegenteil. Im Grunde war es schon im Vorfeld klar, dass es Julia werden würde. Sie hatte schon vor den Playboy-Fotos eine Menge Likes auf Instagram gehabt. Scheinbar spielt das heutzutage auch schon eine Rolle. Meine Stimme hat zwar damals Marisa Ehret bekommen, aber Julia hat es auch verdient wie ich im Nachhinein finde. 

Leider hat der Playboy den zweiten und dritten Plätzen kein eigenes Shooting geschenkt - wenigstens "ein paar" Bilder wären schön gewesen.


----------



## ntk13 (11 Juni 2021)

Death Row schrieb:


> Leider hat der Playboy den zweiten und dritten Plätzen kein eigenes Shooting geschenkt - wenigstens "ein paar" Bilder wären schön gewesen.



Und zum 2.ten Jahr infolge. Keine Ahnung ob das wegen der Pandemie oder des fehlenden Geldes nach der Trennung von Burda passierte.


----------



## dante_23 (12 Juni 2021)

Death Row schrieb:


> Zu Julia Römmelt: die beiden Serien sind sehr heiß. Das zweite Setting am Strand ist aber mein Favorit. Julia hat schön geformte Brüste und die Tattoos stören mich auch nicht - im Gegenteil. Im Grunde war es schon im Vorfeld klar, dass es Julia werden würde. Sie hatte schon vor den Playboy-Fotos eine Menge Likes auf Instagram gehabt. Scheinbar spielt das heutzutage auch schon eine Rolle. Meine Stimme hat zwar damals Marisa Ehret bekommen, aber Julia hat es auch verdient wie ich im Nachhinein finde.


dem kann ich nur zustimmen 

julia ist die perfekte wahl: sie hat einen tollen körper, durchtrainiert, dazu ihre wunderschönen brüste, und ihr makelloses gesicht 
ihre tat´s gefallen mir ebenfalls, vor allem das auf ihrem oberschenkel, und unterhalt ihres busen 

PmoY 2021, und das zu recht :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (12 Juni 2021)

ntk13 schrieb:


> Und zum 2.ten Jahr infolge. Keine Ahnung ob das wegen der Pandemie oder des fehlenden Geldes nach der Trennung von Burda passierte.



Im Grunde hast du recht. Aber ich bin auch froh, dass die sich von Burda getrennt haben (siehe Jan Böhmermann). An potenten Geldgebern sollte es aber gerade dem Playboy nicht mangeln.



dante_23 schrieb:


> ........ und unterhalt ihres busen .....



Welches sie übrigens ein Stück weit von Rihanna abgeguckt hat


----------



## Dennis0205 (24 Juni 2021)

Weiß man schon was zum neuen Playboy?
Verona Pooth meinte gestern in einem Instagram Livestream das demnächst eine gute Freundin von ihr im Playboy zu sehen sein wird, die wir auch oder sehr viele von uns kennen.. Was meint ihr, wer könnte das wohl sein?


----------



## dante_23 (25 Juni 2021)

Dennis0205 schrieb:


> Weiß man schon was zum neuen Playboy?
> Verona Pooth meinte gestern in einem Instagram Livestream das demnächst eine gute Freundin von ihr im Playboy zu sehen sein wird, die wir auch oder sehr viele von uns kennen.. Was meint ihr, wer könnte das wohl sein?



das ist eine interessante info, danke, dennis :thumbup:
aber wer könnte es sein? wenn sie sagt, eine gute freundin, dann wird sie bestimmt ü30 sein - ich schätze zw. 30-45


----------



## Dennis0205 (26 Juni 2021)

dante_23 schrieb:


> das ist eine interessante info, danke, dennis :thumbup:
> aber wer könnte es sein? wenn sie sagt, eine gute freundin, dann wird sie bestimmt ü30 sein - ich schätze zw. 30-45



Ja würde ich auch erst mal schätzen, aber vielleicht ja etwas namhafteres wenn es bis jetzt so gar keine Info gibt


----------



## Death Row (26 Juni 2021)

Wenn ich mal ihre "Freundesliste" auf Instagram überfliege, fallen mir Vanessa Mai oder Nazan Eckes auf.....Mal sehen ^^
Der Begriff "Freundin" ist ja sehr breit gefächert.


----------



## dante_23 (26 Juni 2021)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal ihre "Freundesliste" auf Instagram überfliege, fallen mir Vanessa Mai oder Nazan Eckes auf.....Mal sehen ^^
> Der Begriff "Freundin" ist ja sehr breit gefächert.



vanessa wäre der oberhammer 
jedoch wusste ich bislang gar nicht, dass sie befreundet sind


----------



## Death Row (26 Juni 2021)

Ich glaub eher, dass das ne Nebelkerze von Verona ist. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Death Row (6 Juli 2021)

In der kommenden Ausgabe sind: 

*Marie Pietruschka, Alexandra Ndolo und Lisa Ryzih* _(Olympia-Athletinnen)_


----------



## ntk13 (7 Juli 2021)

Warum sind die Namen so früh geleaked? Das Heft kommt erst nächste Woche raus.


----------



## michael1972 (21 Juli 2021)

Wann erscheint denn die nächst kommende Ausgabe???


----------



## Death Row (21 Juli 2021)

michael1972 schrieb:


> Wann erscheint denn die nächst kommende Ausgabe???



12. August


----------



## dante_23 (22 Juli 2021)

*[rtl.de]*

Mit ist zuletzt eine Idee für eine kommende Ausgabe gekommen:
Claudelle Deckert hat sich mit Ihrer Tochter vor einiger Zeit im Playboy ablichten lassen. Beide bekamen für das Shooting viel Zuspruch.
Spontan kam mir der Gedanke, dass sich auch Dani Büchner, zusammen mit Ihrer Tochter Joelina Karabas, ablichten lassen kann.
Dani zeigt sich bereits seit einigen Jahren recht sexy, und hätte meiner Ansicht nach mit solch einem Shooting keine großen probleme. Joelina begann vor wenigen Tagen damit, Bikini-Bilder von sich auf Insta hochzuladen, um damit ein Zeichen gegen bodyshaming zu setzen.
Warum also nicht? Beide haben tolle Figuren, und gehen recht offen mit ihren Kurven um. ich würde ein Shooting begrüßen :thumbup:

Wie würdet ihr über ein mögliches Shooting denken??? :thx:


----------



## Death Row (24 Juli 2021)

Ich glaube das Thema "Bodyshaming" ist mit Hayley Hasselhoff schonmal abgehakt.

Wer im übrigen gehofft und geglaubt hatte, dass Vivian Geppert in einer kommenden Ausgabe erscheinen sollte, weil sie einen Shoot mit dem (Playboy-)Fotografen Sacha Höchstetter gemacht hatte, muss leider enttäuscht werden. Der Shoot war lediglich für die "Bunte".


----------



## Dennis0205 (24 Juli 2021)

Da ist Frau Geppert auch leider viel zu bieder für glaube. Dani und ihre Tochter wäre eine sehr gute Idee, allerdings denke ich das 1. Das Thema Bodyshaming wir schon hatten vor kurzen und 2. Wenn dann geht Dani Büchner alleine rein, was gar nicht so unrealistisch ist, da sie glaube ich an Promi Big Brother teilnimmt und da ja zu sowas gerne mal Damen blank ziehen. Ich hoffe ja immer noch mal auf Andre Kaiser :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (5 Aug. 2021)

In der kommenden Ausgabe ist es

*Michelle Gwozdz (Bachelor, Promi Big Brother)*


----------



## Death Row (4 Sep. 2021)

In der kommenden Ausgabe ist es

*Natalia Avelon*


----------



## Dej (4 Sep. 2021)

Vielen lieben Dank für die Information!


----------



## Death Row (2 Okt. 2021)

In der kommenden Ausgabe ist

*Diana Schell (HSE Moderatorin)*

idk:zzzzzz:


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2021)

Diana? Ich freu mich


----------



## Dej (3 Okt. 2021)

Ich freue mich auch sehr!:thx:


----------



## dante_23 (9 Okt. 2021)

ich hätte mir für die aktuelle ausgabe zwar lieber zb eine lafee gewünscht, oder die pahde-zwillinge, eine beatrice egli, oder daniela katzenberger 
jedoch, auch mit diana kann ich gut leben 
für ihr alter hat sie eine tolle figur, dazu einen großen hintern, und schöne brüste :thumbup:
(wenn auch silikon, was aber nicht schlimm ist)

... ich habe ja die hoffnung, dass wir, wenn der playboy anscheinend nun vermehrt damen Ü40 ablichten lässt, bald eine dani büchner sehen werden, vll sogar mit ihrer tochter joelina  giveheart


----------



## Death Row (9 Okt. 2021)

dante_23 schrieb:


> ich hätte mir für die aktuelle ausgabe zwar lieber zb eine lafee gewünscht, oder die pahde-zwillinge, eine beatrice egli, oder daniela katzenberger
> jedoch, auch mit diana kann ich gut leben
> für ihr alter hat sie eine tolle figur, dazu einen großen hintern, und schöne brüste :thumbup:
> (wenn auch silikon, was aber nicht schlimm ist)
> ...



Ü40 ist ja schön und gut. Aber jetzt sollte auch wieder vermehrt jüngere Titelstars wieder her. Es kann doch irgendwie nicht sein, dass man nachher nur noch in dieser Altersklasse shootet. 

Ich mein, in der deutschen TV-Landschaft gibt es doch sooo viel Potenzial :thumbup:


----------



## dante_23 (10 Okt. 2021)

nur noch ü40 wäre auch nicht ok, da gebe ich dir recht :thumbup:
es gibt so viel potenzial - man denke nur mal an eine beatrice egli, oder auch eine joelina drews...


----------



## Death Row (10 Okt. 2021)

Von deinen beiden letztgenannten tippe ich da eher auf Joelina, dass sie das machen würde. Ihre Mama war ja schließlich auch schon im Hasenheft


----------



## Sepp2500 (2 Nov. 2021)

Gibt es schon News zur neuen Ausgabe?


----------



## ntk13 (2 Nov. 2021)

Sepp2500 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon News zur neuen Ausgabe?



Wahrscheinlich eine Versammlung von Bildern mit einem bestimmten Thema, wie bei den meisten Dezember-Ausgaben in den vergangenen Jahren.


----------



## dante_23 (27 Nov. 2021)

Interessantes Gespräch zuletzt bei Vanessa Mai in Ihrem Youtube-Talk „On Mai Way“:

Dort war Lola Weippert zu Gast. Dabei kamen sie auf das Thema "Playboyanfragen". Lola hat dies kategorisch bislang in der Vergangenheit ausgeschlossen - doch Vanessa´s Antwort bot Raum für Interpretationen. 
Sie sagte: _„Ich finde ‚Playboy‘ mittlerweile so out. Da mache ich doch ‚Onlyfans‘ und verdiene Geld, oder?“_

--> Entweder möchte Sie mit so einer Aussage die Gage für ein Shooting nach oben treiben, nach dem Motto "Gebt mir mehr Geld, und ich ziehe mich aus!" *oder* Ihr ist ein Playboy Shooting tatsächlich vollkommen egal.
--> Wie seht ihr Vanessa´s Antwort? 

Ihre Ambitionen bzgl. Onlyfans kommentiert Vanessa so: _„Ich hab mir schon überlegt, ob ich’s mache, aber ich traue mich nicht. - Ich finde es geil. Ich bin ja jemand, der scheißt auf alles. Ich denke mir: Wenn ich Bock hab, mach ich’s. Aber ich hab irgendwie Angst, dass mir nicht so viele Leute folgen.“_
--> Sie hat Angst, dass Sie wenige follower haben wird?! 
--> Also, ich denke, sie wird locker die Million Follower knacken, oder nicht!? :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (27 Nov. 2021)

Vanessa im Playboy? Natürlich gerne. Aber das halte ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt fur "unrealistisch". An Geld würde es dem Playboy sicher nicht mangeln. Die würden jede Summe zahlen, damit Vanessa sich auszieht! :thumbup:
Sie ist aber in _meinen _Augen im Moment noch zu "Mainstream". Ich glaube in den letzten Jahren hat sich (kaum) eine A-Prominente mehr für den Playboy nackt ausgezogen.


----------



## michael1972 (5 Jan. 2022)

Würde mir Sharon Berlinghoff oder Anne Menden im Playboy wünschen


----------



## zeropeter (5 Jan. 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> Interessantes Gespräch zuletzt bei Vanessa Mai in Ihrem Youtube-Talk „On Mai Way“:
> 
> Dort war Lola Weippert zu Gast. Dabei kamen sie auf das Thema "Playboyanfragen". Lola hat dies kategorisch bislang in der Vergangenheit ausgeschlossen - doch Vanessa´s Antwort bot Raum für Interpretationen.
> Sie sagte: _„Ich finde ‚Playboy‘ mittlerweile so out. Da mache ich doch ‚Onlyfans‘ und verdiene Geld, oder?“_
> ...


 Ich mein gerne für uns aber so charakterschwach das sich sich für Only Fans hergeben würde hätte ich sie nicht eingeschätzt


----------



## Sepp2500 (7 Jan. 2022)

Gibt es schon News zur neuen Ausgabe?


----------



## Death Row (8 Jan. 2022)

Bisher weiß ich leider noch nichts. Ich denke es kommt drauf an, wer ins Dschungelcamp einzieht.....


----------



## Death Row (10 Jan. 2022)

Es ist.....

*Linda-Caroline Nobat*

_(Ja, ich weiß auch nicht, wer das ist.....)_


----------



## ntk13 (10 Jan. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> (Ja, ich weiß auch nicht, wer das ist.....)



Google sagt ehemalige Bachelor- und aktuelle Dschungel-Teilnehmerin.


----------



## ntk13 (2 Feb. 2022)

Im nächsten Heft: 

Lisa Buckwitz und Janine Flock


----------



## Death Row (3 Feb. 2022)

Janine Flock......WOW! Die Bilder sind so traumhaft geworden! Ich glaube ich werde nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine Ausgabe im Laden kaufen 

Werde ich Olympia jetzt wegen ihr noch mehr verfolgen? Vielleicht!


----------



## spiderdiner (4 Feb. 2022)

Nicht schlecht, vor allem die Lisa Buckwitz ist ne gute Wahl, finde ich.

Auch wenn ich dieses Mal auf Anna Seidel gehofft hab...

Ramona Hofmeister und Katharina Althaus wären auch nicht übel gewesen.


----------



## Sepp2500 (6 Feb. 2022)

Ihr Nippelpiercing ist natürlich der Hammer


----------



## dante_23 (19 Feb. 2022)

bin auch ziemlich angetan von den aktuellen olypmia-ausgaben 

aufgrund ihres insgesamt kräftigeren/ kurvenreicheren körpers bevorzuge ich die lisa buckwitz. vor allem ihre prallen schenkel, und der hintern sind ein traum 
schade, dass Sie nicht mehr die blonden hat, wie vor 4 jahren... 
bzgl Ihrer Brüste bin ich mir jedoch nicht 100%-ig sicher, würde jedoch vermuten, dass Sie nachgeholfen hat. erinnert mich ein wenig, wenn auch eine nummer kleiner, an Iris Mareike Steen: bei Ihrem damaligen playboy-auftritt habe ich ebenfalls vermutet, dass Sie implantate hat.

janine hat ein schönes gesicht 
und grad ihr nippelpiercing hat es mir angetan! :thumbup:

das playmate, beatrice wolf, ist auch ein leckerbissen 

im monat Februar hat der playboy alles richtig gemacht :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (19 Feb. 2022)

Meine Favoritin bleibt *Janine*, keine Frage. Leider bringt der Playboy bis jetzt keine weiteren Bilder von Janine raus und ich frage mich, wieso?


----------



## michael1972 (3 März 2022)

Gibt es schon Infos zur neuen Ausgabe ???


----------



## Dej (6 März 2022)

Es gibt anscheinend Gerüchte das es Sport 1 Moderatorin Ruth Hofmann ist. Aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht…


----------



## dante_23 (6 März 2022)

Dej schrieb:


> Es gibt anscheinend Gerüchte das es Sport 1 Moderatorin Ruth Hofmann ist. Aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht…


ruth wäre eine tolle wahl


----------



## Death Row (6 März 2022)

Die Gerüchte gibt/gab es ja schon länger. Der Chefredakteur vom Playboy, Florian Boitin, folgt ihr ja schon seit geraumer Zeit. 

Ich wäre auf JEDEN FALL dafür! :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (8 März 2022)

Es wird Schlager-Sängerin

*Michelle*

Das zweite Mal also. Ich bin sehr gespannt. Sie sieht ja immer noch knackig aus


----------



## michael1972 (8 März 2022)

_Keine Playboy-Bilder posten bitte _


----------



## ntk13 (9 März 2022)

Trotz ihres vorgeschrittenen Alters gefällt mir Michelle sehr gut. Vor allem ihren Körperbau und ihre Tätowierungen finde ich toll.

Und ich wünsche mir, dass kleine Frauen öfters von PB gewählt werden. Zum Glück sind bisher in diesem Jahr alle Playmates unter 1,70m.


----------



## Death Row (9 März 2022)

Ich finde die Bilder bisher auch sehr schön. Michelle zeigt auch mehr als ich erwartet hätte :drip:


----------



## Death Row (8 Apr. 2022)

Meine Quelle vermutet in der nächsten Ausgabe

*Iris Mareike Steen*


----------



## ntk13 (8 Apr. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Meine Quelle vermutet in der nächsten Ausgabe
> 
> *Iris Mareike Steen*



Die zweite Rückkehr in Folge (wenn das stimmt). Interessant...


----------



## michael1972 (8 Apr. 2022)

ntk13 schrieb:


> Die zweite Rückkehr in Folge (wenn das stimmt). Interessant...



Ja Stimmt Es ist Iris Mareike Steen.


----------



## Dennis0205 (8 Apr. 2022)

Jap stimmt und die ersten 3 Bilder sind schon mal hammer :WOW:


----------



## dante_23 (10 Apr. 2022)

ich bin sehr gespannt auf ihren zweiten auftritt im playboy!


----------



## m1001 (12 Apr. 2022)

Dennis0205 schrieb:


> Jap stimmt und die ersten 3 Bilder sind schon mal hammer :WOW:



Hoffentlich zeigt sie diesmal ihre Pflaume


----------



## Death Row (12 Apr. 2022)

Irre......
Iris hat man so wunderbar eingefangen :drip: 

Das Video auf der Playboy-Seite ist schon so erotisch und stimmungsvoll! :WOW:


----------



## ntk13 (13 Apr. 2022)

Die Heftbilder sind, meiner Meinung nach, eher entäuschend. Hoffentlich gibt es bei den Bonus-Bildern etwas mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Death Row (13 Apr. 2022)

Schwierig. Ja, Iris hat in ihrem ersten Shoot mehr gezeigt. Allerdings von den Aufnahmen und der Location her gefällt mir der zweite Shoot definitiv besser  Ich hätte natürlich nichts dagegen, wenn noch weitere offenherzigere Bilder folgen würden :drip:


----------



## Sepp2500 (3 Mai 2022)

Gibt es schon News zur neuen Ausgabe?


----------



## Death Row (10 Mai 2022)

Es wird

*Yeliz Koc*


----------



## dante_23 (10 Mai 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Es wird
> 
> *Yeliz Koc*


für mich unerwartet, aber, eine sehr gute wahl - ich find´ yeliz wunderschön, ihr gesicht ist einfach ein traum 
gespannt bin ich auf ihre großen brüste :knie:


----------



## Dej (10 Mai 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> für mich unerwartet, aber, eine sehr gute wahl - ich find´ yeliz wunderschön, ihr gesicht ist einfach ein traum
> gespannt bin ich auf ihre großen brüste :knie:



Bin auch sehr gespannt :WOW:


----------



## Dej (11 Mai 2022)

Ein absolutes Highlight diese Ausgabe! Sie zeigt recht viel :WOW:


----------



## dante_23 (11 Mai 2022)

das video auf der homepage des playboy macht wirklich lust auf mehr 
wow, yeliz hat einen wahnsinns körper - meine erwartungen wurden vollends erfüllt. ihre brüste sind für mich eine glatte 10! :thumbup:
auch das setting des shoots passt perfekt - sehr dezent, clean. ich bin rundum zufrieden, tolle ausgabe


----------



## Death Row (12 Mai 2022)

Ich mag die Bilder auch. Yeliz war eigentlich nie auf meinen Radar. Das wird sich jetzt ändern


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Mai 2022)

die Rentner haben die Apothekenrundschau
und die Verklemmten die den Playboy


----------



## Dej (12 Mai 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich mag die Bilder auch. Yeliz war eigentlich nie auf meinen Radar. Das wird sich jetzt ändern



Eigentlich kannte ich sie auch nur ein bisschen um ehrlich zu sein! Wirklich ein klasse Shooting!


----------



## siebel (13 Mai 2022)

Ein klasse Shooting von Yeliz! Was auffällt, dass photoshop wohl bei der rasur nachgeholfen hat  

Das Playmate ist auch spitze


----------



## Sepp2500 (27 Mai 2022)

Toll auch,dass Yeliz bisschen mehr zeigt


----------



## Austin (6 Juni 2022)

Ich schätze mal,dass dieser Thread hier in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten mehr Zulauf bekommen wird durch uns Ex CPC Leute und wir hier darüber sprechen werden.
PMOY Ausgabe ist ja als kommende Ausgabe bestätigt.
Zoelle,Vanessa und Dalila sind die Top 3.
Ich würde mir jedenfalls Zoelle als Siegerin wünschen,aber in anderen Foren heißt es wohl,sie wird nur 3.


----------



## Death Row (7 Juni 2022)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Zoelle es wird. Sie hat sich auf Social Media bereits mehrfach "kritisch" zum Wahlverfahren geäußert und dass es sich für sie"unfair" angefühlt hätte. Ich persönlich glaube daher an Vanessa, da sie schon massive Unterstützung der letzten PMOYs bekommen hatte.


----------



## Schamröte (7 Juni 2022)

SamoaJoe schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal,dass dieser Thread hier in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten mehr Zulauf bekommen wird durch uns Ex CPC Leute und wir hier darüber sprechen werden.
> PMOY Ausgabe ist ja als kommende Ausgabe bestätigt.
> Zoelle,Vanessa und Dalila sind die Top 3.
> Ich würde mir jedenfalls Zoelle als Siegerin wünschen,aber in anderen Foren heißt es wohl,sie wird nur 3.



Weshalb durch " Ex CPC Leute"? Machen die den Laden dicht?


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Eber schrieb:


> Weshalb durch " Ex CPC Leute"? Machen die den Laden dicht?



Ja zum 30.06.


----------



## Death Row (7 Juni 2022)

PMOY wird *Vanessa Teske!*


----------



## Austin (7 Juni 2022)

War leider zu erwarten,schade,keine Zoelle als Gewinnerin.


----------



## JackEJ (8 Juni 2022)

SamoaJoe schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal,dass dieser Thread hier in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten mehr Zulauf bekommen wird durch uns Ex CPC Leute und wir hier darüber sprechen werden.
> PMOY Ausgabe ist ja als kommende Ausgabe bestätigt.
> Zoelle,Vanessa und Dalila sind die Top 3.
> Ich würde mir jedenfalls Zoelle als Siegerin wünschen,aber in anderen Foren heißt es wohl,sie wird nur 3.



Ersteres unterschreibe ich gern, war meine Lieblingsspielwiese - und die von ein paar anderen, die z.T. auch schon hier gelandet sind. Wäre sehr dafür, den CPC-Thread in der monatlichen Form hier zu beleben, wenn da keine Regel dagegen spricht.

Die aktuelle Ausgabe gesehen und erkannt: 1. Vanessa Teske, 2. Dalila Jabri, 3. Zoelle Frick.

Entspricht nicht meinen Hoffnungen, denn Zoelle Frick ist der Inbegriff einer schönen, natürlichen, unverbrauchten, jungen Frau wie ich sie als Playmate sehen möchte (und viel zu selten sehe). Vanessa ist dagegen halt irgendwie eine aus der klassischen Model-Soße, die man viel zu oft vorgesetzt bekommt. Leider Silikon (wenn auch gut verbaut), zweifellos zwar gut anzusehen, vor allem aber mit wenig Ausstrahlung. Das bestätigen für mich auch die ersten Bilder im Magazin. Dalila bringt die fröhliche, offene Ausstrahlung mit, die ihre Bilder sexy machen. Von Zoelle gibt es ein Bild mit geöffneten Beinen und durchsichtigem Slip, das ist schon recht sexy. Aber ansonsten ist es nicht so der Hit. Einige kreative Motive, viele Höschen, insgesamt nicht sexy und offenherzig genug, dass die drei, die die schönsten sein sollen, das Magazin auf optimale Art darstellen.
Über die Playmate - ein polnisches Aktmodell, das auf diversen freizügigen Seiten posiert hat - mit Bildern aus dem holländischen Playboy, sollten wir den Mantel des Schweigens hüllen. Das ist das absolute Gegenteil dessen, was diese Rubrik mal groß gemacht hat und dem Playboy verholfen hat, eine Weltmarke zu sein.


----------



## feetie (8 Juni 2022)

Hallo.
ja, optisch gefällt mir Zoelle auch besser; sonderlich sympathisch mit den Vorwürfen (an denen durchaus was dran sein kann) war sie mir aber auch nicht.
Ich denke, durch die Möglichkeit online und immer wieder abzustimmen, gewinnt schlicht diejenige, die es schafft die größte "Followerschaft" zu aktivieren... das war ja in den letzten Jahren nicht anders; wobei ich Stella auch gewählt hätte und Julia zwar nicht als Favoritin hatte, aber sie dennoch sehr sexy finde.

Das Playmate finde ich übrigens äußerst attraktiv - bin aber ganz unbedarft und ohne Vorkenntnis ihrer Herkunft, Importstatus und nackter Vergangenheit....


----------



## Death Row (8 Juni 2022)

Dass Playboy die Playmates anderer Länder oder bereits gefestigte Models recycelt, ist leider Gang und Gebe geworden. Ja, manche mögen attraktiv sein, nimmt aber auch ein wenig was von der Faszination "Mädchen von nebenan".

Ich hätte mir auch Zoelle gewünscht, aber nachdem, was ich bei dem neuen Shooting bisjetzt gesehen habe, ist sie nicht sehr zeigefreudig. Ich versteh manchmal nicht, warum manche Models sagen: "Playboy: ja; alles zeigen: nein!"


----------



## Schamröte (9 Juni 2022)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen: Zoelle Frick ist ganz klar die Schönste.


----------



## JackEJ (9 Juni 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Dass Playboy die Playmates anderer Länder oder bereits gefestigte Models recycelt, ist leider Gang und Gebe geworden. Ja, manche mögen attraktiv sein, nimmt aber auch ein wenig was von der Faszination "Mädchen von nebenan".



Ja, leider. Wenn ich mit einem offiziellen Playboy-Account über Insta durchfragen würde, hätte ich binnen einer Woche genügend geeignete Kandidatinnen, die sich für die Chance, Playmate zu werden, ohne Honorar oder teure Shooting-Reise, von jungen guten (aber trotzdem günstigen) Fotografen im Playboy-Stil fotografieren lassen würden und eine wöchentliche Online-Rubrik für das gesamte nächste Jahr füllen würden. Besseren Zulauf für den eigenen Pay-Account könnte man gar nicht generieren.



Death Row schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir auch Zoelle gewünscht, aber nachdem, was ich bei dem neuen Shooting bisjetzt gesehen habe, ist sie nicht sehr zeigefreudig. Ich versteh manchmal nicht, warum manche Models sagen: "Playboy: ja; alles zeigen: nein!"



Ich find sogar, dass das Bild mit dem durchsichtigen Slip das Gegenteil zeigt: Sie ist die einzige, von der es damit einen Blick zwischen die Beine gibt. Ob ihr das in dem Moment bewusst war, lassen wir mal dahingestellt. Aber das Motiv OHNE den Slip wäre natürlich der Hammer und würde maximales Selbstbewusstsein dokumentieren. Ich sehe von Vanessa leider "untenrum" wenig bis nix. Da wird zwar noch Material kommen, aber ähnlich wie bei Julia Römmelt sehe ich auch da eine Verkrampfung und sie erzählt auch in den Interviews ständig nur von oben ohne...


----------



## Tittelelli (9 Juni 2022)

die Verklemmten haben vielleicht Probleme


----------



## imba (9 Juni 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Wenn ich mit einem offiziellen Playboy-Account über Insta durchfragen würde, hätte ich binnen einer Woche genügend geeignete Kandidatinnen, die sich für die Chance, Playmate zu werden, ohne Honorar oder teure Shooting-Reise, von jungen guten (aber trotzdem günstigen) Fotografen im Playboy-Stil fotografieren lassen würden und eine wöchentliche Online-Rubrik für das gesamte nächste Jahr füllen würden. Besseren Zulauf für den eigenen Pay-Account könnte man gar nicht generieren.



Wäre ja wie die Cybergirls früher und die wurden abgeschafft. Und nicht, weil sie so viel gebracht hätten.


----------



## JackEJ (9 Juni 2022)

imba schrieb:


> Wäre ja wie die Cybergirls früher und die wurden abgeschafft. Und nicht, weil sie so viel gebracht hätten.



Erstens hat Playboy D da aus den Cybergirls nie was Vernünftiges draus gemacht. Wer nicht auf die Seite geklickt hat, konnte kaum wissen, dass es die gab. Selbst im Heft gab es nie was von denen zu sehen.
Zweitens ist das heute in Social Media Zeiten was ganz anderes. Schon als 08/15-Insta-Girl mit ein bisschen Bikinicontent hat jede Dame 5000+ Follower. Und wenn man 300 bis 500 Real-Life-Freunde abzieht, sind das alles Leute, die gerne was sehen wollen. Wenn da nur 1% reinschauen, lohnt sich das schon nach wenigen Wochen. Und wenn man dann noch ein wenig klassische Promotion wie bei den Playmates draus macht mit Story in der Lokalzeitung etc... Wahl zum Girl des Monats, was wieder alle teilen. Die Jahressiegerin wird nochmal Playmate. Wäre sicher da geht einiges. Jedenfalls erheblich mehr als mit der jetzigen "Premium"-Seite, auf der ich 10 Promi- und 10 Playmate-Shootings im Jahr (inkl PMOY) kriege und ansonsten den Kram, den man schon Monate zuvor auf der US-Seite gesehen hat.


----------



## imba (9 Juni 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Erstens hat Playboy D da aus den Cybergirls nie was Vernünftiges draus gemacht. Wer nicht auf die Seite geklickt hat, konnte kaum wissen, dass es die gab. Selbst im Heft gab es nie was von denen zu sehen.
> Zweitens ist das heute in Social Media Zeiten was ganz anderes. Schon als 08/15-Insta-Girl mit ein bisschen Bikinicontent hat jede Dame 5000+ Follower. Und wenn man 300 bis 500 Real-Life-Freunde abzieht, sind das alles Leute, die gerne was sehen wollen. Wenn da nur 1% reinschauen, lohnt sich das schon nach wenigen Wochen. Und wenn man dann noch ein wenig klassische Promotion wie bei den Playmates draus macht mit Story in der Lokalzeitung etc... Wahl zum Girl des Monats, was wieder alle teilen. Die Jahressiegerin wird nochmal Playmate. Wäre sicher da geht einiges. Jedenfalls erheblich mehr als mit der jetzigen "Premium"-Seite, auf der ich 10 Promi- und 10 Playmate-Shootings im Jahr (inkl PMOY) kriege und ansonsten den Kram, den man schon Monate zuvor auf der US-Seite gesehen hat.



Klar könnte man sowas probieren. Frage ist, ob sich der Aufwand den man da hat wirklich rechnen würde. Ist immer leicht zu sagen, dass was toll wäre, aber wenn du da gleich mal 2-3 Leute anstellen musst dafür, musst schon einige Abos verkaufen um das reinzukriegen. Dazu Kosten für die Shootings, gratis arbeitet dir da auch kein junger Fotograf. Und die horrende Webseite müsste überarbeitet werden (müsste sie sowieso, aber macht Boitin ja auch nicht).

Inwieweit das von der PB-Lizenz überhaupt gedeckt wäre, wäre auch interessant zu wissen.

Gibt ja paar Fotografen die sowas mit diversen Instamodels machen und die Bildstrecken über eigene Webseiten, Onlyfans oder Patreon verkaufen. Die leben halt selber davon, mit relativ wenig Overhead, anders als ein Magazin, das Leistungen einkaufen muss.


----------



## JackEJ (9 Juni 2022)

Ich denke halt, wenn man nichts macht, ist Playboy auch hier bald tot. Getragen wird es aktuell von den Celebs, mit denen man Aufmerksamkeit kriegt und in deren Glanz Boitin sich sonnt. Aber das Kerngeschäft müsste doch eigentlich sein, die besten erotischen Bilder von den schönsten deutschen Mädchen anzubieten. Das tut eben keine der Konkurrenzseiten, die mit internationalen Models halt billiger fahren. Aktuell fährt der deutsche Playboy da in dritter Reihe mit. Es muss doch das Ziel sein, in einer Kategorie DER Maßstab zu sein, wenn man Kunden anziehen will. Und da hat die Marke Playboy als einzige die Exklusivität, die Mädchen zu bekommen, die sagen: Ja, für Playboy zieh ich mich sogar aus. Dieses Potenzial brachliegen zu lassen, ist einfach Sünde.
Natürlich braucht man auch für ein einfaches Shooting auf dem Niveau erstmal ein Honorar für den Fotografen und eine Visagistin und vielleicht auch einen Mitarbeiter, der das in ein paar Wochenstunden alles koordiniert, und ein Hotelzimmer o.ä. für einen Tag. Aber ehrlich, das ist kein Hexenwerk. Auch die von dir genannten Fotografen, die via Patreon etc. ihre (oftmals guten) Bilder absetzen, nehmen unter Umständen einen Playboy-Auftrag gern (und anfangs vielleicht sogar zum Selbstkostenpreis) an, weil es ihnen erstmal die Reichweite steigert. Gibt nicht so viele Marken, die dir in der Branche Türen öffnen. Playboy gehört zweifellos dazu und lässt das Potenzial zu 120% verstreichen. Das ärgert mich halt massiv.


----------



## dante_23 (9 Juni 2022)

möchte mich ebenfalls noch zur PMOY wahl äußern:

für mich geht die wahl im großen und ganzen so in ordnung. 
im gesamtpaket ist für mich vanessa die verdiente nummer 1, wenn auch denkbar knapp. 
zoelle hat ein wunderschönes gesicht (auch wenn mir in dem shoot das styling ihrer augenbrauen nicht zusagt, ebenso wie bei delila), und hat noch dieses "unbedarfte" an sich, so wie es JackEJ beschrieben hat. jedoch, körperlich gesehen, find´ ich eine vanessa, oder auch dalila, noch ein level über ihr. von den 3 finalistinnen ist vanessa die älteste, und ich find´, das sieht man. ihr körper wirkt reifer - ist subjektiv, keine frage.
in sachen kamerapräsenz wird der unterschied noch größer. vanessa ist bei dem shoot präsenter, und i-wie "souveräner". liegt evtl. auch an fehlender erfahrung bei zoelle (evtl. wieder das alter). dalila würde ich da zwischen beiden ansiedeln.

Fazit:
daher geht für mich das ergebnis in ordnung. körperlich liegen alle drei dichtauf, mit leichten vorteilen für vanessa (geschmackssache, keine frage), jedoch in sachen erfahrung ist eine vanessa 1-2 level vor den anderen.
insgesamt ein gelungener shoot, wenn auch kein spektakulärer, der lange in erinnerung bleiben wird.


----------



## Death Row (9 Juni 2022)

Der Thread wird ja allmählich zu einem "Literarischem Quartett" hier


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Juni 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Der Thread wird ja allmählich zu einem "Literarischem Quartett" hier


Wartet nur ab, wenn @Glamour Girl loslegt


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

A new home!

Damit auch hallo von mir.

Ebenfalls Ex-CPCler, wenn auch mit neuem Namen.


----------



## HBeene (12 Juni 2022)

Können wir auch hier den monatlichen Thread einführen? Finde ich übersichtlicher!

Gut 2mal im Jahr Playmate des Jahres, dafür könnte man diesen Thread nehmen.


----------



## Death Row (12 Juni 2022)

Ich fände eher, dass monatliche Threads zu Unübersichtlichkeit führen könnten

Das ganze Forum wäre dann voll mit Threads zu "Januar", "Februar" usw.....


----------



## dante_23 (13 Juni 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich fände eher, dass monatliche Threads zu Unübersichtlichkeit führen könnten
> 
> Das ganze Forum wäre dann voll mit Threads zu "Januar", "Februar" usw.....



stimme ich zu.
früher hatten wir zu jeder ausgabe einen neuen thread, mit der folge von unübersichtlichkeit etc. - daher entstand dieser thread, der es übersichtlicher machen soll


----------



## schmucker01 (19 Juni 2022)

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es mit dem monatlichen Thread hier weiter gehen würde


----------



## HBeene (20 Juni 2022)

Gut dann haue ich die Listen der alten Ausgaben jeden 20. des Monats hier rein, naja zumindest das nächste Jahr.

August-Liste:
2021 Alexandra Ndolo, Lisa Ryzih und Marie Pietruschka (Sportlerinnen für Olympia Ausgabe)
2020 Playmate des Jahres
2019 Sophie Imelmann und Nathalie Bleicher-Woth (Schauspieler)
2018 Taynara Wolf (Modelteilnehmerin bei Heidi Klum)
2017 Jessica Paszka (Bachelorette)
2016 Lara-Isabelle Rentinck (Schauspielerin)
2015 Florentine Lahme (Schauspielerin)
2014 Janni Hönscheid (Sportlerin)


----------



## shlj (20 Juni 2022)

Gibt es vielleicht Eine Sportlerin oder eine Schauspielerin ?


----------



## Death Row (20 Juni 2022)

shlj schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht Eine Sportlerin oder eine Schauspielerin ?


Nein ich glaube es wird eine Jubiläumsausgabe werden.


----------



## Austin (20 Juni 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Nein ich glaube es wird eine Jubiläumsausgabe werden.


Die Frage ist hier: gibt es zur Jubiläumsausgabe irgendetwas neues Eigenproduziertes z.B. mit ein paar Playmates etc oder halt der übliche Recycling Kram aus den letzten Jahrzehnten?


----------



## Death Row (20 Juni 2022)

Ich fürchte eher Punkt 2: bestimmt sowas wie "Best Of Pamela Anderson" oder "Die 50 Besten Bilder von Carmen Electra"..........


----------



## Austin (20 Juni 2022)

Fürchte ich auch,aber eher mit sowas wie 1-2 alte Bilder von vergangenen deutschen Coverstars plus natürlich die obligatorische Pam Anderson Erwähnung.


----------



## Nik1979 (20 Juni 2022)

Denke auch das es wohl ein BestOf mit alten Bildern wird.


----------



## batman77 (26 Juni 2022)

Aber PMOY und dann ein Best of? Wäre sehr enttäuschend


----------



## imba (27 Juni 2022)

batman77 schrieb:


> Aber PMOY und dann ein Best of? Wäre sehr enttäuschend


Viel mehr braucht man für eine Jubiläumsausgabe doch nicht erwarten. Da gabs in der Vergangenheit auch nur Rückblicke auf alte Strecken. Haben Jubiläen so an sich.


----------



## Darth Tittious (30 Juni 2022)

imba schrieb:


> Viel mehr braucht man für eine Jubiläumsausgabe doch nicht erwarten. Da gabs in der Vergangenheit auch nur Rückblicke auf alte Strecken. Haben Jubiläen so an sich.


Ich würde mir wünschen, sie hätten zum 50. einen richtig dicken Fisch an Lang gezogen und damit das Jubiläum feiern. Aber leider wird dem nicht so sein. Daher wird es wohl genau das, was viele vermuten, ein Rückblick ohne neue Bilder.


----------



## Dej (5 Juli 2022)

Gibt es schon Infos wer der Titelstar sein wird?


----------



## Death Row (5 Juli 2022)

Dej schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Infos wer der Titelstar sein wird?


Mir schwant Böses: wahrscheinlich ein Best Of der letzten 60 Jahre oder so. 😒


----------



## Austin (5 Juli 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Mir schwant Böses: wahrscheinlich ein Best Of der letzten 60 Jahre oder so. 😒


Entweder das oder Best of von Pam Anderson zum Playboy Jubiläum


----------



## swordfish80 (7 Juli 2022)

Ich fürchte auch das ein Best of ... kommt. Es wäre die perfekte Gelegenheit gewesen einen Mega-Kracher im Magazin zu haben.


----------



## Evertonian (7 Juli 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Entweder das oder Best of von Pam Anderson zum Playboy Jubiläum


Das halte ich für gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich, dass sie Pam dafür nochmal ausgraben.


----------



## Big*Ben (7 Juli 2022)

Evertonian schrieb:


> Das halte ich für gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich, dass sie Pam dafür nochmal ausgraben.


Möge der Kelch an uns allen vorbei gehen 🙈


----------



## Cherubini (7 Juli 2022)

Mit Lily James als Pam könnte ich leben. ^^


----------



## Martini Crosini (8 Juli 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> für mich unerwartet, aber, eine sehr gute wahl - ich find´ yeliz wunderschön, ihr gesicht ist einfach ein traum
> gespannt bin ich auf ihre großen brüste :knie:


stimmt - ein wunderschönes Gesicht


----------



## youngmario (8 Juli 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Ich denke halt, wenn man nichts macht, ist Playboy auch hier bald tot. Getragen wird es aktuell von den Celebs, mit denen man Aufmerksamkeit kriegt und in deren Glanz Boitin sich sonnt. Aber das Kerngeschäft müsste doch eigentlich sein, die besten erotischen Bilder von den schönsten deutschen Mädchen anzubieten. Das tut eben keine der Konkurrenzseiten, die mit internationalen Models halt billiger fahren. Aktuell fährt der deutsche Playboy da in dritter Reihe mit. Es muss doch das Ziel sein, in einer Kategorie DER Maßstab zu sein, wenn man Kunden anziehen will. Und da hat die Marke Playboy als einzige die Exklusivität, die Mädchen zu bekommen, die sagen: Ja, für Playboy zieh ich mich sogar aus. Dieses Potenzial brachliegen zu lassen, ist einfach Sünde.



Seit ich im Juli 1990 meinen ersten Playboy in der Hand gehalten habe (Carrie Ngryen und Brandi Brandt waren damals drinnen) bin ich großer Fan der Zeitschrift, hatte sie auch über fast 10 Jahren abboniert. Klar gab es immer wieder mal Ausgaben, die mich nicht so angesprochen haben, aber ich finde, dass der Playboy auch heute immer noch eine tolle Kombination aus sexy Fotostrecken und guten Artikel kombiniert mit leichter Unterhaltung und Livestyle bietet. Gerade die deutsche Ausgabe hält meiner Meinung nach die Qualität weiter hoch, vor allem, wenn man ihn mit den Versionen anderer Länder vergleicht.

Leider ist meine aktuelle angetraute überhaupt kein Fan dieser Zeitschrift, da war meine Ex ganz anders, die hat mir sogar hin und wieder eine Ausgabe gekauft und ihn dann gemeinsam angesehen (oder wenn ich auf Dienstreise war, sogar mal ein Selfie mit der aktuellen Ausgabe geschickt ...)


----------



## dante_23 (8 Juli 2022)

youngmario schrieb:


> Leider ist meine aktuelle angetraute überhaupt kein Fan dieser Zeitschrift, da war meine Ex ganz anders, die hat mir sogar hin und wieder eine Ausgabe gekauft und ihn dann gemeinsam angesehen (oder wenn ich auf Dienstreise war, sogar mal ein Selfie mit der aktuellen Ausgabe geschickt ...)



das nenne ich mal liebe


----------



## JackEJ (9 Juli 2022)

youngmario schrieb:


> Seit ich im Juli 1990 meinen ersten Playboy in der Hand gehalten habe (Carrie Ngryen und Brandi Brandt waren damals drinnen) bin ich großer Fan der Zeitschrift, hatte sie auch über fast 10 Jahren abboniert. Klar gab es immer wieder mal Ausgaben, die mich nicht so angesprochen haben, aber ich finde, dass der Playboy auch heute immer noch eine tolle Kombination aus sexy Fotostrecken und guten Artikel kombiniert mit leichter Unterhaltung und Livestyle bietet. Gerade die deutsche Ausgabe hält meiner Meinung nach die Qualität weiter hoch, vor allem, wenn man ihn mit den Versionen anderer Länder vergleicht.
> 
> Leider ist meine aktuelle angetraute überhaupt kein Fan dieser Zeitschrift, da war meine Ex ganz anders, die hat mir sogar hin und wieder eine Ausgabe gekauft und ihn dann gemeinsam angesehen (oder wenn ich auf Dienstreise war, sogar mal ein Selfie mit der aktuellen Ausgabe geschickt ...)



Der Vergleich mit den anderen Ländern stimmt schon - fast überall ist es schlechter als hier. Der Weg, den der deutsche Playboy eingeschlagen hat, ist am Ende aber der gleiche wie in vielen anderen Ländern, die halt nicht überlebt haben. 
Wenn man es nicht schafft, die Vorzüge zu nutzen, die die Marke bietet und in diesem Bereich zu investieren (also in Celebs UND in Mädchen von nebenan) wird Playboy noch für einige Zeit als Luxusmarke wahrgenommen, in der sich Boitin mit Celebs und einigen zahlungskräftigen Privatkunden sonnen kann, aber eben nicht mehr als das, was er war und weiterhin sein könnte: DIE erste Adresse für stilvolle Akt- und Erotikfotos und DER Traum junger Mädchen, die mit einem tollen Body groß herauskommen wollen. Aktuell ist man schon auf dem Level, dass man in diesen Bereichen nur noch eine von vielen Optionen ist, obwohl das Image aktuell noch viel mehr hergeben würde. 
Eine Playboy-Webseite, die selbst die neuen Stars und Sternchen dieser Branche sichten, aufbauen und entwickeln will und nicht die längst bekannte 1b-Riege von woanders regelmäßig dazu kauft, hätte viel Potenzial um Hegre, Femjoy, Metart, Nubiles etc. mit authentischen Mädchen mehr als Konkurrenz zu machen. Diese Option wird leider komplett ignoriert, und es wirkt eher, dass die Playmates als notwendiges Übel betrachtet werden, obwohl sie eigentlich DER Kern sind, der die Marke Playboy zu dem gemacht hat, was sie ist. Sind auch als Playmates irgendwann nur noch die Mädchen zu sehen, die sich schon mindestens 100.000 Insta-Follower aufgebaut haben, ist der Playboy halt nur noch billiges Mittel zum Zweck auf Karrierestufen, aber nicht mehr das Sprungbrett, von dem die unbekannte junge Frau träumen kann. Geht das verloren und ist die Erreichbarkeit dieser Stufe nicht mehr gegeben, geht auch die Bewunderung für die Celebs, die ja auch als zusätzliches Vorbild für diese unbekannten jungen Frauen dienen können und sollen (Motto: XY zieht sich aus, da will ich auch hin), Schritt für Schritt dahin. Und dann ist das Ende sehr nah.


----------



## youngmario (9 Juli 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit den anderen Ländern stimmt schon - fast überall ist es schlechter als hier. Der Weg, den der deutsche Playboy eingeschlagen hat, ist am Ende aber der gleiche wie in vielen anderen Ländern, die halt nicht überlebt haben.
> Wenn man es nicht schafft, die Vorzüge zu nutzen, die die Marke bietet und in diesem Bereich zu investieren (also in Celebs UND in Mädchen von nebenan) wird Playboy noch für einige Zeit als Luxusmarke wahrgenommen, in der sich Boitin mit Celebs und einigen zahlungskräftigen Privatkunden sonnen kann, aber eben nicht mehr als das, was er war und weiterhin sein könnte: DIE erste Adresse für stilvolle Akt- und Erotikfotos und DER Traum junger Mädchen, die mit einem tollen Body groß herauskommen wollen. Aktuell ist man schon auf dem Level, dass man in diesen Bereichen nur noch eine von vielen Optionen ist, obwohl das Image aktuell noch viel mehr hergeben würde.
> Eine Playboy-Webseite, die selbst die neuen Stars und Sternchen dieser Branche sichten, aufbauen und entwickeln will und nicht die längst bekannte 1b-Riege von woanders regelmäßig dazu kauft, hätte viel Potenzial um Hegre, Femjoy, Metart, Nubiles etc. mit authentischen Mädchen mehr als Konkurrenz zu machen. Diese Option wird leider komplett ignoriert, und es wirkt eher, dass die Playmates als notwendiges Übel betrachtet werden, obwohl sie eigentlich DER Kern sind, der die Marke Playboy zu dem gemacht hat, was sie ist. Sind auch als Playmates irgendwann nur noch die Mädchen zu sehen, die sich schon mindestens 100.000 Insta-Follower aufgebaut haben, ist der Playboy halt nur noch billiges Mittel zum Zweck auf Karrierestufen, aber nicht mehr das Sprungbrett, von dem die unbekannte junge Frau träumen kann. Geht das verloren und ist die Erreichbarkeit dieser Stufe nicht mehr gegeben, geht auch die Bewunderung für die Celebs, die ja auch als zusätzliches Vorbild für diese unbekannten jungen Frauen dienen können und sollen (Motto: XY zieht sich aus, da will ich auch hin), Schritt für Schritt dahin. Und dann ist das Ende sehr nah.



Ich bin auf jeden Fall bei dir, dass der deutsche Playboy aufpassen muss, um nicht so klang und sanglos unterzugehen, wie das amerikanische Original. Das war ja wirklich ein Trauerspiel, binnen fünf Jahren von einer Ikone zur absoluten Witznummer, die Kondome und CPD-Produkte verkauft. Und du hast voll und ganz recht, der Playboy besteht aus beiden, den Celebrities UND den Mädchen von nebenan, die zum Playmate werden. Genau das war immer die Stärke des Playboys zusammen mit den Lifestyle, den er meiner Meinung nach sehr gut rüber gebracht hat.
Ich habe gar kein Problem damit, dass das eine oder andere Playmate von einem anderen Land "importiert" wird, und auch, dass sie vielleicht schon vorher anderweitig andere Fotos gemacht hat. Für mich steht vor allem die Qualität der Bilder im Vordergrund, diese haben einfach immer noch etwas den anderen Produzenten voraus. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Playboy bewusst nicht auf die von dir genannte Konkurrenz schauen, sondern sich von dieser besser als erotisches Lifestyle-Produkt positionieren. Wenn es nur um Nacktbilder gibt, so gibt es in der Tat bessere Alternativen, die gab es aber auch schon in den 1990ern, vor dem WWW. Kennt noch wer die Zeitschrift "Cover" in dieser Zeit ? Die hatten auch immer sehr gute Fotostrecken von tollen Mädchen und die von dir genannten Seiten haben auch spitzen Fotos. Auch kommt mir vor, dass die Fotostrecken im Playboy in den letzten Jahren kürzer geworden sind - vielleicht bewusst, um Leute dazu zu bewegen, die kostenpflichtigen Dienste im Internet zu abbonieren. Hier müsste auch nachgebessert werden. Man könnte eventuell ja sogar eine vierte Fotostrecke einbauen: Fix immer das Playmate aus Deutschland/Österreich/Schweiz und dann parallel dazu eine Fotostrecke von einem internationalen Playmate.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Playboy vor allem um sein Image bedacht sein muss. Er muss sich von diesen anderen Anbietern einfach abheben und, so komisch es klingen mag, vor allem bei Frauen muss der Playboy einen höheren Stellenwert bekommen. Wie du sagst, es muss der Traum von Mädchen/Frauen sein, sich einmal für den Playboy abzulichten zu dürfen.


----------



## dante_23 (9 Juli 2022)

youngmario schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Playboy vor allem um sein Image bedacht sein muss. Er muss sich von diesen anderen Anbietern einfach abheben und, so komisch es klingen mag, vor allem bei Frauen muss der Playboy einen höheren Stellenwert bekommen. Wie du sagst, es muss der Traum von Mädchen/Frauen sein, sich einmal für den Playboy abzulichten zu dürfen.



da muss ich an die anfänge von daniela katzenberger („Auf und davon – Mein Auslandstagebuch“) denken. ihr einziger wunsch damals war es, sich einmal für den playboy ablichten zu lassen. es war für sie wie eine art _ritterschlag/ ein privileg_, um danach so richtig durchstarten zu können. das war 2009.

im laufe der vergangenen 10 jahre hat Sie es auch ohne playboy geschafft, berühmt zu werden.

die entwicklung vom playboy, und dem beispiel von dani verdeutlicht recht gut die gegenläufigen tendenzen der vergangenen 10-15 jahre. der playboy verlor an ansehen/ reputation, um für die celebs als privileg angesehen zu werden.
obwohl dani unlängst sagte, sich gern mit 40 ablichten zu lassen, bezweifle ich dies doch i-wo, und sehe es eher als ente an, als ernstgemeinte aussage.

ich hoffe, der playboy bekommt noch i-wie die kurve, denn ich bin wie ihr der meinung, der playboy hat auch noch in der heutigen zeit so viel potential, und vorteile ggb. anderen konkurrenten auf dem markt!


----------



## JackEJ (9 Juli 2022)

youngmario schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall bei dir, dass der deutsche Playboy aufpassen muss, um nicht so klang und sanglos unterzugehen, wie das amerikanische Original. Das war ja wirklich ein Trauerspiel, binnen fünf Jahren von einer Ikone zur absoluten Witznummer, die Kondome und CPD-Produkte verkauft. Und du hast voll und ganz recht, der Playboy besteht aus beiden, den Celebrities UND den Mädchen von nebenan, die zum Playmate werden. Genau das war immer die Stärke des Playboys zusammen mit den Lifestyle, den er meiner Meinung nach sehr gut rüber gebracht hat.
> Ich habe gar kein Problem damit, dass das eine oder andere Playmate von einem anderen Land "importiert" wird, und auch, dass sie vielleicht schon vorher anderweitig andere Fotos gemacht hat. Für mich steht vor allem die Qualität der Bilder im Vordergrund, diese haben einfach immer noch etwas den anderen Produzenten voraus.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Playboy bewusst nicht auf die von dir genannte Konkurrenz schauen, sondern sich von dieser besser als erotisches Lifestyle-Produkt positionieren. Wenn es nur um Nacktbilder gibt, so gibt es in der Tat bessere Alternativen, die gab es aber auch schon in den 1990ern, vor dem WWW. Kennt noch wer die Zeitschrift "Cover" in dieser Zeit ? Die hatten auch immer sehr gute Fotostrecken von tollen Mädchen und die von dir genannten Seiten haben auch spitzen Fotos. Auch kommt mir vor, dass die Fotostrecken im Playboy in den letzten Jahren kürzer geworden sind - vielleicht bewusst, um Leute dazu zu bewegen, die kostenpflichtigen Dienste im Internet zu abbonieren. Hier müsste auch nachgebessert werden. Man könnte eventuell ja sogar eine vierte Fotostrecke einbauen: Fix immer das Playmate aus Deutschland/Österreich/Schweiz und dann parallel dazu eine Fotostrecke von einem internationalen Playmate.
> ...



Ja, wir sind nicht weit auseinander. Bei der "Kürze" der Fotostrecken befürchte ich ehrlich gesagt schon, dass das reine Sparmaßnahmen sind, weil es der Führung nur darum geht, DASS eine Frau sich auszieht und positiv mit dem Playboy assoziiert wird, aber nicht mehr um die Bilder und die Kundenzufriedenheit als solche. Auftragsfotografen berechnen halt einen großen Teil ihres Honorars auch nach der Anzahl der aufbereiteten Bilder. Am Ende wirkt es so als ginge es Boitin & Co. nur noch um Image in der Promi-Welt und in den Medien. Damit wird er - wie gesagt - die Marke einige Zeit lang noch halten können, sie wird aber Schritt für Schritt verlieren, wenn Stammkunden verloren gehen und die Präsenz im Bereich der "Basis" auch für potenzielle Models immer weniger gegeben ist.
Die Qualität der Bilder ist wichtig, und die ist tatsächlich im Schnitt weiterhin in Ordnung. Wenn es aber einfach nur um Qualität ginge, ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr viel zu gewinnen. Da ist die Konkurrenz schon längst zu groß, als dass der Playboy da die Nummer eins allein wegen der Qualität der Bilder behaupten könnte. Es geht auch nicht darum, wie einige der genannten Seiten das Erotik-Level hochzuschrauben. Playboy ist Akt, darf die Grenze zum freizügigen Akt überschreiten, aber nie in den Bereich der PornArt abdriften.
Was entscheidend ist, ist aus meiner Sicht ganz klar die Authentizität. Der Playboy steht eben für selbstbewusste, identifizierbare Frauen, die im Verbreitungsgebiet des Magazins zu Hause sind, die bereit sind auch Grenzen zu überschreiten, die sie an anderen Stellen nicht überschreiten würden, und sich trotzdem namentlich und in den Medien zu präsentieren und stolz darauf zu sein. Dieser "Zauber", der im Playboy sowohl den Celebs als auch den traditionellen Playmates anhaftet, muss erhalten bleiben, um sich für den Leser und die potenziellen Models vom Rest abzuheben. Wenn ich anonyme hübsche Models will, die sich (regelmäßig) ausziehen, finde ich die auf allen Leveln in hoher fotografischer Qualität und vielen Preisstufen an vielen Stellen im Netz. Von den ganzen amerikanischen Porno-Stars und Sternchen, die auch auf der deutschen Playboy-"Premium"-Seite inzwischen einen guten Teil der Updates ausmachen (und bei den sicher nicht so wenigen deutschen Abonnenten der US-Seite wie mir dann einfach null Mehrwert bieten), geht absolut nichts davon aus. Sie sind überall verfügbar und "Massenware", da können qualitativ gute Bilder auch nichts dran ändern.


----------



## youngmario (10 Juli 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Ja, wir sind nicht weit auseinander. Bei der "Kürze" der Fotostrecken befürchte ich ehrlich gesagt schon, dass das reine Sparmaßnahmen sind, weil es der Führung nur darum geht, DASS eine Frau sich auszieht und positiv mit dem Playboy assoziiert wird, aber nicht mehr um die Bilder und die Kundenzufriedenheit als solche. Auftragsfotografen berechnen halt einen großen Teil ihres Honorars auch nach der Anzahl der aufbereiteten Bilder. Am Ende wirkt es so als ginge es Boitin & Co. nur noch um Image in der Promi-Welt und in den Medien. Damit wird er - wie gesagt - die Marke einige Zeit lang noch halten können, sie wird aber Schritt für Schritt verlieren, wenn Stammkunden verloren gehen und die Präsenz im Bereich der "Basis" auch für potenzielle Models immer weniger gegeben ist.
> Die Qualität der Bilder ist wichtig, und die ist tatsächlich im Schnitt weiterhin in Ordnung. Wenn es aber einfach nur um Qualität ginge, ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr viel zu gewinnen. Da ist die Konkurrenz schon längst zu groß, als dass der Playboy da die Nummer eins allein wegen der Qualität der Bilder behaupten könnte. Es geht auch nicht darum, wie einige der genannten Seiten das Erotik-Level hochzuschrauben. Playboy ist Akt, darf die Grenze zum freizügigen Akt überschreiten, aber nie in den Bereich der PornArt abdriften.
> Was entscheidend ist, ist aus meiner Sicht ganz klar die Authentizität. Der Playboy steht eben für selbstbewusste, identifizierbare Frauen, die im Verbreitungsgebiet des Magazins zu Hause sind, die bereit sind auch Grenzen zu überschreiten, die sie an anderen Stellen nicht überschreiten würden, und sich trotzdem namentlich und in den Medien zu präsentieren und stolz darauf zu sein. Dieser "Zauber", der im Playboy sowohl den Celebs als auch den traditionellen Playmates anhaftet, muss erhalten bleiben, um sich für den Leser und die potenziellen Models vom Rest abzuheben. Wenn ich anonyme hübsche Models will, die sich (regelmäßig) ausziehen, finde ich die auf allen Leveln in hoher fotografischer Qualität und vielen Preisstufen an vielen Stellen im Netz. Von den ganzen amerikanischen Porno-Stars und Sternchen, die auch auf der deutschen Playboy-"Premium"-Seite inzwischen einen guten Teil der Updates ausmachen (und bei den sicher nicht so wenigen deutschen Abonnenten der US-Seite wie mir dann einfach null Mehrwert bieten), geht absolut nichts davon aus. Sie sind überall verfügbar und "Massenware", da können qualitativ gute Bilder auch nichts dran ändern.



Du hast voll und ganz Recht, der Playboy ist mehr als nur die erotischen Bilder, aber sie sind meiner Meinung nach doch noch immer das Wichtigste, wenngleich eben die Marke und die Authentizität ebenfalls extrem wichtig sind. Für mich ist die Printausgabe immer noch das wichtigste Medium des Playboys, ganz egal ob die reguläre Monatsausgabe oder die Extras. Wenn ich wieder weiss, dass eine neue Ausgabe herausen ist, ist es für mich fast sowas wie eine Belohnung nach einem harten Arbeitstag, dass ich mir den neuen Playboy hole und ihn mir in einen Cafe einmal durchblättere - leider nicht mehr gemeinsam ...

Gute Fotos alleine bieten auch andere Zeitschriften, gerade Dynamit finde ich hier ganz gut und gerade was die Titelseite betrifft, kann auch das deutsche Penthouse sehr gut mithalten. Aber beiden Zeitschriften fehl einfach der "Zauber" von dem du sprichst. Ich würde fast sogar einen Schritt weiter gehen, der Playboy sollte fast mehr auch die selbstbewusste Frau als Zielgruppe finden, nicht nur vor der Linse, sondern auch als Leserin. Und gerne aber auch die Fotostrecken wieder etwas länger gestalten ...


----------



## Nik1979 (11 Juli 2022)

Morgen sollten die ersten Infos durchsickern. Bis dahin kann man noch hoffen das uns das BestOf erspart bleibt.


----------



## Death Row (12 Juli 2022)

Das Grauen kann man sich auf dem Shop von Playboy bereits anschauen

_50 Jahre 50 Cover_​👺


----------



## faker369 (12 Juli 2022)

Ok 50 Cover sind drauf...


----------



## Darth Tittious (12 Juli 2022)

50 verschiedene Cover die wohl auch in der Ausgabe als Strecke sind... Zum restlichen Inhalt aber noch nichts, oder?


----------



## Death Row (12 Juli 2022)

Zum Playmate weiß ich nix. Aber was soll da groß als "Inhalt" kommen ausser die obligatorischen Glückwünsche und Danksagungen?


----------



## IceCCC (12 Juli 2022)

Playmate ist Natasha Nesci
Wenn ich es richtig sehe kommt sie nicht aus D und hat natürlich auch OF

IG natashapina
OF natashanesci


----------



## Dej (12 Juli 2022)

Einfach nur schlimm… bin sehr enttäuscht


----------



## Death Row (12 Juli 2022)

IceCCC schrieb:


> Playmate ist Natasha Nesci
> Wenn ich es richtig sehe kommt sie nicht aus D und hat natürlich auch OF
> 
> IG natashapina
> OF natashanesci


Nicht unschön. Aber okay, wir müssen ja auf Frauen ausserhalb von D zurückgreifen. Es gibt hier in D keine Talente mehr.


----------



## Darth Tittious (12 Juli 2022)

Naja, 50 mehr oder weniger belanglose Cover, ist nicht anderes als 50 bereits bekannte Aktfotos. Wir haben also bekommen, was wir erwartet haben.


----------



## deimudder (12 Juli 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Nicht unschön. Aber okay, wir müssen ja auf Frauen ausserhalb von D zurückgreifen. Es gibt hier in D keine Talente mehr.


Ne Deutsche würde in Jeans und Sakko posieren


----------



## michael1972 (12 Juli 2022)

Nicht traurig sein da müsst ihr jetzt durch.


----------



## Darth Tittious (12 Juli 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Nicht unschön. Aber okay, wir müssen ja auf Frauen ausserhalb von D zurückgreifen. Es gibt hier in D keine Talente mehr.


Scheint doch eine hiesige Playmate zu sein. Zumindest arbeitet sie in München.


----------



## Letsgo (12 Juli 2022)

War doch klar.


----------



## youngmario (13 Juli 2022)

Ja, leider sehr enttäuschend ... das sie 50 verschiedene Coverversionen zum Verkauf im Online-Shop anbieten ist eine "kreative" Verkaufsmasche, bin schon gespannt, wie die "normale" Kiosk-Ausgabe aussieht, zumindest eine Aufgabe für den Feierabend heute.


----------



## feetie (13 Juli 2022)

Playmate jetzt auf einem einzigen Bild gesehen: recht große Brüste (ich vermute künstlich - lässt sich anhand des einen Bildes nicht sicher sagen); Tattoos (vor allem an Arm und Seite - bin ich nicht Fan von, geht aber noch), ich vermute untenrum unbehaart), tolle Beine.
=> insgesamt ganz gut...

(mittlerweile gibt's eine 5. PMOY-Galerie mit einem Photo, das mit sehr gut gefällt: alle drei auf dem Rücken am Pool -> zeigt sehr schön, dass Zoelle objektiv wohl die schönsten Brüste und Gesicht hat; aber vor allem, dass Haare untenrum ein Fremdwort ist).


----------



## Death Row (13 Juli 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> (mittlerweile gibt's eine 5. PMOY-Galerie mit einem Photo, das mit sehr gut gefällt: alle drei auf dem Rücken am Pool -> zeigt sehr schön, dass Zoelle objektiv wohl die schönsten Brüste und Gesicht hat; aber vor allem, dass Haare untenrum ein Fremdwort ist).



Ja die finde ich auch gut. Finde es nur schade, dass man bei dem Shooting nicht noch mehr Augenmerk auf die Hintern gelegt hat.


----------



## Celtic (13 Juli 2022)

Für 50 Jahre PB !?

Bis jetzt verdammt schwach,PM ist na ja wer sie mag - absolut nicht die Beste.
50 Cover ? TOLL , da hätte ich (man )lieber andere Bilder gezeigt,von mir aus die 50 Playmates.

Ma schaun was noch so kommt..... 

Dafür wurden wir ja mit über 300 Bildern der PMOY Mädels entschädigt,die sehr gut sind.


----------



## youngmario (18 Juli 2022)

So, ich habe mir am Samstag die neue Ausgabe vom Playboy gegönnt - war leider eine Enttäuschung. Von den Artikel her fand ich nur den über den Seenomaden ganz interessant, der Rest ist eigentlich nur eine Selbstbeweihräucherung wie toll der Playboy doch die letzten Jahre über immer war. Die sich wiederholenden "50 Dinge" Rubrigen sind alle klischehaft und warum müssen Männer im Playboy immer Zigarre rauchen ?

Einzig das Playmate fand ich ganz hüb anzusehen, wenngleich mir dieser pseudo "back to nature" Stil mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr gefällt. Ich würde gerne mal wieder etwas mehr Glamour sehen, seien es Strapse, High Heels oder andere sexy Outfits.


----------



## Death Row (18 Juli 2022)

Warum im deutschen Playboy geraucht wird, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Mich stört das aber auch. Selbst die Frauen in den Shootings rauchen. Warum? Soll das ein uralter Stereotyp von Rebellion sein? "Uhh guckt mal, sie raucht beim Shooting! Ist doch voll edgy!"  
Ich frag mich sowieso seit Jahren, welche Zielgruppe der deutsche Playboy ansprechen will: Manager, Bankdirektoren und Erben? Anders sind die Buchempfehlungen und welche überteuerten Handschuhe der moderne Mann ja haben soll nicht zu deuten.
Ich würde es wie @youngmario auch begrüßen, wenn wieder mehr Glamour einziehen würde. Es sollte schmuddelig genug sein, dass man bei einem Auftritt provozieren kann aber gleichzeitig auch eine Art "Ritterschlag" sein, sich dafür nackt auszuziehen um gute Werbung für sich selber zu machen.


----------



## youngmario (18 Juli 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Warum im deutschen Playboy geraucht wird, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Mich stört das aber auch. Selbst die Frauen in den Shootings rauchen. Warum? Soll das ein uralter Stereotyp von Rebellion sein? "Uhh guckt mal, sie raucht beim Shooting! Ist doch voll edgy!"
> Ich frag mich sowieso seit Jahren, welche Zielgruppe der deutsche Playboy ansprechen will: Manager, Bankdirektoren und Erben? Anders sind die Buchempfehlungen und welche überteuerten Handschuhe der moderne Mann ja haben soll nicht zu deuten.
> Ich würde es wie @youngmario auch begrüßen, wenn wieder mehr Glamour einziehen würde. Es sollte schmuddelig genug sein, dass man bei einem Auftritt provozieren kann aber gleichzeitig auch eine Art "Ritterschlag" sein, sich dafür nackt auszuziehen um gute Werbung für sich selber zu machen.



Mir kommt vor, so richtig wissen die selbst nicht, welche Zielgruppe sie ansprechen wollen. Bin voll und ganz bei dir, diese Unmengen an Stil-Tips, und welche überteuerten Dinge man doch unbedingt haben muss, sind einfach nur nervig. Nie im Leben würde ich mir so teure Kleidung kaufen, wie es mir der Playboy fast jedes Monat weissmachen will (es ist keine Frage des Geldes, aber ich gebe es einfach lieber für andere Dinge aus). 

Auch in gefühlt jeder Zweiten Ausgabe wird über den nächsten ach so tollen Gin geschwärmt, meistens zubereitet von einem vollbärtigen Barkeeper im Hipster-Outfit (sagt man so ?) - auch damit kann man mich jagen. Vielleicht bin ich einfach gestrickt, aber wenn ich am Wochenende von meinem nagelneugen € 150.000 Segelboot wieder an Land gehe, trinke ich am liebsten in kühles Bier 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich immer noch gerne den Playboy kaufe und lese, bin ich auf jeden Fall definitv nicht deren Zielgruppe, zumindest nicht wenn es um deren Style-Tipps geht. Aber ich hoffe immer noch, dass sie die Kurve kratzen.


----------



## enripa (18 Juli 2022)

Das erinnert mich doch sehr an The People vs. Larry Flynt (super Film!)


> Did you enjoy this month's article on how to hook up your quadraphonic stereo system? I think I missed that one. Mm-hm. And did you follow their advice on how to make a perfect martini? I mean, you know, if... It's like, if you don't make 20,000 plus a year, you don't jerk off. Seven million people buying it, and nobody's reading it. Gentlemen, Playboy is mocking you.


Einziger Unterschied: Jetzt liest es nicht nur keiner, es kauft auch kaum einer mehr


----------



## usopen (19 Juli 2022)

Ganz schön enttäuschend für eine Jubiläumsausgabe.


----------



## StephanHSV (19 Juli 2022)

Die Idee, dass sich ein Playmate nach 20 Jahren noch einmal auszieht, finde ich gut. Ansonsten eine enttäuschende Ausgabe. 50 alte Cover - wen interessiert das denn?


----------



## Star.let (20 Juli 2022)

Yeliz Koc zu toppen wird für mich persönlich vorerst kaum möglich sein. Müsste wahrscheinlich blond und ähnlich gut gebaut sein mit atemberaubender Ausstrahlung  Ich warte ja zB immer noch auf Denise Jessica (bekannt durch Bachelor-Formate)...


----------



## John_CPC (21 Juli 2022)

Star.let schrieb:


> Yeliz Koc zu toppen wird für mich persönlich vorerst kaum möglich sein. Müsste wahrscheinlich blond und ähnlich gut gebaut sein mit atemberaubender Ausstrahlung  Ich warte ja zB immer noch auf Denise Jessica (bekannt durch Bachelor-Formate)...



Denise macht jetzt zumindest bald OF, aber laut ihrer Ankündigung wohl keine nackten Tatsachen


----------



## Star.let (22 Juli 2022)

John_CPC schrieb:


> Denise macht jetzt zumindest bald OF, aber laut ihrer Ankündigung wohl keine nackten Tatsachen


Hmmm naja wer weiß. Vielleicht will sie den Preis nur hochtreiben ^^

OF scheint in Mode zu sein. Auch Lilly Lagodka (Playmate) will ein Konto wohl eröffnen...


----------



## John_CPC (22 Juli 2022)

Star.let schrieb:


> Hmmm naja wer weiß. Vielleicht will sie den Preis nur hochtreiben ^^
> 
> OF scheint in Mode zu sein. Auch Lilly Lagodka (Playmate) will ein Konto wohl eröffnen...



Die Energiepreise zeigen Wirkung


----------



## Lietufan (24 Juli 2022)

Jasmin Blümchen Wagner soll schwanger sein.
Das war's dann wohl endgültig mit jedweder vielleicht auch noch so kleinen Playboy-Hoffnung...


----------



## John_CPC (24 Juli 2022)

Lietufan schrieb:


> Jasmin Blümchen Wagner soll schwanger sein.


Sie *ist* schwanger...


----------



## kaiyooo23 (25 Juli 2022)

weiß nicht was was an der Koc nicht zu toppen sein soll, Silikonbomber deluxe, na gut Geschmachssache eben,
generell sehr schwaches Jahr


----------



## Star.let (25 Juli 2022)

kaiyooo23 schrieb:


> weiß nicht was was an der Koc nicht zu toppen sein soll, Silikonbomber deluxe, na gut Geschmachssache eben,
> generell sehr schwaches Jahr



Klar, ist Geschmacksache. Ich habe halt nix gegen Silikon und stehe drauf, wenn die Brüste passend zum Körper sind - bei Yeliz ist das für mich der Fall. Da passen die Proportionen - und *ich *finde sie halt heiß 

Denise Jessica würde mich aber noch mehr reizen, auch wegen ihrer gemachten Brüste. Fand sie schon vorher scharf, jetzt aber umso mehr. Das geile Tennisgirl...


----------



## swordfish80 (26 Juli 2022)

Hat denn jemand eine Idee oder ein Verdacht wer als nächstes kommen könnte?
Es müssen keine knallharten Fakten sein. Indizien würden auch genügen


----------



## HBeene (26 Juli 2022)

September-Liste:
2021 Michelle „Mimi“ Gwozdz (Bachelor Teilnehmerin)
2020 Franziska van der Heide (Soap AWZ) -> ist im 6. Monat schwanger
2019 Sylvia Leifheit (Schauspielerin) -> wurde 50 diesen Monat
2018 Franziska Benz (Soap AWZ)
2017 Diana Herold ("Schauspielerin" wegen dem Bullyparaden Film nochmal ausgegraben)
2016 Julia Lier (Rudern), Isabelle Härle (Schwimmen), Katharina Bauer (Stabhochsprung), Nadja Pries (BMX), Petrissa Solja (Tischtennis) Sportlerinnen zur Olympia 2016 Rio
2015 Iris Mareike Steen (Soap GZSZ)
2014 Sandra Speichert (Schauspielerin)


----------



## michael1972 (26 Juli 2022)

Vielleicht Annemarie Carpendale und es war mir eine Ehre


----------



## Death Row (26 Juli 2022)

Das wäre schon etwas plump, das so anzuteasern. Vor allen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt schon.


----------



## swordfish80 (27 Juli 2022)

Annemarie hat leider abgesagt


----------



## michael1972 (27 Juli 2022)

swordfish80 schrieb:


> Annemarie hat leider abgesagt


Kann ja sein das Annemarie es sich anders überlegt hat oder was soll der Satz bedeuten "Es war mir eine Ehre"


----------



## Death Row (27 Juli 2022)

Vielleicht hat das auch der Typ gesagt. Oder es war auf die Party bezogen, dass sie eingeladen wurde.


----------



## swordfish80 (27 Juli 2022)

Im Playboyinterview hat Sie gesat das Sie keine Probleme hätte sich für den Playboy auszuziehen.
Sie sagte aber auch das Sie es wegen Ihrer Familie nicht macht.


----------



## dante_23 (27 Juli 2022)

Annemarie wäre natürlich der absolute wahnsinn, aber es gibt einige gründe, die dagegen sprechen...

wie bereits swordfish angedeutet hat, hat Sie abgelehnt (vor 1-2 wochen las ich darüber, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).
Sie sagte zwar, dass Sie nicht prüde ist etc, aber wegen Ihrer Familie kein Shooting machen würde. das war in meinen augen ein eindeutiges *NEIN*, an dem es nichts zu rütteln gibt. Annemarie ist keine 20 mehr, die sprunghaft von heute auf morgen ihre meinung ändert. sondern eine erwachsene frau, die mitten im leben steht, und genau weiß, was Sie sagt, und wie Sie es meint.

oder habt ihr Annemarie´s statement anders interpretiert?


----------



## youngmario (28 Juli 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> oder habt ihr Annemarie´s statement anders interpretiert?



Ich habe es genau so gelesen, bin aber ehrlich gesagt nocht so richtig enttäuscht, da sie einfach nicht so mein Typ ist. Die Viviane Geppert wäre mir da viel lieber - aber Favourit für den Playboy ist und bleibt die Jessika Westen (die finde ich seit den Zeiten von NBC Giga scharf)


----------



## killa388 (3 Aug. 2022)

Wann erscheint denn die September Ausgabe?


----------



## JackEJ (3 Aug. 2022)

killa388 schrieb:


> Wann erscheint denn die September Ausgabe?


Am 11. August, also am 9. vermutlich online.


----------



## swordfish80 (3 Aug. 2022)

Gerüchte sind aber nicht im Umlauf oder?


----------



## youngmario (3 Aug. 2022)

Hat schon jemand den neuen Playboy Kalender gesehen? das Titelblatt finde ich ganz ok, aber leider war er im Geschäft eingeschweisst, sodass ich mir die anderen Bilder nicht ansehen konnte.


----------



## Wombaz (4 Aug. 2022)

Wird das hier ein fortlaufender Playboy Thread?


----------



## Death Row (4 Aug. 2022)

Genau. Das ist fortlaufend inkl. Diskussionen über die Ausgaben


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Wombaz schrieb:


> Wird das hier ein fortlaufender Playboy Thread?


Ja. Monatliche Threads wie ehemals drüben gibt's hier nicht.


----------



## krauschris (4 Aug. 2022)

Darth Tittious schrieb:


> Scheint doch eine hiesige Playmate zu sein. Zumindest arbeitet sie in München.


Die Dame kenne ich persönlich....und habe in den letzten Jahren nur drauf gewartet, dass sie endlich mal wieder Blank zieht


----------



## feetie (5 Aug. 2022)

Auf direkte Nachfrage auf Instagram hat Juliane Seyfarth geantwortet, dass es demnächst wieder was von ihr im Playboy gibt... 
Ob das jetzt auch gleichbedeutend mit einem weiteren "neuen" Photoshooting ist, kann man nur vermuten.

Bezüglich Zeigefreudigkeit würde ich mich aber drüber freuen.


----------



## feetie (5 Aug. 2022)

Ich würde einen monatlichen eigenen Thread aber stark bevorzugen, zentrale Informationen wie
- Erscheinungsdatum
- Übersicht vergangener Jahre
- letztlich der Promi, der es in Heft geschafft hat
gehen in diesem langen Thread ziemlich unter... und auch die Diskussionsbereitschaft scheint niedriger zu sein (ob das aber am Format liegt, ist zu bezweifeln).


----------



## Death Row (7 Aug. 2022)

*Angeblich *wird in der kommenden Ausgabe *DJane Vanessa Lopez* zu sehen sein








Vanessa Lopez


Vanessa Lopez - International DJane & Model




www.vanessa-lopez.com





Ja, sie ist attraktiv. Aber nein, ich habe keinen blassen Dunst, wer das ist.


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> ich habe keinen blassen Dunst, wer das ist.


Ich auch nicht. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## JackEJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Das Gerücht gab's in Ungarn schon vor einigen Tagen, aber ohne sinnvolle Quelle o.ä. Eine DJane mit Modelvergangenheit, unter anderem im Penthouse und einigen anderen Nacktshoots. Wenn ich schon alles von einer Frau gesehen habe braucht sie kein Mensch im Playboy. Wenn das wahr wäre, kriegt Boitin das in vielerlei Hinsicht um die Ohren. Die wäre selbst als Playmate ein Desaster, dass der deutsche Playboy jemanden bringt, der zuerst im deutschen Penthouse (nun wirklich keine ernsthafte Konkurrenz) zu sehen war, wäre das der Gipfel von Peinlichkeit und Belanglosigkeit!


----------



## Celtic (8 Aug. 2022)

*Valea Scalabrino - Unter Uns ist bei den Ungarn im Gespräch - ohne Gewähr !*


----------



## Darth Tittious (8 Aug. 2022)

Celtic schrieb:


> *Valea Scalabrino - Unter Uns ist bei den Ungarn im Gespräch - ohne Gewähr !*


Die Hinweise sind nachvollziehbar und waren schon häufig Indizien für eine kommende Strecke. Aber die Vermutung ist, dass sie frühestens in der übernächste Ausgabe ist. Aber wer weiß.


----------



## Death Row (8 Aug. 2022)

Sieht nicht übel aus. Aber aus meiner Sicht umschifft man bei den Seriendarstellerinnen immer _kilometerweit _potenzielle Knüller wie eben die *Pahde-Schwestern* oder *Alexandra Fonsatti.*


----------



## jamesb (8 Aug. 2022)

Celtic schrieb:


> *Valea Scalabrino - Unter Uns ist bei den Ungarn im Gespräch - ohne Gewähr !*


Das wäre eine gute Wahl


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Aber aus meiner Sicht umschifft man bei den Seriendarstellerinnen immer _kilometerweit _potenzielle Knüller wie eben die *Pahde-Schwestern* oder *Alexandra Fonsatti.*


Ich denke doch mal, wenn sie deiner Meinung nach solche "Knüller" sind, dann sind sie garantiert schon gefragt worden und haben abgelehnt.


----------



## Darth Tittious (8 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ich denke doch mal, wenn sie deiner Meinung nach solche "Knüller" sind, dann sind sie garantiert schon gefragt worden und haben abgelehnt.


Da kannst du dir sicher sein!


----------



## dante_23 (8 Aug. 2022)

Celtic schrieb:


> *Valea Scalabrino - Unter Uns ist bei den Ungarn im Gespräch - ohne Gewähr !*



das wäre wirklich top! valea ist wunderschön 🥰
obwohl ich sie mir vor ein paar jahren gewünscht hätte, wo sie noch paar KG mehr drauf hatte.....


----------



## JackEJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Valea Scalabrino kenne ich als Nicht-Soap-Gucker nicht, gefällt aber auf den ersten Blick. Scheint aber eher was für die kommende Ausgabe zu werden.
Davon ausgehend, dass Boitin sein Cover nicht mit einer völlig unbekannten mehrfach nackt gesehenen Vanessa Lopez verschandelt, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ein Zweitshooting von Juliane Seyfarth kommt. Die hat weiter einen sehr engen Draht zum Playboy, ist mit "ihrem" Fotografen liiert, macht schon aus Hobby gerne freizügige Bilder (was das für Playboy finanziell leichter machen dürfte) und hat im Juni ein Shooting gemacht, wo Playboy markiert wurde. Solange sie wieder schöne FF-Motive anbietet wie beim ersten Mal, könnte ich damit gut leben. Sie ist zwar etwas dürr (wie Skispringerinnen nun mal sind), aber sehr sexy und hat eine wunderbar erotisch-selbstbewusste Ausstrahlung. Jemanden wie sie quasi zu einer Playboy-Ikone aufzubauen, wäre für Boitin sicher auch nicht völlig verkehrt.


----------



## Death Row (9 Aug. 2022)

Der Gedanke gefällt mir tatsächlich, eine "Playboy-Ikone" aufzubauen. Daran könnte ich mich gewöhnen


----------



## stepi (9 Aug. 2022)

Habe gerade das Cover gesehen. Es ist Princess Charming Hanna Sökerland


----------



## michael1972 (9 Aug. 2022)

Dann frage ich mich wie kommt man denn auf Valea wenn es Princess Charming ist??


----------



## michael1972 (9 Aug. 2022)

Also für mich keine Ausgabe dich mir jetzt unbedingt kaufen würde ich hoffe das nächsten Monat Valea tatsächlich drin ist.


----------



## Darth Tittious (9 Aug. 2022)

michael1972 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich wie kommt man denn auf Valea wenn es Princess Charming ist??


Mal ganz genau lesen was hier geschrieben wurde könnte helfen.


----------



## Death Row (9 Aug. 2022)

Zu Hannah kann ich noch nichts sagen. Dafür muss ich mehr (oder "weniger") von ihr sehen


----------



## michael1972 (9 Aug. 2022)

Dann hoffe ich sehr das Valea nächsten Monat drin ist.


----------



## Neechen (9 Aug. 2022)

Ist das die erste Lesbe im deutschen PB?


----------



## faker369 (9 Aug. 2022)

Neechen schrieb:


> Ist das die erste Lesbe im deutschen PB?


Gab bestimmt noch davor andere aber spontan fällt mir da z.B. Nathalie Bleicher Woth ein die lesbisch oder glaub BI ist


----------



## Nik1979 (9 Aug. 2022)

Da hätte mir aber die aus Staffel 1, Irina Schlauch besser gefallen.


----------



## Darth Tittious (9 Aug. 2022)

Kann Hanna bestätigen und finde die ersten Bilder gar nicht mal so schlecht. Paymate ist ein Import aus NL, Dominique Lobito.


----------



## JackEJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Die Dame kenne ich nicht, erscheint mir aber recht attraktiv. Aber Medienpräsenz hat sie ja. Und Aufmerksamkeit ist Herrn Boitin mit der Wahl auch mal wieder sicher. Das kann ich damit leben, dass das vermutlich der Versuch ist, political correctness zu transportieren und aus "Alles was Männern Spaß macht" ein "Alles was Menschen, die auf Frauen stehen, Spaß macht" zu machen. Solange beides stimmt, passt es für mich.


----------



## Mifune (9 Aug. 2022)

Hab mir gerade die Bilder und das Video im Cyberclub angesehen, kannte die Dame bisher nicht. Ich muss sagen, das ist eine sehr hübsche Frau, die mir gut gefällt (ich steh auf kurze Haare bei Frauen). Leider spricht sie im Video nicht, so dass ich nicht sagen kann, ob sie was im Kopf hat, das gehört bei mir zur Attraktivität mit dazu. Und leider hat sie ihre Brüste machen lassen. Gut machen lassen, so viel kann ich zugestehen, aber man sieht trotzdem, dass die Dinger nicht ganz echt sind. Schade!


----------



## Celtic (9 Aug. 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne ist im Heft ..... geht doch


----------



## JackEJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Coverstrecke ist sehr gut. Mir gefällt die Frau mit einer selbstbewussten, leicht arroganten Attitüde, aber gleichzeitig auch dem Mut, sich komplett zu entblößen und dabei wirklich alles zu zeigen. FF zur Genüge dabei. Leider sind die sehr freizügigen Motive, die es bei den Posen auch reichlich gegeben haben muss, (noch) nicht dabei. Mal sehen, ob ihr Mut so weit geht, freizügigster deutscher Coverstar ever werden zu wollen. Die gemachte Oberweite ist für mich natürlich nicht so toll, passt aber immerhin in Größe und Form gut zum Körper. Der Hintern ist ohnehin top.

Leider ist das Playmate zum wiederholten Mal dieses Jahr absoluter Mist. Nicht nur Import, sondern auch noch ein alter Import, der selbst auf der deutschen Premium-Seite schon mal zu sehen war. Das MUSS doch mal irgendwem auffallen, dass so etwas einfach nur peinlich ist. Von neun Playmates 2022 waren ganze zwei (!), die einigermaßen die Kriterien erfüllen, die eine Playmate im deutschen Playboy haben sollte: In Deutschland zu Hause, das erste Mal nackt, stolz und selbstbewusst auf ihren Körper und ihr Shooting, zumindest für einige Zeit exklusiv nackt nur für Playboy. Beatrice Wolf und Laura Schultz (wobei mir letztere optisch weniger gefällt). Aber alles andere waren irgendwelche total austauschbaren internationalen und/oder ständig nackten Models, bei denen keinerlei Knistern zu spüren ist, dass sie mit dem Shooting etwas Besonderes für sich und für uns Leser getan haben.


----------



## borusse85 (10 Aug. 2022)

Das vierte Video in Folge, indem man den „Star“ nackt sieht….weiter so 👍


----------



## Death Row (10 Aug. 2022)

Also ich muss zugeben, dass Hanna mich schon tierisch anmacht. Die Posen gefallen mir. Prima!  💓


----------



## Celtic (10 Aug. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Also ich muss zugeben, dass Hanna mich schon tierisch anmacht. Die Posen gefallen mir. Prima!  💓



Stimme zu kann sich sehen lassen  . PM ist auch OK.


----------



## HBeene (10 Aug. 2022)

Celtic schrieb:


> Stimme zu kann sich sehen lassen  . PM ist auch OK.



PM Import, da gibts kein OK...und dann vom letzten Jahr! 

Zu Julia Geiger würde ich aber nicht Nein sagen!


----------



## thotti (10 Aug. 2022)

Finde die Bilder sehr ansprechend und auch mal richtig Nackt .Gab schon schlimmeres im Hasenheft


----------



## Sepp2500 (11 Aug. 2022)

Bin echt begeistert ihr Body ist ziemlich hot


----------



## Alex1411 (11 Aug. 2022)

Der Playboy entwickelt sich mehr und mehr zu einer Riesenenttäuschung. Früher gab es echte A- und B-Promis. Heute nur noch Y- und Z-Promis. Both Thumbs Down!


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Alex1411 schrieb:


> Früher gab es echte A- und B-Promis.


Das wage ich schwer zu bezweifeln. Vielleicht kann ja @Glamour Girl dir das mal erklären, wenn sie viel Zeit hat...


----------



## JackEJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Alex1411 schrieb:


> Der Playboy entwickelt sich mehr und mehr zu einer Riesenenttäuschung. Früher gab es echte A- und B-Promis. Heute nur noch Y- und Z-Promis. Both Thumbs Down!



Welche A-Promis hast Du denn im deutschen Playboy erlebt und in welcher Häufigkeit? Und welche Frauen wären heute Deiner Meinung nach playboytaugliche A-Promis? Und welche Chance hätte der Playboy, diese für sich zu gewinnen?


----------



## youngmario (18 Aug. 2022)

Mich hat die Septemberausgabe leider auch (wieder einmal) enttäuscht - die letzten Ausgaben entsprechend so gar nicht meinem Geschmack. Leider ist die slovenische Ausgabe auch während Corona eingestellt worden, deren Fotostrecken und Cover haben mir in den letzten Jahren immer am besten gefallen.


----------



## JackEJ (24 Aug. 2022)

Für die Träumer von Promis der Kategorie Helene Fischer o.ä. im Playboy mal eine Info, die Bild heute aufgedeckt hat und die seit langer Zeit mal konkrete Zahlen rund um ein Playboy-Shooting benennt: Laura Müller hat für ihr Playboy-Shooting insgesamt exakt 54.378,80 Euro kassiert, rund 32.000 als direktes Honorar, den Rest als Bonus/Sonderzahlungen (evtl. über Klauseln wegen der guten Verkaufszahlen).
Dass sich Laura Müller erheblich besser verkaufen würde als normale Soap-/Serien-Schauspielerinnen, Reality-Darstellerinnen, Sportlerinnen oder Frauen, die ein zweites Mal im Playboy sind, war vorab klar, und der Playboy dürfte für sie (die die Bilder auch in erster Linie des Geldes wegen gemacht haben dürfte) schon an die Schmerzgrenze gegangen sein (und wegen der guten Verkäufe am Ende trotzdem profitiert haben). Selbst wenn man berücksichtigt, dass bei noch besseren Verkäufen noch höhere Boni möglich sein könnten - die Dimensionen für Stars, die durch ein einzelnes Konzert, eine Platte oder einen einzigen guten Sponsorenvertrag ein Vielfaches dessen verdienen, sind für den Playboy nicht erreichbar, sofern nicht andere Aspekte außer Geld dazu kommen.


----------



## michael1972 (24 Aug. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Für die Träumer von Promis der Kategorie Helene Fischer o.ä. im Playboy mal eine Info, die Bild heute aufgedeckt hat und die seit langer Zeit mal konkrete Zahlen rund um ein Playboy-Shooting benennt: Laura Müller hat für ihr Playboy-Shooting insgesamt exakt 54.378,80 Euro kassiert, rund 32.000 als direktes Honorar, den Rest als Bonus/Sonderzahlungen (evtl. über Klauseln wegen der guten Verkaufszahlen).
> Dass sich Laura Müller erheblich besser verkaufen würde als normale Soap-/Serien-Schauspielerinnen, Reality-Darstellerinnen, Sportlerinnen oder Frauen, die ein zweites Mal im Playboy sind, war vorab klar, und der Playboy dürfte für sie (die die Bilder auch in erster Linie des Geldes wegen gemacht haben dürfte) schon an die Schmerzgrenze gegangen sein (und wegen der guten Verkäufe am Ende trotzdem profitiert haben). Selbst wenn man berücksichtigt, dass bei noch besseren Verkäufen noch höhere Boni möglich sein könnten - die Dimensionen für Stars, die durch ein einzelnes Konzert, eine Platte oder einen einzigen guten Sponsorenvertrag ein Vielfaches dessen verdienen, sind für den Playboy nicht erreichbar, sofern nicht andere Aspekte außer Geld dazu kommen.


Lieber Jack das was angeblich die Bild-Zeitung geschrieben hat ist nicht ganz richtig die Ausgaben von Laura Müller sind in ganz NRW laut eines kioskbesitzers den ich schon viele Jahre kenne zurückgegangen vielleicht wurde die ein oder andere von Laura Müller verkauftdas mag sein aber die anderen Ausgaben sind alle zurückgegangen und im Gegensatz zu Michelle die ihre fast kompletten Ausgaben verkauft hat hat somit mehr verkauft als Laura Müller weil Laura Müller kennt man nur durch Michael Wendler aber Michelle kennt man schon seit den 90er Jahren und es sind sogar Kunden in den Kiosk gekommen und haben am Tag mehrere Ausgaben gekauft von Michelle.


----------



## jens4975 (24 Aug. 2022)

michael1972 schrieb:


> Lieber Jack das was angeblich die Bild-Zeitung geschrieben hat ist nicht ganz richtig die Ausgaben von Laura Müller sind in ganz NRW laut eines kioskbesitzers den ich schon viele Jahre kenne zurückgegangen vielleicht wurde die ein oder andere von Laura Müller verkauftdas mag sein aber die anderen Ausgaben sind alle zurückgegangen und im Gegensatz zu Michelle die ihre fast kompletten Ausgaben verkauft hat hat somit mehr verkauft als Laura Müller weil Laura Müller kennt man nur durch Michael Wendler aber Michelle kennt man schon seit den 90er Jahren und es sind sogar Kunden in den Kiosk gekommen und haben am Tag mehrere Ausgaben gekauft von Michelle.


Satzzeichen wären prima.


----------



## jens4975 (25 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Das wage ich schwer zu bezweifeln. Vielleicht kann ja @Glamour Girl dir das mal erklären, wenn sie viel Zeit hat...


Ich habe ungefähr 400 Playboy Ausgaben zuhause, da suche ich gerne mal die, aus meiner Sicht, A-Promis raus, dürfte ungefähr genau so lange dauern wie die Lesezeit von einem durchschnittlichen GG Posting


----------



## swordfish80 (25 Aug. 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Ich habe ungefähr 400 Playboy Ausgaben zuhause, da suche ich gerne mal die, aus meiner Sicht, A-Promis raus, dürfte ungefähr genau so lange dauern wie die Lesezeit von einem durchschnittlichen GG Posting




Respekt mein Lieber. Halte sie in Ehren


----------



## jens4975 (25 Aug. 2022)

swordfish80 schrieb:


> Respekt mein Lieber. Halte sie in Ehren


Altersvorsorge


----------



## JackEJ (25 Aug. 2022)

michael1972 schrieb:


> Lieber Jack das was angeblich die Bild-Zeitung geschrieben hat ist nicht ganz richtig die Ausgaben von Laura Müller sind in ganz NRW laut eines kioskbesitzers den ich schon viele Jahre kenne zurückgegangen vielleicht wurde die ein oder andere von Laura Müller verkauftdas mag sein aber die anderen Ausgaben sind alle zurückgegangen und im Gegensatz zu Michelle die ihre fast kompletten Ausgaben verkauft hat hat somit mehr verkauft als Laura Müller weil Laura Müller kennt man nur durch Michael Wendler aber Michelle kennt man schon seit den 90er Jahren und es sind sogar Kunden in den Kiosk gekommen und haben am Tag mehrere Ausgaben gekauft von Michelle.



🤦‍♂️ Das sind ja fast so sichere Erkenntnisse wie früher immer die Tipps von der Dönerbude nebenan. Mal ganz ehrlich: Glaubst du den Mist wirklich, den du da so erzählst? Mal abgesehen davon, dass du als einziger mehrere Ausgaben kaufst... 
Verkaufszahlen etablierter Medien werden in Deutschland dokumentiert. Von der unabhängigen IVW. Und selbst wenn das nicht der Fall wäre: Was hätte der PB-Chefredakteur davon, wenn er falsche Aussagen in Umlauf bringen würde (und sogar noch ein Digital-Special auflegen würde mit einer Frau, die ja deiner Meinung nach keiner sehen will)?


----------



## youngmario (25 Aug. 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Ich habe ungefähr 400 Playboy Ausgaben zuhause, da suche ich gerne mal die, aus meiner Sicht, A-Promis raus, dürfte ungefähr genau so lange dauern wie die Lesezeit von einem durchschnittlichen GG Posting



Das ist wirklich mal eine Anzahl - ich hatte so um die 200, leider wurden die meisten ohne meine Zustimmung entsorgt ... 

Fernsehtipp für heute Abend: RTL, 22:35 "Mythos Playboy - Verrucht Verehrt Vorbei" https://www.rtl.de/sendungen/mythos-playboy-verrucht-verehrt-vorbei-10512363.html


----------



## Jimmi (25 Aug. 2022)

Irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zu Valea? Wüsste wirklich gerne ob und wenn ja, in welcher Ausgabe sie Coverstar sein wird


----------



## Darth Tittious (25 Aug. 2022)

Jimmi schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zu Valea? Wüsste wirklich gerne ob und wenn ja, in welcher Ausgabe sie Coverstar sein wird


Zu ob, die Wahrscheinlichkeit halte ich für sehr groß. Zu wann, könnte meines Erachtens schon in der nächsten Ausgabe soweit sein. Hat jemand auf dem Schirm wann die erscheint? Ich hab das nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Jimmi (26 Aug. 2022)

Oh man, ich kann es kaim nich erwarten Valea zu sehen  Die nächste Ausgabe müsste eigentlich am 06. oder 07.09 rauskommen.


----------



## Austin (26 Aug. 2022)

Die nächste PB Ausgabe erscheint lt. Kalender am 08. September.


----------



## swordfish80 (26 Aug. 2022)

Ich erinnere mich an Ihre Q&A's vom letzten Jahr auf Instagram. Da hat Sie es immer kategorisch abgelehnt


----------



## Jimmi (26 Aug. 2022)

swordfish80 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an Ihre Q&A's vom letzten Jahr auf Instagram. Da hat Sie es immer kategorisch abgelehnt


Sie wäre nicht die erste, die es immer wieder offiziell kategorisch ablehnt und es am Ende doch macht! Finde das auch irgendwie nochmal wesentlich geiler, wenn diejenige dann im Playboy zu sehen, wenn sie es vorher immer abgelehnt hat 😉


----------



## JackEJ (26 Aug. 2022)

Jimmi schrieb:


> Sie wäre nicht die erste, die es immer wieder offiziell kategorisch ablehnt und es am Ende doch macht! Finde das auch irgendwie nochmal wesentlich geiler diejenige denn im Playboy zu sehen, wenn sie es vorher immer abgelehnt hat 😉



Es ist immer Wesen des Playboy gewesen, Frauen zu zeigen, die man sonst nicht nackt sieht. Sowohl auf dem Cover als auch als Playmate. Und dieses Gefühl, dass eine Frau ihre Grenzen überschreiten musste, um sich auszuziehen, löst auf jeden Fall bei mir als Zuschauer dann noch etwas mehr Kribbeln aus. Und Respekt dafür, dass sie sich traut. Deswegen sind dann am Ende auch weniger freizügige Shootings für mich sehr sexy, wenn zu spüren ist, dass die Frauen stolz auf sich sind, auf ihren Körper, ihren Mut, ihre Überwindung, und sich wohl fühlen mit etwas, das sie so noch nie gemacht haben, nämlich ihre eigene Weiblichkeit zu präsentieren und damit auch erotisch zu reizen.
Um Frauen zu sehen, die mit zwei, drei Klicks auch woanders in ähnlichen Posen zu sehen sind, braucht niemand den Playboy.


----------



## Jimmi (26 Aug. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Es ist immer Wesen des Playboy gewesen, Frauen zu zeigen, die man sonst nicht nackt sieht. Sowohl auf dem Cover als auch als Playmate. Und dieses Gefühl, dass eine Frau ihre Grenzen überschreiten musste, um sich auszuziehen, löst auf jeden Fall bei mir als Zuschauer dann noch etwas mehr Kribbeln aus. Und Respekt dafür, dass sie sich traut. Deswegen sind dann am Ende auch weniger freizügige Shootings für mich sehr sexy, wenn zu spüren ist, dass die Frauen stolz auf sich sind, auf ihren Körper, ihren Mut, ihre Überwindung, und sich wohl fühlen mit etwas, das sie so noch nie gemacht haben, nämlich ihre eigene Weiblichkeit zu präsentieren und damit auch erotisch zu reizen.
> Um Frauen zu sehen, die mit zwei, drei Klicks auch woanders in ähnlichen Posen zu sehen sind, braucht niemand den Playboy.


Du hast auf jeden Fall recht, dass das interessanteste am Playboy ist, Frauen zu sehen, die man sonst nicht nackt sehen würde. Hinzu kommt für mich noch der gewisse Bekanntheitsfaktor. Die Chance, dass sich sogenannte "A-Promifrauen" für den PB ausziehen war schon immer sehr gering aber B-, C- und D-Promis reichen ja auch schon. Valea wäre definitiv nochmal ein richtiger Knaller, ich freue mich so sehr auf ihre Ausgabe wie lange nicht mehr


----------



## Darth Tittious (26 Aug. 2022)

Jimmi schrieb:


> Du hast auf jeden Fall recht, dass das interessanteste am Playboy ist, Frauen zu sehen, die man sonst nicht nackt sehen würde. Hinzu kommt für mich noch der gewisse Bekanntheitsfaktor. Die Chance, dass sich sogenannte "A-Promifrauen" für den PB ausziehen war schon immer sehr gering aber B-, C- und D-Promis reichen ja auch schon. Valea wäre definitiv nochmal ein richtiger Knaller, ich freue mich so sehr auf ihre Ausgabe wie lange nicht mehr


Dann hoffen wir mal, dass es auch wirklich so kommt...


----------



## dante_23 (27 Aug. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Und dieses Gefühl, dass eine Frau ihre Grenzen überschreiten musste, um sich auszuziehen, löst auf jeden Fall bei mir als Zuschauer dann noch etwas mehr Kribbeln aus. Und Respekt dafür, dass sie sich traut. Deswegen sind dann am Ende auch weniger freizügige Shootings für mich sehr sexy, wenn zu spüren ist, dass die Frauen stolz auf sich sind, auf ihren Körper, ihren Mut, ihre Überwindung, und sich wohl fühlen mit etwas, das sie so noch nie gemacht haben, nämlich ihre eigene Weiblichkeit zu präsentieren und damit auch erotisch zu reizen.


das von dir genannte "kribbeln" kann ich gut nachempfinden.
grad im hinblick auf frauen, die zuvor vll viele jahre solch ein shooting kategorisch abgelehnt haben - aus welchen gründen auch immer: 
- weil es nie für einen in Frage kommen würde (da denke ich an frauen, wie barbara schöneberger, verona pooth, oder eine mareile höppner)
- aus angst/ sorge vor der reaktion der familie (zB eine annemarie carpendale, oder angelina kirsch)
- scham
- oder einfach, weil es undenkbar wäre, sich nackt zu zeigen, stichwort: was soll die gesellschaft davon halten (gibt sicherlich noch viele weitere gründe)

und dann sieht man eines tages diese frau im playboy, und es reizt einen, keine frage.

konkret zu valea:
warum sie einen auftritt im playboy bislang abgelehnt hat, weiß ich nicht, bin ich zu weit weg. sie ist jedoch wunderschön, und ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt auf die bilder, auch, und so ehrlich bin ich, gefiel sie mir mit paar KG mehr auf den rippen, deutlich besser.


----------



## JackEJ (27 Aug. 2022)

Ja, geht aber auch um Frauen, die nie abgelehnt haben, sondern einfach das erste Mal nackt sind. Egal wer. Das erfordert immer besonderen Mut, den es anzuerkennen gilt. Als Promi hat eine Frau danach keine oder nur noch wenig "Geheimnisse" für die ganze Welt, und selbst als Playmate weiß eine Frau danach, dass ihre Freunde, Kollegen und auch alle neuen Bekanntschaften danach einfach wissen, wie sie unten drunter aussieht. Wer keine extreme exhibitionistische Ader hat, braucht neben einem guten Körper vor allem Überwindung und Selbstbewusstsein. Alle drei Komponenten machen eine Frau und ein Shooting dann eben besonders sexy!


----------



## youngmario (27 Aug. 2022)

Wobei ich generell bemerke, das Frauen einen extrem unterschiedlichen Bezug zum Magazin "Playboy" haben. Eine Ex fand es sehr gut und wir haben es regelmässig gemeinsam gelesen, meine jetzige Partnerin findet es letztklassig und würde es nie auch nur in die Hand nehmen wollen - nur um jetzt zwei Extrembeispiele zu bringen. Aber auch bei den Promis kommt es mir vor, dass es Frauen gibt, die das Magazin cool finden (egal ob sie sich jetzt dafür ausziehen wollen oder nicht), und andere wiederrum, die es nicht mögen. Gleichermaßen gibt es laut der Doku vom Donnerstag doch recht viele Frauen, die dort in der Redaktion arbeiten.


----------



## dante_23 (27 Aug. 2022)

youngmario schrieb:


> Wobei ich generell bemerke, das Frauen einen extrem unterschiedlichen Bezug zum Magazin "Playboy" haben. Eine Ex fand es sehr gut und wir haben es regelmässig gemeinsam gelesen, meine jetzige Partnerin findet es letztklassig und würde es nie auch nur in die Hand nehmen wollen - nur um jetzt zwei Extrembeispiele zu bringen. Aber auch bei den Promis kommt es mir vor, dass es Frauen gibt, die das Magazin cool finden (egal ob sie sich jetzt dafür ausziehen wollen oder nicht), und andere wiederrum, die es nicht mögen. Gleichermaßen gibt es laut der Doku vom Donnerstag doch recht viele Frauen, die dort in der Redaktion arbeiten.


was genau stört deine jetzige freundin daran?
ist es evtl. der fakt, dass du dir andere frauen, nackt, ansiehst, oder eher allg. natur, dass sie es nicht verstehen kann, wie man sich als frau so fotografieren lassen kann?

ich hatte es bereits an anderer stelle erwähnt: die einstellung deiner ex find´ ich super! sich auch für die hobbys des partners interessieren. hattest du es ihr von anfang an erzählst, dass du dir den playboy holst, oder hast du erstmal abgewartet, wie sie reagieren würde etc.?


----------



## youngmario (27 Aug. 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> was genau stört deine jetzige freundin daran?
> ist es evtl. der fakt, dass du dir andere frauen, nackt, ansiehst, oder eher allg. natur, dass sie es nicht verstehen kann, wie man sich als frau so fotografieren lassen kann?
> 
> ich hatte es bereits an anderer stelle erwähnt: die einstellung deiner ex find´ ich super! sich auch für die hobbys des partners interessieren



Bei ihr ist es wohl beides, kommt aus einer sehr konservativen (richtig klischeehaft: katholischen Bauernfamilie), aber gerade die Marke "Playboy" ist für sie absolut negativ besetzt, da reicht schon, wenn irgendwo im Fernsehen eine Referenz dazu kommt. In den Jahren habe ich halt auch mit verschiedenen Frauen darüber gesprochen - und wirklich sehr unterschiedliche Antworten bekommen. Von "bin neugiert, würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen" bis "das geht gar nicht, wie kannst du nur" war wirklich alles dabei ...

Für mich ist es einfach sexy, wenn eine Frau den Playboy liest - keine Ahnung warum, sollte mal meinen Psychologen fragen ;-)


----------



## dante_23 (27 Aug. 2022)

youngmario schrieb:


> Bei ihr ist es wohl beides, kommt aus einer sehr konservativen (richtig klischeehaft: katholischen Bauernfamilie), aber gerade die Marke "Playboy" ist für sie absolut negativ besetzt, da reicht schon, wenn irgendwo im Fernsehen eine Referenz dazu kommt. In den Jahren habe ich halt auch mit verschiedenen Frauen darüber gesprochen - und wirklich sehr unterschiedliche Antworten bekommen. Von "bin neugiert, würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen" bis "das geht gar nicht, wie kannst du nur" war wirklich alles dabei ...
> 
> Für mich ist es einfach sexy, wenn eine Frau den Playboy liest - keine Ahnung warum, sollte mal meinen Psychologen fragen ;-)


also hat es auch deine ex nicht gestört, wenn du dir die frauen im playboy angeschaut hast? hat sie sich die bilder auch angeschaut, und zB gesagt "ach, die hat aber eine gute figur" etc. - sprich, hat sie die bilder ganz objektiv/ fair beurteilt, ohne vorurteile zu haben?


----------



## youngmario (27 Aug. 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> also hat es auch deine ex nicht gestört, wenn du dir die frauen im playboy angeschaut hast? hat sie sich die bilder auch angeschaut, und zB gesagt "ach, die hat aber eine gute figur" etc. - sprich, hat sie die bilder ganz objektiv/ fair beurteilt, ohne vorurteile zu haben?



Nein, überhaupt nicht. Wir haben uns den Playboy sogar manchmal gemeinsam angesehen - klar, auch weil sie wusste, das mir das gefällt, aber es hat at sie auch interessiert. Über die Bilder haben wir natürlich gesprochen, vor allem, wenn eine Pose oder Bildkomposition ihr gefallen hat.


----------



## dante_23 (27 Aug. 2022)

klingt echt schön  
gibt es aber echt sehr selten, leider........


----------



## youngmario (27 Aug. 2022)

ja, es ist echt schade - das sind so dinge, an die ich mich wirklich gerne erinnere. aber ich frage mich wirklich, warum der Playboy bei Frauen so polarisiert, nicht nur bei Celebs, sondern bei allen Frauen. Dann sieht man in der Redaktion wieder einen sehr hohen Frauenanteil und es wird behauptet, das der Leserinnenanteil bei 20% liegt (schön wäre es)


----------



## JackEJ (27 Aug. 2022)

Ich kann das ähnlich bestätigen. Ich kenne einige Frauen, die interessiert reinschauen, wenn ein Playboy bereit liegt und es auch ganz geil finden, herauszufinden welche Frauen/Posen Männer besonders gut finden. Und dann gibt's andere, die Nacktfotos grundsätzlich für Teufelszeug halten. Und einige Schattierungen dazwischen. Und natürlich diejenigen, die selbst gerne im Playboy wären (und einige die sagen, dass sie es machen würden, wenn sie einen so guten Körper hätten).
Diejenigen die selbst gerne im Playboy wären, müsste der Playboy viel besser nutzen. Ich weiß von ein paar, die sich beworben haben, aber nie eine Antwort bekamen. Und andere, die man fragen könnte und sie würden sofort ja sagen. Ohne Geld zu verlangen, einfach nur, weil Playboy den Ruf hat, dass da nur wirklich schöne Frauen gezeigt werden. Und manche halt auch, weil es vielleicht Karrierekicker sein könnte.


----------



## youngmario (28 Aug. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Ich kann das ähnlich bestätigen. Ich kenne einige Frauen, die interessiert reinschauen, wenn ein Playboy bereit liegt und es auch ganz geil finden, herauszufinden welche Frauen/Posen Männer besonders gut finden. Und dann gibt's andere, die Nacktfotos grundsätzlich für Teufelszeug halten. Und einige Schattierungen dazwischen. Und natürlich diejenigen, die selbst gerne im Playboy wären (und einige die sagen, dass sie es machen würden, wenn sie einen so guten Körper hätten).
> Diejenigen die selbst gerne im Playboy wären, müsste der Playboy viel besser nutzen. Ich weiß von ein paar, die sich beworben haben, aber nie eine Antwort bekamen. Und andere, die man fragen könnte und sie würden sofort ja sagen. Ohne Geld zu verlangen, einfach nur, weil Playboy den Ruf hat, dass da nur wirklich schöne Frauen gezeigt werden. Und manche halt auch, weil es vielleicht Karrierekicker sein könnte.



Das ist schon krass - ich denke, dass hier der Playboy ganz allgemein an der Reputation bei den Frauen arbeiten müsste, ganz egal, ob es nun darum geht, abgelichtet zu werden oder nur als Leserinnen. Klar, der Playboy ist und bleibt ein Männermagazin, aber gerade damit könnte er sich vom Schmuddelimage wie es in Penthouse, Dynamit und so weiter haben, besser abgrenzen.


----------



## JackEJ (28 Aug. 2022)

youngmario schrieb:


> Das ist schon krass - ich denke, dass hier der Playboy ganz allgemein an der Reputation bei den Frauen arbeiten müsste, ganz egal, ob es nun darum geht, abgelichtet zu werden oder nur als Leserinnen. Klar, der Playboy ist und bleibt ein Männermagazin, aber gerade damit könnte er sich vom Schmuddelimage wie es in Penthouse, Dynamit und so weiter haben, besser abgrenzen.



Nein, das glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Die Frauen, die grundsätzlich offen für Aktfotos usw. sind, die finden Playboy auch gut bzw. zumindest nicht schlimm. Die anderen erreicht man eh nicht. So wie jetzt Vielfalt abzubilden - also mit einem lesbischen Coverstar, oder vorher mit einer Paralympics-Athletin, einer Transfrau, ab und zu einer Ü50-Frau etc. - ist gut, solange der Playboy-Charakter in den Shootings erhalten bleibt. Bei den Genannten war das der Fall, schon z.B. bei Hayley Hasselhoff nicht - da wurde der klassische Akt schon gar nicht mehr gezeigt, sondern mit Tüchern, Händen etc. alles verdeckt, nur um die Wahrheit zu verdecken. Ein Plus-Size-Model (um nicht zu sagen: eine dicke Frau) oder eine Bein-Amputierte oder was auch immer an Randgruppe abzubilden, ist dann gut, wenn man es genauso macht wie bei "normalen" Models auch. Gleiches Recht in alle Richtungen.
Schmuddelimage sehe ich eigentlich beim Playboy gar nicht. Sich zu verbiegen, um allen zu gefallen, ist in keiner Branche gut!


----------



## youngmario (28 Aug. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Nein, das glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Die Frauen, die grundsätzlich offen für Aktfotos usw. sind, die finden Playboy auch gut bzw. zumindest nicht schlimm. Die anderen erreicht man eh nicht. So wie jetzt Vielfalt abzubilden - also mit einem lesbischen Coverstar, oder vorher mit einer Paralympics-Athletin, einer Transfrau, ab und zu einer Ü50-Frau etc. - ist gut, solange der Playboy-Charakter in den Shootings erhalten bleibt. Bei den Genannten war das der Fall, schon z.B. bei Hayley Hasselhoff nicht - da wurde der klassische Akt schon gar nicht mehr gezeigt, sondern mit Tüchern, Händen etc. alles verdeckt, nur um die Wahrheit zu verdecken. Ein Plus-Size-Model (um nicht zu sagen: eine dicke Frau) oder eine Bein-Amputierte oder was auch immer an Randgruppe abzubilden, ist dann gut, wenn man es genauso macht wie bei "normalen" Models auch. Gleiches Recht in alle Richtungen.
> Schmuddelimage sehe ich eigentlich beim Playboy gar nicht. Sich zu verbiegen, um allen zu gefallen, ist in keiner Branche gut!



Da bin ich voll und ganz bei dir und ich glaube, du hast mich nur falsch verstanden - oder ich mich nicht gut ausgedrückt. Playboy ist und bleibt Playboy, das ist eine Frage des Lifestyles und diese gezwungene Political Correctnes hat damit nichts zu tun. Klar geht es beim Playboy um eine gewisse eleganz, sexyness, erotik, wie immer du es nennen willst, und die Hayley hat das nicht wirklich geboten. Aber es muss nicht immer nur eine 18-Jährige sein, ich finde beispielsweise dass eine Carmen Electra oder Jenny McCarthy auch mit ein paar mehr Jahren auf dem Buckel immer noch eine wahnsinns erotische Austrahlung haben. Und gerade hier muss der Playboy ansetzen. Meine Idee wäre es, dass der Playboy wieder den Livestyle und die Erotik aufleben lässt, ohne jetzt gleich alle LBGT++ Randgruppen bedienen zu müssen ... es geht um das geniesen des Lebens inklusive dem Prickeln zwischen Mann und Frau ...


----------



## Jimmi (30 Aug. 2022)

Es gibt wohl immer noch keine handfesten Beweise für Valea als Coverstar nehme ich an? 😕


----------



## Darth Tittious (30 Aug. 2022)

Jimmi schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl immer noch keine handfesten Beweise für Valea als Coverstar nehme ich an? 😕


Nächste Woche Dienstag wissen wir es definitiv, vielleicht schon am Montag, mit ganz viel Glück kurz vorm oder am Wochenende...


----------



## HBeene (31 Aug. 2022)

Oktober-Liste:
2021 Natalia Avelon (Schauspielerin)
2020 Elena Krawzow (Sportlerin)
2019 Tanja Lanäus (Schauspielerin)
2018 Isabel Vollmer (Schauspielerin)
2017 Sarah Knappik (Schauspielerin?)
2016 Cosima Viola (Schauspielerin)
2015 Alte Bilder 25 Jahre Einheit
2014 Christine Theiss (Sportlerin)

Ahh Frau Theiss...das war noch was damals!


----------



## Dej (2 Sep. 2022)

Ich hoffe Valea Scalabrino stimm! Weiß man schon etwas mehr?


----------



## Doro01 (2 Sep. 2022)

Falls sie im Heft ist würde ich das sehr begrüßen -Valea Scalabrino


----------



## Jimmi (2 Sep. 2022)

Gibt es bisher noch keine offizielle Bestätigung?


----------



## Harrison70 (2 Sep. 2022)

Ich glaube erst daran, dass Valea Scalabrino im Playboy ist, wenn ich das erste Foto oder das Cover gesehen hab.


----------



## hannibalchen88 (3 Sep. 2022)

Laut dem anderen Forum ist es *Katharina Gerhardt. *Wieder so ne 40+ Schauspielerin, die im TV mal ein paar Nebenrollen hatte. Und wohl mit Plastik im Gesicht.


----------



## jamesb (3 Sep. 2022)

hannibalchen88 schrieb:


> Laut dem anderen Forum ist es *Katharina Gerhardt. *Wieder so ne 40+ Schauspielerin, die im TV mal ein paar Nebenrollen hatte. Und wohl mit Plastik im


Also wird das wohl nichts mit Valea im Playboy


----------



## JackEJ (3 Sep. 2022)

Auch gerade gelesen. Sieht mir zwar auch etwas nach operierten Nasen- und Wangenpartien aus. Aber schon auf den meisten Bildern, die ich gesehen habe, noch sehr attraktiv. Und wenn die Oberweite noch original ist, möchte ich UNBEDINGT Nacktbilder von ihr sehen. Figur wirkt für 44 mega. Und angesichts des überschaubaren Bekanntheitsgrads müsste sie eigentlich auch alles zeigen.

Valea bleibt immer noch wahrscheinlich. Die Info war ja nur, dass es seit letzten Monat eine Connection gibt. Da ist die Ausgabe, die im Oktober erscheint, ganz sicher auch noch eine Option, evtl. sogar bis Januar denkbar.

Ergänzung: Cover gesehen. Katharina Gerhardt hat eine Mega-Figur mit einem echten Traumbusen. Trägt nur einen transparenten Slip auf dem Cover, da hoffen wir doch mal, dass da auch noch mehr - d.h. dann alles - zu sehen sein wird. Dann würd's mir auf jeden Fall sehr gefallen!


----------



## michael1972 (3 Sep. 2022)

Schade ich habe mich schon darauf gefreut auf Valea


----------



## Dej (3 Sep. 2022)

Falls es Katharina Gerhardt wirklich wird würde ich mich sehr freuen ! Schaut sehr toll aus.


----------



## hannibalchen88 (3 Sep. 2022)

Cover im anderen Forum gesehen. Es ist die Gerhardt.


----------



## swordfish80 (3 Sep. 2022)

Mir geffällt das Gesicht von Ihr garnicht.


----------



## Nik1979 (3 Sep. 2022)

Um Himmels Willen. Da ist ja nix echt an der. Und wie kommt man auf eine die vor 8 Jahren das letzte Mal kurz hinten durchs Bild gelaufen ist? Also noch uninteressanter geht ja nun nicht mehr.


----------



## bluemchenlecker (3 Sep. 2022)

Man muss halt nehmen, was man kriegen kann. Und mehr sitzt beim Playboy anscheinend nicht mehr drin. Erst einmal die Bilder abwarten.


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2022)

Ah yes, die sehr bekannte.....Wer-Zum-Henker-Ist-Das? Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man Influencer oder Frauen aus RTL-Sendungen in den Playboy holt, die ja noch nennenswerterweise einen Bekanntheitsgrad und auch kleine Fanbase haben, aber..... what?


----------



## jens4975 (3 Sep. 2022)

Wenn Vater und Ex-Mann bekannter sind…

Na ja egal, in meinem Regal ist noch genügend Platz


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Sep. 2022)

hannibalchen88 schrieb:


> Katharina Gerhardt


Kenn ich nicht. Wikipedia auch nicht. Kann also nicht sehr prominent sein 😁


----------



## Cherubini (4 Sep. 2022)

Spielt angeblich bald in einer Nebenrolle bei GZSZ mit.


----------



## dante_23 (4 Sep. 2022)

kenne sie gar nicht....


----------



## BVB85 (4 Sep. 2022)

Also nochmal zu Valea. 
Finde es auch schade, dass sie nicht im Oktoberplayboy ist (der jetzt erscheint).
Aber es gibt wohl doch Hinweise, dass ein Shooting mit ihr statt gefunden hat. Ende Juli bzw. Anfang August auf Mallora.


----------



## Jimmi (4 Sep. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Also nochmal zu Valea.
> Finde es auch schade, dass sie nicht im Oktoberplayboy ist (der jetzt erscheint).
> Aber es gibt wohl doch Hinweise, dass ein Shooting mit ihr statt gefunden hat. Ende Juli bzw. Anfang August auf Mallora.


Woher weißt du das? Habs auch gelesen bei sztar. Was ist deine Quelle?


----------



## Big*Ben (4 Sep. 2022)

Ü40+ ist doch klasse, dann bin ich für Lufen, Hanser, Blumhagen, Bieling, Planken, Meinhardt, Carpendale und alle die, die mir genau in diesem Moment dummerweise nicht einfallen 😁

Wie konnte ich nur Fatma vergessen, aber jetzt !


----------



## Darth Tittious (4 Sep. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Also nochmal zu Valea.
> Finde es auch schade, dass sie nicht im Oktoberplayboy ist (der jetzt erscheint).
> Aber es gibt wohl doch Hinweise, dass ein Shooting mit ihr statt gefunden hat. Ende Juli bzw. Anfang August auf Mallora.


Ich denke auch es wird noch passieren! Der Hype kam nur zu früh...


----------



## BVB85 (4 Sep. 2022)

Jimmi schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? Habs auch gelesen bei sztar. Was ist deine Quelle?


Ja das war auch meine Quelle. Macht durchaus auch alles Sinn. Sie folgt seit Anfang August drei bestimmten Personen mit PB-Bezug. Und Ende Juli war sie auch mit dem Flieger unterwegs (Insta-Story) und machte angeblich eine "kleine Auszeit". Sind schon Hinweise, wenn auch eben nicht mehr als das.


----------



## Jimmi (5 Sep. 2022)

Hat sonst niemand zusätzliche Infos/Hinweise zu Valea? Eine Bestätigung, dass sie 100% drin sein wird, wäre schon geil


----------



## JackEJ (5 Sep. 2022)

100% wirst du nie kriegen. Die sind ja immer zu Verschwiegenheit verpflichtet. Aber die Indizien sind halt SEHR klar.
Und wenn wir nicht nur Katharina Gerhardts tolle Oberweite präsentiert bekommen, sondern auch unten alles, dann ist die Wartezeit auf die nächste schöne Frau sehr angenehm verkürzt 😉 Ich würde bei Katharina von La Pepa als Fotograf ausgehen, da wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit von guten Bildern mit Vollakt und FF dann auch recht hoch.


----------



## Dej (5 Sep. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> 100% wirst du nie kriegen. Die sind ja immer zu Verschwiegenheit verpflichtet. Aber die Indizien sind halt SEHR klar.
> Und wenn wir nicht nur Katharina Gerhardts tolle Oberweite präsentiert bekommen, sondern auch unten alles, dann ist die Wartezeit auf die nächste schöne Frau sehr angenehm verkürzt 😉 Ich würde bei Katharina von La Pepa als Fotograf ausgehen, da wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit von guten Bildern mit Vollakt und FF dann auch recht hoch.


Natürlich wäre Valea eine gute Wahl! Wie viele andere auch... 

Aber ich denke auch wir sollten uns auf Katharina Gerhardt freuen. Sie wird überraschen hab nur so ein Gefühl! Ihr Cover ist sehr vielversprechend


----------



## Jimmi (6 Sep. 2022)

swordfish80 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an Ihre Q&A's vom letzten Jahr auf Instagram. Da hat Sie es immer kategorisch abgelehnt


Hat zufällig irgendwer einen Screenshot von den betreffenden Q&As gemacht damals?


----------



## BVB85 (6 Sep. 2022)

Jimmi schrieb:


> Hat zufällig irgendwer einen Screenshot von den betreffenden Q&As gemacht damals?


Ich leider nicht. Aber das hatte sie mehrfach bei Q&A's schon rigoros verneint, dass sie ein Shooting machen würde. 
Aber Menschen können ja ihre Meinung ändern. Was ich in Valeas Fall sehr hoffe. Vielleicht wars am Ende auch das Geld 🤑


----------



## Austin (6 Sep. 2022)

Wiesn Playmate ist übrigens Franziska Distler aka Francesca Fiore.
Auf dem 1. Playboy Bild sieht sie recht hübsch aus im Gegensatz zu ihren gefakten IG Bildern,zudem stören mich ihre Fake Hupen gewaltig.


----------



## Ratimo321 (7 Sep. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Also nochmal zu Valea.
> Finde es auch schade, dass sie nicht im Oktoberplayboy ist (der jetzt erscheint).
> Aber es gibt wohl doch Hinweise, dass ein Shooting mit ihr statt gefunden hat. Ende Juli bzw. Anfang August auf Mallora.


Wollen wir es hoffen. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## StephanHSV (7 Sep. 2022)

Die Bilder von Katharina Gerhardt gefallen mir aber durchaus - komplett nackt, FullFrontal, so soll ein Playboy-Shooting doch sein.


----------



## Dej (7 Sep. 2022)

Ich hatte es im Gefühl! Eine klasse Ausgabe. Ganz nackt, FF und wunderschöne natürliche Brüste was man mehr. Sie mag zwar nicht jedermanns Geschmack sein aber mich beeindruckt sie gewaltig!


----------



## Tim2000 (7 Sep. 2022)

Schöne Bilder in dieser Ausgabe!


----------



## enripa (7 Sep. 2022)

Finde Tommys Ex im Prinzip sehr ansehlich: Toller, natürlicher Körper, klassisches, auf die Frau fokussiertes Shooting ohne Schnick-Schnack und zeigefreudiger als manches Playmate in letzer Zeit. Wenn das eine "richtige" Prominente, gleich welchen Buchstabens, wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich völlig aus dem Häuschen sein, so habe ich wohlwollend den Daumen und hoffe auf ein paar gute Heckansichten in den folgenden Galerien.


----------



## BVB85 (7 Sep. 2022)

Bzgl. Valea Scalabrino.
Falls sie wirklich in der nächste Ausgabe sein sollte. 
Weiß jemand was bei Irene Schaur als Fotografin für Bilder zu erwarten wären? Also Vollakt bzw. FF oder eher nur oben rum frei?


----------



## swordfish80 (7 Sep. 2022)

Screenshot-2022-09-07-141106


Image Screenshot-2022-09-07-141106 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Interesaant. interessant


----------



## BVB85 (7 Sep. 2022)

swordfish80 schrieb:


> Screenshot-2022-09-07-141106
> 
> 
> Image Screenshot-2022-09-07-141106 hosted in ImgBB
> ...


Was ist daran interessant? 
Sie hat "unteruns" dazu verlinkt, also wird es mit der Serie zu tun haben. 
Denke nicht, dass es irgendwas mit dem Playboy zu tun hat.


----------



## Jimmi (7 Sep. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Bzgl. Valea Scalabrino.
> Falls sie wirklich in der nächste Ausgabe sein sollte.
> Weiß jemand was bei Irene Schaur als Fotografin für Bilder zu erwarten wären? Also Vollakt bzw. FF oder eher nur oben rum frei?


Sorry wenn es eine dumme frage ist aber was bedeutet FF?😅

Vollakt bei Valea wäre einfach der absolute Wahnsinn!


----------



## faker369 (7 Sep. 2022)

Jimmi schrieb:


> Sorry wenn es eine dumme frage ist aber was bedeutet FF?😅
> 
> Vollakt bei Valea wäre einfach der absolute Wahnsinn!


FF = Full Frontal denke ich mal


----------



## BVB85 (7 Sep. 2022)

Jimmi schrieb:


> Sorry wenn es eine dumme frage ist aber was bedeutet FF?😅
> 
> Vollakt bei Valea wäre einfach der absolute Wahnsinn!


"Full Frontal" bedeutet ganz nackt von vorne.
Wäre mega, wenn sie auch, zumindest etwas ihr Schlitzchen zeigen würde. Sofern es eben überhaupt eine Ausgabe mit ihr gibt.
Daher wollte ich wissen ob jemand weiß was für Fotos von Irene Schaur zu erwarten wären


----------



## JackEJ (7 Sep. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> "Full Frontal" bedeutet ganz nackt von vorne.
> Wäre mega, wenn sie auch, zumindest etwas ihr Schlitzchen zeigen würde. Sofern es eben überhaupt eine Ausgabe mit ihr gibt.
> Daher wollte ich wissen ob jemand weiß was für Fotos von Irene Schaur zu erwarten wären



Irene Schaur ist dafür leider keine so gute Wahl. Eher bekannt für künstlerische Darstellungen, nicht total zugeknöpft, aber selten richtige Frontal Nudes, Full sogar sehr selten. Zuletzt war Janine Flock von ihr. Miriam Gössner und Sophia Thomalla fallen mir als ganz gute Shootings mit ihr ein. Annette Dytrt, Jenny Elvers, Christina Geiger, Angelina Heger, Sara Kulka, Cathy Zimmermann sind auf Anhieb auch Promi-Shootings von ihr.


----------



## BVB85 (7 Sep. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Irene Schaur ist dafür leider keine so gute Wahl. Eher bekannt für künstlerische Darstellungen, nicht total zugeknöpft, aber selten richtige Frontal Nudes, Full sogar sehr selten. Zuletzt war Janine Flock von ihr. Miriam Gössner und Sophia Thomalla fallen mir als ganz gute Shootings mit ihr ein. Annette Dytrt, Jenny Elvers, Christina Geiger, Angelina Heger, Sara Kulka, Cathy Zimmermann sind auf Anhieb auch Promi-Shootings von ihr.


Das war auch was ich von ihr gefunden habe. Alles sehr künstlerisch und teilweise mehr verdeckt als gezeigt wurde. Das lässt bei Valea auf wenig sichtbares hoffen


----------



## JackEJ (7 Sep. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Das war auch was ich von ihr gefunden habe. Alles sehr künstlerisch und teilweise mehr verdeckt als gezeigt wurde. Das lässt bei Valea auf wenig sichtbares hoffen



Ja, aber auch selten komplette Katastrophen. Gute Nudes sind es eigentlich fast immer, nur halt überwiegend ohne Intimbereich. Hat aber bei den Coverstars am Ende natürlich auch immer etwas damit zu tun, was das Model möchte und nicht möchte.


----------



## BVB85 (7 Sep. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch selten komplette Katastrophen. Gute Nudes sind es eigentlich fast immer, nur halt überwiegend ohne Intimbereich. Hat aber bei den Coverstars am Ende natürlich auch immer etwas damit zu tun, was das Model möchte und nicht möchte.


Das stimmt auch wieder. 
Dann können wir erstens nur hoffen, das Valea wirklich in der nächsten Ausgabe ist. Hinweise sind ja zumindest da.
Und zweitens, dass Valea Lust hatte auch ihren Schlitz ein bisschen zu zeigen


----------



## swordfish80 (8 Sep. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Was ist daran interessant?
> Sie hat "unteruns" dazu verlinkt, also wird es mit der Serie zu tun haben.
> Denke nicht, dass es irgendwas mit dem Playboy zu tun hat.




Es ist doch logisch das Sie den Playboy nicht verlinkt. 
Für mich sieht es nach einem RTL-Interview aus. Es gab schon öfters Interviews von Soap-Darstellerinnen die am Set von RTL zum Thema Playboy interviewt worden sind. Ausserdem habe ich nur erwähnt das ich es interessant finde. Also nagel mich nicht auf meine Aussage fest bitte.


----------



## BVB85 (8 Sep. 2022)

swordfish80 schrieb:


> Es ist doch logisch das Sie den Playboy nicht verlinkt.
> Für mich sieht es nach einem RTL-Interview aus. Es gab schon öfters Interviews von Soap-Darstellerinnen die am Set von RTL zum Thema Playboy interviewt worden sind. Ausserdem habe ich nur erwähnt das ich es interessant finde. Also nagel mich nicht auf meine Aussage fest bitte.


Da hast du natürlich Recht, könnte natürlich ein Interview für RTL exklusiv oder so gewesen sein, wo es um ein Playboy Shooting ging 😉. 
Hoffen wir es 😋


----------



## dante_23 (8 Sep. 2022)

ich muss sagen, ich bin doch sehr überrascht von katharina gerhardt, positiv!

sie war mir vollkommen unbekannt, und anhand ihres gesichts merkt man, dass sie bissl zu oft beim beauty-doc war, ja.... aber, sie hat einen traumhaft schönen körper, mit tollen brüsten! und das mit 43 jahren! 🥰

das shooting ist insgesamt sehr clean, dezent - da wirkt nichts überladen, oder "zu viel" --> es wurde sich auf das wesentliche konzentriert, und das gefällt mir sehr gut! gibt keine großen kritikpunkte.

eine sehr gute ausgabe, daumen hoch! 

btw, katharina erinnert mich total an janine pink, oder auch yeliz koc


----------



## Mifune (8 Sep. 2022)

Ich kann mit Katharina Gerhardt leider gar nichts anfangen. Sie hat einen tollen Körper, ja, aber ihrem Gesicht fehlt für mich jede Ausstrahlung. Sie wirkt auf mich leider... kalt ist nicht der richtige Ausdruck. Aber ohne irgendeine Persönlichkeit. Die tätowierten Augenbrauen helfen da auch überhaupt nicht, leider.
Und die Plastikbrüste der Wiesn-Playmate finde ich einfach nur schrecklich.


----------



## BVB85 (8 Sep. 2022)

Mifune schrieb:


> Ich kann mit Katharina Gerhardt leider gar nichts anfangen. Sie hat einen tollen Körper, ja, aber ihrem Gesicht fehlt für mich jede Ausstrahlung. Sie wirkt auf mich leider... kalt ist nicht der richtige Ausdruck. Aber ohne irgendeine Persönlichkeit. Die tätowierten Augenbrauen helfen da auch überhaupt nicht, leider.
> Und die Plastikbrüste der Wiesn-Playmate finde ich einfach nur schrecklich.


Sehe ich ähnlich. 
Katharina hat für ihr Alter einen tollen Körper und auch die Fotos sind gut gemacht, recht offen und auch Vollakt dabei. Aber ihr Gesicht ist absolut nichts für mich und macht den Gesamteindruck der Bilder eher so mittel. 
Auch das Wiesn-Playmate ist aufgrund der Plastik-Möpse nicht so mein Fall. 

Die Hoffnungen ruhen weiterhin auf Valea Scalabrino in, hoffentlich, der November Ausgabe 🙏


----------



## Death Row (8 Sep. 2022)

Über wen ich ehrlicherweise eher überrascht bin ist das Wiesn-Playmate Franziska. Da ist doch ein positiver Unterschied zu ihrem Insta-Filter zu sehen, den sie auf Social Media präsentiert.


----------



## JackEJ (8 Sep. 2022)

Ja, insbesondere das Gesicht von Franziska ist deutlich angenehmer auf den Playboy-Pics. Die Filter und Nachbearbeitung für Instagram muss jemand machen, der sonst diese Silikondolls herstellt 😜
Katharina muss man in zwei Teilen sehen: Das Gesicht ist leider wirklich ziemlich verhunzt, das Lächeln ist leider nicht mehr wirklich sexy. Der Body ist aber gut, und auch wenn das Video erahnen lässt, dass für Oberschenkel etc. ein wenig Photoshop ran musste, ist ihre Figur insgesamt echt gut anzusehen. Die Titten wirken natürlich und nicht retuschiert, die gefallen sehr gut! Dritter Coverstar in Folge mit echten FF-Bildern ist auch klasse. Wenn das hoffentlich Standard wird, kann ich mit dem Rest gut leben!


----------



## BVB85 (8 Sep. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Dritter Coverstar in Folge mit echten FF-Bildern ist auch klasse. Wenn das hoffentlich Standard wird, kann ich mit dem Rest gut leben!


Hoffen wir mal, dass das dann auch auf Valea Scalabrino zutrifft. Sollte sie die nächste sein


----------



## Jimmi (9 Sep. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Irene Schaur ist dafür leider keine so gute Wahl. Eher bekannt für künstlerische Darstellungen, nicht total zugeknöpft, aber selten richtige Frontal Nudes, Full sogar sehr selten. Zuletzt war Janine Flock von ihr. Miriam Gössner und Sophia Thomalla fallen mir als ganz gute Shootings mit ihr ein. Annette Dytrt, Jenny Elvers, Christina Geiger, Angelina Heger, Sara Kulka, Cathy Zimmermann sind auf Anhieb auch Promi-Shootings von ihr.


Hab mir mal gerade ein paar Fotos von Irene bei Insta angesehen. Sie scheint sehr Arsch-fixiert zu sein. Im Zusammenhang mit Valea finde ich das sehr sehr vielversprechend 

Ich hab noch ein paar sehr gute Bilder bei ihrem Insta-Account entdeckt. Kennt zufällig jemand das Model? War sie eventuell auch mal im Playboy?


----------



## BVB85 (10 Sep. 2022)

Weiß wer was Neues bzw gibt's weitere Hinweise zu Valea?


----------



## JackEJ (11 Sep. 2022)

Ein bisschen anstrengend ist das schon mit Valea hier... Ich freue mich ja auch auf sie, aber wie soll es - nachdem klar herausgearbeitet wurde, dass ein Shooting sehr wahrscheinlich ist und im November kommt - jetzt dazu Neuigkeiten geben können? Auf keinen Promi der letzten Monate gab es so klare Hinweise, und vier Wochen vor Erscheinen der nächsten Ausgabe sind weitere Hinweise auch für die nächsten 3 1/2 Wochen sehr unwahrscheinlich. Abgesehen davon, dass diejenigen, die Hinweise suchen, die auch ohne Nachfragen posten würden...


----------



## Austin (11 Sep. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Ein bisschen anstrengend ist das schon mit Valea hier... Ich freue mich ja auch auf sie, aber wie soll es - nachdem klar herausgearbeitet wurde, dass ein Shooting sehr wahrscheinlich ist und im November kommt - jetzt dazu Neuigkeiten geben können? Auf keinen Promi der letzten Monate gab es so klare Hinweise, und vier Wochen vor Erscheinen der nächsten Ausgabe sind weitere Hinweise auch für die nächsten 3 1/2 Wochen sehr unwahrscheinlich. Abgesehen davon, dass diejenigen, die Hinweise suchen, die auch ohne Nachfragen posten würden...


Genau meine Meinung.
Ich bekomme ständig Hinweise bezgl neuem Posting im PB Thread und dann gehts mal wieder um irgendwelche Anfragen von Valea Fanboys.
Es ist anstrengend und nervt.
Kommt erst Anfang/Mitte Oktober bitte wieder mit solchen nervenden Fragen a la "Gibts was Neues zu Valea etc bla bla".Dann gibts zu 100% gesicherte Infos zur kommenden Ausgabe.


----------



## megafabian03 (12 Sep. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Ü40+ ist doch klasse, dann bin ich für Lufen, Hanser, Blumhagen, Bieling, Planken, Meinhardt, Carpendale und alle die, die mir genau in diesem Moment dummerweise nicht einfallen 😁
> 
> Wie konnte ich nur Fatma vergessen, aber jetzt !


Annica Hansen im Playboy und ich brauche 3 Wochen Urlaub!


----------



## feetie (12 Sep. 2022)

megafabian03 schrieb:


> Annica Hansen im Playboy und ich brauche 3 Wochen Urlaub!


Annica war doch sogar als Playmate im Heft


----------



## BVB85 (12 Sep. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Annica war doch sogar als Playmate im Heft


Das stimmt, vor vielen Jahren und war schon ziemlich heiß.


----------



## megafabian03 (14 Sep. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Annica war doch sogar als Playmate im Heft


Ich weiß aber mittlerweile sieht sie ja ganz anders aus, finde ich viel spannender


----------



## BVB85 (20 Sep. 2022)

Im anderen Forum wird übrigens darüber spekuliert, dass die Novemberausgabe eine Sonderausgabe wird mit "Deutschlands schönsten Barkeeperinnen". 
Also dann ohne Coverstar.


----------



## JackEJ (20 Sep. 2022)

Ja, sieht realistisch aus, dass es so kommt. 
Laura Zeriadtke (Hamburg / "Olivia Jones Bar"), Salome Lüthy (St. Gallen / "Alt"), Hany (München / "Call Me Drella"), Martina Arale (Italien), Helena Sophie Kreutz (München) sind die Barmädels.

Laura, Helena Sophie und Salome (trotz einiger Tattoos) haben in mir sofort ein "Wow, will ich sehen" ausgelöst. Hoffe mal, dass das nicht nur Topless-Bilder oder Nudes bei dunkler Barbeleuchtung werden, sondern klassischer Playboy-Stil wie zuletzt auch bei Coverstars ja üblich. Wenn die Titten von Laura und Salome echt sein sollten, wird das allein schon ein Hingucker... 😳


----------



## BVB85 (20 Sep. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Ja, sieht realistisch aus, dass es so kommt.
> Laura Zeriadtke (Hamburg / "Olivia Jones Bar"), Salome Lüthy (St. Gallen / "Alt"), Hany (München / "Call Me Drella"), Martina Arale (Italien), Helena Sophie Kreutz (München) sind die Barmädels.
> 
> Laura, Helena Sophie und Salome (trotz einiger Tattoos) haben in mir sofort ein "Wow, will ich sehen" ausgelöst. Hoffe mal, dass das nicht nur Topless-Bilder oder Nudes bei dunkler Barbeleuchtung werden, sondern klassischer Playboy-Stil wie zuletzt auch bei Coverstars ja üblich. Wenn die Titten von Laura und Salome echt sein sollten, wird das allein schon ein Hingucker... 😳


Ja einige sexy Damen dabei und hoffe auch, dass es Vollakt Fotos werden 😉. 

Bedeutet allerdings auch, dass Valea, wenn überhaupt, frühestens in der Dezemberausgabe sein wird 🤔


----------



## dante_23 (20 Sep. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Im anderen Forum wird übrigens darüber spekuliert, dass die Novemberausgabe eine Sonderausgabe wird mit "Deutschlands schönsten Barkeeperinnen".
> Also dann ohne Coverstar.


das wäre sehr, sehr schade......


----------



## michael1972 (20 Sep. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Im anderen Forum wird übrigens darüber spekuliert, dass die Novemberausgabe eine Sonderausgabe wird mit "Deutschlands schönsten Barkeeperinnen".
> Also dann ohne Coverstar.


Was hat das noch mit prominent zu tun solange ich für sowas kein Geld ausgebe ist das okay.


----------



## jamesb (21 Sep. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Bedeutet allerdings auch, dass Valea, wenn überhaupt, frühestens in der Dezemberausgabe sein wird 🤔


Valea war wohl nur ein Wunsch  Denke mal, das Valea nicht im Playboy sein wird


----------



## Darth Tittious (22 Sep. 2022)

Wann erscheint die nächste Ausgabe? Kann mir jemand mal verraten wie man diese Information findet, damit ich nicht immer fragen muss?


----------



## Death Row (22 Sep. 2022)

Steht immer auf der letzten Seite der aktuellen Ausgabe. Oder im Playmate-Kalender.


----------



## IceCCC (22 Sep. 2022)

Neue Ausgabe kommt am 13.10. - Infos wird es dann am Montag geben, also so am 10. oder 11.10.


----------



## HBeene (24 Sep. 2022)

IceCCC schrieb:


> Neue Ausgabe kommt am 13.10. - Infos wird es dann am Montag geben, also so am 10. oder 11.10.



Dann mache ich mal gleich die November-Liste bevor ich das vergesse! 

2021 Diana Schell (Moderatorin)
2020 Anne Brendler (Schauspielerin)
2019 Uta Kargel (Schauspielerin)
2018 Gitta Saxx (Ex-Playmate)
2017 Katrin Heß (Schauspielerin)
2016 Mimi Fiedler (Schauspielerin)
2015 Schönste Studentinnen
2014 Anja Polzer, Alissa Harouat und Katja Kühne (Bachelor-"Siegerinnen")


----------



## Jimmi (25 Sep. 2022)

In due Reihe würde Valea ja eigentlich sehr gut passen 😁


----------



## JackEJ (4 Okt. 2022)

In der Bild-Zeitung "bewirbt" sich heute Isabella Maria Detlaf, "bekannt" aus mehreren Datingsendungen im TV, um ein Playboy-Shooting. Recht attraktive Dame, die ich gerne sehen würde. Aber eigentlich weder Coverstar (keine nennenswerte Bekanntheit) noch Playmate (schon 36). Mal sehen, ob die zusammen kommen...


----------



## Runner-King (4 Okt. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> In der Bild-Zeitung "bewirbt" sich heute Isabella Maria Detlaf, "bekannt" aus mehreren Datingsendungen im TV, um ein Playboy-Shooting. Recht attraktive Dame, die ich gerne sehen würde. Aber eigentlich weder Coverstar (keine nennenswerte Bekanntheit) noch Playmate (schon 36). Mal sehen, ob die zusammen kommen...


Sie hat gepimpte Brüste. Da fährt Flöhchen doch drauf ab.


----------



## Frenchman (5 Okt. 2022)

Kenne sie auch nicht, aber ich hätte auch nix dagegen. Hanna kannte ich vorher auch nicht und über ihre teils sehr freizügigen Fotos hab ich mich sehr gefreut und erfreue mich immer wieder daran. 😁


----------



## Jimmi (5 Okt. 2022)

Hat irgendwer neue Infos zur nächsten Ausgabe?


----------



## BVB85 (5 Okt. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> In der Bild-Zeitung "bewirbt" sich heute Isabella Maria Detlaf, "bekannt" aus mehreren Datingsendungen im TV, um ein Playboy-Shooting. Recht attraktive Dame, die ich gerne sehen würde. Aber eigentlich weder Coverstar (keine nennenswerte Bekanntheit) noch Playmate (schon 36). Mal sehen, ob die zusammen kommen...


Also mein Typ wäre sie mal gar nicht. Und als Cover-Star auch fragwürdig, da meiner Meinung nach, null Bekanntheit.


----------



## Darth Tittious (5 Okt. 2022)

Jimmi schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer neue Infos zur nächsten Ausgabe?


Außer dass eine der Barkeeperinnen erwähnt hat, dass die Bilder im Oktober erscheinen sollen, spricht noch nichts dafür, dass diese Bildstrecke in der nächsten Ausgabe kommt. Vom Zeitrahmen her würde es auch meines Erachtens sehr knapp sein. Valea halte ich immer noch für möglich und da würde die kommende Ausgabe auch zeitlich passen. Also entweder Barkeeperinnen, Valea, oder doch was ganz anderes, was bisher keiner auf dem Schirm hat.


----------



## Jimmi (5 Okt. 2022)

Darth Tittious schrieb:


> Außer dass eine der Barkeeperinnen erwähnt hat, dass die Bilder im Oktober erscheinen sollen, spricht noch nichts dafür, dass diese Bildstrecke in der nächsten Ausgabe kommt. Vom Zeitrahmen her würde es auch meines Erachtens sehr knapp sein. Valea halte ich immer noch für möglich und da würde die kommende Ausgabe auch zeitlich passen. Also entweder Barkeeperinnen, Valea, oder doch was ganz anderes, was bisher keiner auf dem Schirm hat.


wollen wir mal das beste hoffen!


----------



## JackEJ (5 Okt. 2022)

Die nächsten beiden Monate werden aus den Barkeeperinnen (November) und Valea Scalabrino (Dezember) bestehen, da wäre ich recht sicher. Drei bis vier Wochen Vorlaufzeit für die Barkeeperinnen reichen auch locker, insbesondere bei Höchstetter als Fotograf, der schneller zu produzieren scheint als andere.


----------



## Erling (5 Okt. 2022)

Aber meint du nicht das es andersrum wahrscheinlicher wäre, sprich Valea Scalabrino im November und die Barkeeperinnen im Dezember? Denn wenn ich mir so die letzten Jahre die Dezember Ausgaben angucke, dann ist es doch meist so eine Ausgabe gewesen ohne einen richtigen Coverstar, also „Promi“. Was ja auf die Barkeeperinnen zutreffen würde. Und die Ausgaben aus dem November der letzten Jahre, da gibt es ja weiter oben eine schöne Auflistung, war doch immer ein Coverstar sprich Promi. Deswegen würde ich eigentlich sagen wäre es andersrum logischer. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Frenchman (5 Okt. 2022)

Erling schrieb:


> Aber meint du nicht das es andersrum wahrscheinlicher wäre, sprich Valea Scalabrino im November und die Barkeeperinnen im Dezember? Denn wenn ich mir so die letzten Jahre die Dezember Ausgaben angucke, dann ist es doch meist so eine Ausgabe gewesen ohne einen richtigen Coverstar, also „Promi“. Was ja auf die Barkeeperinnen zutreffen würde. Und die Ausgaben aus dem November der letzten Jahre, da gibt es ja weiter oben eine schöne Auflistung, war doch immer ein Coverstar sprich Promi. Deswegen würde ich eigentlich sagen wäre es andersrum logischer. Oder was meint ihr?


Poste mal ein paar Pics statt hier Verschwörungstheorien aufzustellen.. 😂


----------



## Jimmi (5 Okt. 2022)

Erling schrieb:


> Aber meint du nicht das es andersrum wahrscheinlicher wäre, sprich Valea Scalabrino im November und die Barkeeperinnen im Dezember? Denn wenn ich mir so die letzten Jahre die Dezember Ausgaben angucke, dann ist es doch meist so eine Ausgabe gewesen ohne einen richtigen Coverstar, also „Promi“. Was ja auf die Barkeeperinnen zutreffen würde. Und die Ausgaben aus dem November der letzten Jahre, da gibt es ja weiter oben eine schöne Auflistung, war doch immer ein Coverstar sprich Promi. Deswegen würde ich eigentlich sagen wäre es andersrum logischer. Oder was meint ihr?


Finde des klingt einleuchtend. Müssen wir mal abwarten und hoffen Valea in der nächsten Ausgabe schon nackt bewundern zu können


----------



## Frenchman (6 Okt. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Schwierig. Ja, Iris hat in ihrem ersten Shoot mehr gezeigt. Allerdings von den Aufnahmen und der Location her gefällt mir der zweite Shoot definitiv besser  Ich hätte natürlich nichts dagegen, wenn noch weitere offenherzigere Bilder folgen würden :drip:


Fandest du den ersten Shoot von Iris echt freizügiger? Wirklich mehr als topless war das ja eigentlich auch nicht. Leider.


----------



## JackEJ (6 Okt. 2022)

Frenchman schrieb:


> Fandest du den ersten Shoot von Iris echt freizügiger? Wirklich mehr als topless war das ja eigentlich auch nicht. Leider.


Minimal freizügiger war es. Es gab zahlreiche Vollakt-Motive, die nur durch die seitliche Pose oder eine Hand im Schritt verhinderten, dass "alles" zu sehen war. Diesmal war ganz eindeutig, dass auf keinen Fall "alles" zu sehen sein sollte (was sie im Interview auch betont hat), die wenigen Bilder ohne Kleidung waren alle so, dass der Venushügel gar nicht in den Fokus kommen konnte.


----------



## der4te (6 Okt. 2022)

Die Dezember-Ausgabe kauft man doch eigentlich sowieso nur wegen dem Adventskalender und das tue ich auch dieses Jahr wieder. Also falls ich einen ergattern kann. 
Als letztes Jahr am Erscheinungstag kein Playboy im Zeitschriftenladen meines Vertrauens war, hat die Verkäuferin in meinem Beisein ihren Disponenten im Großhandel angerufen und es hat sich herausgestellt, dass dieser das Hasenheft mit dem Adventskalender einfach von ihrer Bestellung gestrichen hat.


----------



## nitro1000 (6 Okt. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Also mein Typ wäre sie mal gar nicht. Und als Cover-Star auch fragwürdig, da meiner Meinung nach, null Bekanntheit.


Ähm.....ist das mit der mangelnden Bekannrheit wirklivh ein Ausschlusskriterium?


----------



## jens4975 (6 Okt. 2022)

nitro1000 schrieb:


> Ähm.....ist das mit der mangelnden Bekannrheit wirklivh ein Ausschlusskriterium?


War es noch nie


----------



## Frenchman (6 Okt. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Minimal freizügiger war es. Es gab zahlreiche Vollakt-Motive, die nur durch die seitliche Pose oder eine Hand im Schritt verhinderten, dass "alles" zu sehen war. Diesmal war ganz eindeutig, dass auf keinen Fall "alles" zu sehen sein sollte (was sie im Interview auch betont hat), die wenigen Bilder ohne Kleidung waren alle so, dass der Venushügel gar nicht in den Fokus kommen konnte.


Okay ja das stimmt. Dass sie komplett rasiert war, war nur noch durch einen transparenten Slip zu sehen oder anzunehmen.


----------



## JackEJ (6 Okt. 2022)

nitro1000 schrieb:


> Ähm.....ist das mit der mangelnden Bekannrheit wirklivh ein Ausschlusskriterium?



In dem Sinne sicher nicht. Aber es muss eigentlich mindestens eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit auf gerade zurückliegende oder direkt bevorstehende Medienpräsenz geben. Wer im Dschungel, beim Bachelor oder zumindest in Trash-Formaten mit guten Einschaltquoten auftaucht, "zieht" halt in dem Moment. Auch wenn dem keine Leistung o.ä. zugrunde liegt. Aber diese Medienpräsenz sehe ich bei der hier genannten Dame in der Form auch nicht, dass sie dem Playboy Quote beschert.


----------



## Frenchman (6 Okt. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Minimal freizügiger war es. Es gab zahlreiche Vollakt-Motive, die nur durch die seitliche Pose oder eine Hand im Schritt verhinderten, dass "alles" zu sehen war. Diesmal war ganz eindeutig, dass auf keinen Fall "alles" zu sehen sein sollte (was sie im Interview auch betont hat), die wenigen Bilder ohne Kleidung waren alle so, dass der Venushügel gar nicht in den Fokus kommen konnte.


Dass sie das im Interview explizit betont hatte war mir allerdings nicht aufgefallen, an welcher Äußerung von ihr machst du das fest?


----------



## JackEJ (7 Okt. 2022)

War nicht das 


Frenchman schrieb:


> Dass sie das im Interview explizit betont hatte war mir allerdings nicht aufgefallen, an welcher Äußerung von ihr machst du das fest?


Nicht im Playboy-Interview direkt. Da würde das ja nie so geschrieben. War irgendein Interview, in dem sie das klar und direkt ausgesprochen hat, dass es für sie eine Bedingung für das Shooting war, dass der Intimbereich nicht zu sehen ist.


----------



## Frenchman (7 Okt. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> War nicht das
> 
> Nicht im Playboy-Interview direkt. Da würde das ja nie so geschrieben. War irgendein Interview, in dem sie das klar und direkt ausgesprochen hat, dass es für sie eine Bedingung für das Shooting war, dass der Intimbereich nicht zu sehen ist.


Ah okay interessanter Aspekt. Naja da haben sie sich leider sehr strikt dran gehalten. Das 2. Pictorial war an sich ja sehr schön vom ganzen Setting her aber was da an Fotos dann im Endeffekt veröffentlicht wurde, blieb weit hinter dem Potential und wirkt irgendwie harmlos und viel zu brav.


----------



## Darth Tittious (7 Okt. 2022)

Die Tendenz geht gerade mehr in Richtung Barkeeperinnen, aber es ist noch nichts entschieden.


----------



## Jimmi (7 Okt. 2022)

Darth Tittious schrieb:


> Die Tendenz geht gerade mehr in Richtung Barkeeperinnen, aber es ist noch nichts entschieden.


Wieso denkst du das? 🤔


----------



## Darth Tittious (7 Okt. 2022)

Jimmi schrieb:


> Wieso denkst du das? 🤔


@playboygermany folgt seit heute den Bars, in denen die Damen arbeiten, auf Instagram. Könnte darauf hindeuten, dass die Ladys tatsächlich in der kommenden Ausgabe sind. Oder man hat ein generelles Marketing-To-do einfach schon mal abhaken wollen. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## BVB85 (7 Okt. 2022)

swordfish80 schrieb:


> Screenshot-2022-09-07-141106
> 
> 
> Image Screenshot-2022-09-07-141106 hosted in ImgBB
> ...


Ich glaube langsam, dass Valea damit das Playboy-Shooting meinte. Und das würde bedeuten, dass sie in der Dezemberausgabe sein könnte.


----------



## jamesb (8 Okt. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube langsam, dass Valea damit das Playboy-Shooting meinte. Und das würde bedeuten, dass sie in der Dezemberausgabe sein könnte.


Das wäre super. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, kann man Valea wohl vergessen.


----------



## BVB85 (8 Okt. 2022)

jamesb schrieb:


> Das wäre super. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, kann man Valea wohl vergessen.


Sehe ich auch so. Jetzt erst mal die Barkeeperinnen und dann in der Dezemberausgabe Valea. Wenn sie dann nicht drin ist, dann hat sich die Hoffnung wohl erledigt.


----------



## michael1972 (11 Okt. 2022)

Coverstar(s) sind wie erwartet die Barkeeperinnen

Playmate diesen Monat ist Sabrina Bellani https://www.instagram.com/sabrina_bellani/

Das stand im Ungarischen Forum.


----------



## michael1972 (11 Okt. 2022)

Da sehe ich mit Valea schwarz,war bestimmt wieder so ein Gerücht.


----------



## hannibalchen88 (11 Okt. 2022)

Lame - zumindest macht Valea in der Novemberausgabe mehr Sinn, da dann die 7.000 Folge UU erscheint


----------



## michael1972 (11 Okt. 2022)

hannibalchen88 schrieb:


> Lame - zumindest macht Valea in der Novemberausgabe mehr Sinn, da dann die 7.000 Folge UU erscheint


Das ist schon die Novemberausgabe Du meinst bestimmt Dezember.


----------



## hannibalchen88 (11 Okt. 2022)

Stimmt Dezember - komm da immer durcheinander^^


----------



## dante_23 (11 Okt. 2022)

hm, bin tatsächlich etwas enttäuscht. aber ich warte erstmal die ausgabe, und die damen ab....


----------



## BVB85 (11 Okt. 2022)

Kam doch alles so wie erwartet. Das im November die Barkeeperinnen kommen, war ja zu erwarten.
Und Dezember ist eben, denke ich, letzte Chance auf Valea. Würde mit dem UU-Jubiläum passen. Wobei ich nicht direkt glaube, dass es da wirklich einen Zusammenhang gibt / geben könnte.


----------



## capri216 (11 Okt. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen. Da ist ja nix echt an der. Und wie kommt man auf eine die vor 8 Jahren das letzte Mal kurz hinten durchs Bild gelaufen ist? Also noch uninteressanter geht ja nun nicht mehr.


Na die haben die letzten Monate bzw. Jahre eh nur Schrott im Hefr gehabt. Und die Meisten musste man googeln , so unbekannt waren die Dabei gäbe es soviel hübsche deutsche Damen , die sich mal nackig machen könnten.


----------



## BVB85 (12 Okt. 2022)

Cover für November 2022 wurde veröffentlicht auf der PB Insta Seite.
Sind offiziell die Barkeeperinnen. 

Laut dem ungarischen Forum. Wurde auch der Veröffentlichungstermin für die Dezemberausgabe auf den 17.11.22 nach hinten verlegt.


----------



## hannibalchen88 (12 Okt. 2022)

Absolut nix für mich - was soll das immer mit diesen Tattoos und Piercings!? Ein kleines, okay, aber diese hässlichen Dinger über den gesamten Körper verteilt sind doch nicht ästhetisch, zumindest für mich.

Edit: Laut dem "anderen Forum" wurde das Erscheinungsdatum der Dezemberausgabe auf den 17.11. verschoben, was Sinn macht für Valea, da die Jubiläumsfolge in der Woche vom 17. auf RTL+ erscheint. Würde zumindest zeitlich Sinn machen. Das letzte Mal einer Verschiebung war zur Winterolympiade, damit da die meiste mediale Aufmerksamkeit auf das Thema sein sollte. Bleibt abzuwarten


----------



## capri216 (12 Okt. 2022)

Weiß gar nicht warum hier so ein Geschiss um diese Valea gemacht wird . Musste die googlen ,weil ich so einen Schwachsinn wie UU nicht schaue und optisch ist sie auch nicht der Brüller. Die als Promi zu bezeichnen ist ja schon fast lachhaft. Aber was Besseres bekommt der PB offenbar nicht mehr. Im Janaur kommt dann vielleicht die Zugehfrau von den Geissens auf´s Cover.


----------



## John_CPC (12 Okt. 2022)

Denise Jessica König hat in ihren IG-Stories nun (noch einmal) explizit gesagt, dass sie in den PB möchte. Aber leider hat sie bisher kein Angebot erhalten! ☹️


----------



## Frenchman (12 Okt. 2022)

Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist ja an Langweiligkeit mal wieder nicht zu überbieten. Kein Celeb, eine süße aber nicht weiter erwähnenswerte PM und noch irgendwas unspektakuläres. Absolut keine Reaktion in der Hose.


----------



## Death Row (12 Okt. 2022)

Zu den Barkeeperinnen kann ich sagen: häßlich sind sie nicht. Würde ich in eine Bar gehen und auch nur eine von denen da sehen, würde ich mehr fürs Trinkgeld ausgeben als überhaupt für das Getränk selbst 🤗 
Salome und Martina sagen mir auf dem ersten Blick sehr zu


----------



## JackEJ (12 Okt. 2022)

Ich find die Fotostrecke mit den Barmädels auch gut. Trotz zu viel Silikon und Tinte bei den meisten. Aber Laura, Helena, Salome sind schon ziemlich heiß. Bei Martina nerven dann schon die kleinteiligen Tattoos, da kann ich mit größeren wie bei Salome eher leben.
Und bei allen hätte ich, wenn ich einen Drink bestellt hätte, sicher ordentlich was draufgelegt, wenn sie sich dafür nackig machen.


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Okt. 2022)

John_CPC schrieb:


> Denise Jessica König hat in ihren IG-Stories nun (noch einmal) explizit gesagt, dass sie in den PB möchte. Aber leider hat sie bisher kein Angebot erhalten! ☹️


Vielleicht bleibt's ja auch dabei


----------



## youngmario (13 Okt. 2022)

deleted, da schon gepostet


----------



## Dej (13 Okt. 2022)

Von Laura Zeriadtke bin ich sehr angetan  die and 4 Frauen begeistern mich nicht so…


----------



## John_CPC (14 Okt. 2022)

Naja, die Bardamen sagen mir nicht wirklich zu.
Dafür finde ich das Playmate super hübsch, trotz Silikon. Super Figur, schöne Ausstrahlung und auch die Brüste sehen ansehnlich aus (mir gefällt die Form, viel besser kann es Onkel Doktor nicht machen).


----------



## dante_23 (14 Okt. 2022)

meine favoritin von den bardamen ist eindeutig salome 🥰
sie hat eine tolle ausstrahlung, dazu ihre schönen nippelpiercings, ihre nägel, und ihre tat´s - rundum wunderschön 

auch das playmate ist sehr ansehnlich


----------



## Jimmi (15 Okt. 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> meine favoritin von den bardamen ist eindeutig salome 🥰
> sie hat eine tolle ausstrahlung, dazu ihre schönen nippelpiercings, ihre nägel, und ihre tat´s - rundum wunderschön
> 
> auch das playmate ist sehr ansehnlich


Sehe ich genau so! Und dazu schöne große Brüste


----------



## Mifune (15 Okt. 2022)

Mich sprechen die Bardamen leider auch nicht an. Die Produktion ist extrem einfallslos, und leider hat halt wirklich jede der fünf irgendwie an sich arbeiten lassen, die eine mehr, die andere weniger, aber ich stehe einfach auf Natürlichkeit, und da komme ich so gar nicht auf meine Kosten.


----------



## swordfish80 (16 Okt. 2022)

Ich glaube nicht mehr daran das Valea in der Dezemberausgabe erscheint. am 18. November startet Promi Big Brother. Es wird eher eine Bewohnerin im Heft zu sehen sein.


----------



## BVB85 (16 Okt. 2022)

swordfish80 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht mehr daran das Valea in der Dezemberausgabe erscheint. am 18. November startet Promi Big Brother. Es wird eher eine Bewohnerin im Heft zu sehen sein.


Da würde der 17. November als Erscheinungsdatum der Ausgabe ideal passen. 
Dann wird es ja sehr spannend, ob es dann eine von Promi Big Brother wird oder Valea. 
Passen würde vom Datum beides. 
In einem Monat wissen wir es 🤭


----------



## Naddi (16 Okt. 2022)

Ich denke die Verlegung ist wegen der Fußball-WM, Start am 20.11.2022.


----------



## StephanHSV (16 Okt. 2022)

Das Shooting mit den Barkeeperinnen finde ich enttäuschend - nicht, weil mir die Damen nicht gefallen, aber: Drei Bilder pro Lady sind doch sehr wenig. Etwas mehr Licht hätte den Bildern gut getan. Und bei "Nicht-Promis" erwarte ich richtige FullFrontal-Bilder.


----------



## BVB85 (16 Okt. 2022)

Naddi schrieb:


> Ich denke die Verlegung ist wegen der Fußball-WM, Start am 20.11.2022.


Kann auch sein ja. Wobei ich mich Frage, was hat der Playboy mit der Fußball-WM zu tun!? Machen die jetzt auch ein WM-Sonderheft, wie der Kicker


----------



## JackEJ (16 Okt. 2022)

John_CPC schrieb:


> Denise Jessica König hat in ihren IG-Stories nun (noch einmal) explizit gesagt, dass sie in den PB möchte. Aber leider hat sie bisher kein Angebot erhalten! ☹️



Ihrer Insta-Story lässt sich auch entnehmen, dass sie einen OF-Account hat. Weiß jemand, ob es da schon Nude Content gibt?


----------



## John_CPC (16 Okt. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Ihrer Insta-Story lässt sich auch entnehmen, dass sie einen OF-Account hat. Weiß jemand, ob es da schon Nude Content gibt?


So viel ich weiß, gibt es maximal Handbra...leider keine nackten Tatsachen.


----------



## capri216 (27 Okt. 2022)

kaiyooo23 schrieb:


> weiß nicht was was an der Koc nicht zu toppen sein soll, Silikonbomber deluxe, na gut Geschmachssache eben,
> generell sehr schwaches Jahr


Ja die Trulla möchte ich nicht geschenkt. Es kommt einfach nichts Gescheites mehr in den PB


----------



## capri216 (27 Okt. 2022)

Star.let schrieb:


> Klar, ist Geschmacksache. Ich habe halt nix gegen Silikon und stehe drauf, wenn die Brüste passend zum Körper sind - bei Yeliz ist das für mich der Fall. Da passen die Proportionen - und *ich *finde sie halt heiß
> 
> Denise Jessica würde mich aber noch mehr reizen, auch wegen ihrer gemachten Brüste. Fand sie schon vorher scharf, jetzt aber umso mehr. Das geile Tennisgirl...


Gibt schon genug Plastik-Müll auf der Welt


----------



## capri216 (27 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Das wage ich schwer zu bezweifeln. Vielleicht kann ja @Glamour Girl dir das mal erklären, wenn sie viel Zeit hat...


Na ja Ende der 90er Anfang der der 2000er habe ich den PB schon relativ oft gekauft und kannte die meisten Damen (zB. Kati Witt odet Alexandra Neldel). Heute muss ich googeln, wer diese "Promis" sind und ich kenne mich in der Medienwelt schon relativ gut aus. Aber was so in den letzten Jahren präsentiert wird ist meist meistens total unbekannt oder nicht sexy oder Beides. Ich denke früher konnten die auch andere Preise zahlen, aber durchs Internet ist natürlich auch die Auflage niedriger geworden. Ich denke mal spätestens in 5 Jahren wird es die Print-Version vom PB nicht mehr geben.


----------



## der4te (30 Okt. 2022)

Am 9. November startet der Versand der Playboy Adventskalender. Ich hab mir soeben einen bestellt. Damit stimmt das Gerücht Erscheinungsdatum erst am 17.11. wohl nicht.


----------



## lala lalalalalala (31 Okt. 2022)

ist alt sorry


----------



## swordfish80 (3 Nov. 2022)

Ich hätte da mal eine ganz absurde Idee.

Könnte es Cathy Hummels ins Magazin schaffen?

Am 16.11. kommt eine Doku über Sie auf RTL 2.


----------



## HBeene (3 Nov. 2022)

Ups glatt die Liste vergessen!  
Dezember-Liste:
2021 Eine erotische Weltreise 22 Akt Aufnahmen
2020 100 Jahre Helmut Newton
2019 Die besten Erotik-Fotografinnen unserer Zeit
2018 Bonnie Strange (Schauspielerin)
2017 alte erotische Fotos...
2016 Simone Voss (TV-Maklerin)
2015 Sarah Valentina Winkhaus (Moderatorin)
2014 Jubiläumsplaymate Kennedy Summers


----------



## Glamour Girl (4 Nov. 2022)

Ach, wie ich diesen Mythos hier liebe:


capri216 schrieb:


> Na ja Ende der 90er Anfang der der 2000er habe ich den PB schon relativ oft gekauft und kannte die meisten Damen (zB. Kati Witt odet Alexandra Neldel). Heute muss ich googeln, wer diese "Promis" sind und ich kenne mich in der Medienwelt schon relativ gut aus. Aber was so in den letzten Jahren präsentiert wird ist meist meistens total unbekannt oder nicht sexy oder Beides.



🥰

Noch mehr liebe ich nur - *PLAYBOY-FAKTENCHECKS! 😈*

Hier also nun die vollständige Namensliste von _"Ende der 90er Anfang der der (sic) 2000er":_

*1997

Januar: Carmen Electra *– amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1972; *Marilyn Monroe* – amerikanische Schauspielerin, 1926 – 1962
*Februar: Jenny McCarthy** – amerikanische TV-Moderatorin und Schauspielerin, geb. 1972
*März: Pamela Anderson *– amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1967
*April: *_keine Prominente_
*Mai: Traci Bingham** – amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1968;* Geri Halliwell* – Sängerin der britischen Girlgroup „Spice Girls“, geb. 1972
*Juni:*_ keine Prominente_
*Juli: Alexandra Neldel** – Soapdarstellerin („Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten“), geb. 1976; *Anna Nicole Smith* – amerikanisches Model und Schauspielerin, 1967 – 2007
*August: *_keine Prominente
*September: *keine Prominente_
*Oktober: Andrea Kempter** – TV-Moderatorin, geb. 1968
*November: Ania Rudy** – Schauspielerin, geb. 1968; *Carmen Electra* – amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1972
*Dezember: Daphne Deckers** – niederländisches Model und Bond-Girl _(„Tomorrow Never Dies“),_ geb. 1968

*1998

Januar: *_keine Prominente_
*Februar: *_keine Prominente_
*März: Agathe Neuner** – Miss Universe Germany 1997, geb. 1975
*April: Traci Bingham** – amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1968
*Mai: Ricarda Wältken alias „Ricky“** – Sängerin Musikgruppe „Tic Tac Toe“, geb. 1978; *Regina Stiefl* – Mountainbikerin, geb. 1966; *Elizabeth* *Gracen* – amerikanische Schönheitskönigin, Schauspielerin und Ex-Affäre des damaligen US-Präsidenten Bill Clinton, geb. 1961
*Juni: Mr. President** – deutsche Musikgruppe mit den Sängerinnen Judith Hildebrandt alias „T-Seven“, geb. 1976, und Daniela Haak alias „Lady Danii“, geb. 1973
*Juli: Jasmin Gerat* *– Schauspielerin und TV-Moderatorin, geb. 1978
*August: Tatjana Šimić* *– kroatisch-niederländische Schauspielerin, geb. 1963
*September: Anna Nowak** – Soapdarstellerin („Lindenstraße“), geb. 1966
*Oktober: Cindy Crawford** – amerikanisches Topmodel, geb. 1966
*November: Kara Young* *– amerikanisches Model („WEST-Girl“), geb. 1975; *Meret Becker* – Schauspielerin, geb. 1969
*Dezember: Katarina Witt** – ehem. Eiskunstläuferin, geb. 1965

*1999

Januar: Nadja Abd el Farrag – * TV-Moderatorin und damalige Lebensgefährtin von Musiker und Komponist Dieter Bohlen, geb. 1965
*Februar: Pamela Anderson** – amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1967
*März: Giulia Siegel* *– Schauspielerin und Moderatorin, geb. 1974
*April: Tanja Szewczenko** – Eiskunstläuferin, geb. 1977
*Mai: Yasmina Filali* *– Schauspielerin, geb. 1975
*Juni: Jessica Stockmann** – Schauspielerin, geb. 1967
*Juli: Tanja Lanäus* – Schauspielerin, geb. 1971; *Sharon Stone* – amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1958
*August: Nell McAndrew* – britisches Model und Lara-Croft-Double, geb. 1975
*September: Tatjana Patitz* *– Topmodel, geb. 1966
*Oktober: Nadja abd El Farrag** – TV-Moderatorin und damalige Lebensgefährtin von Musiker und Komponist Dieter Bohlen, geb. 1965
*November: Carol Campbell** – TV-Moderatorin, geb. 1966
*Dezember: Naomi Campbell** – britisches Topmodel, geb. 1970

*2000

Januar: Allegra Curtis* – Tochter von Schauspieler Tony Curtis, geb. 1966
*Februar: Shannon Elizabeth** – amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1973; *Karina Kraushaar* – Schauspielerin, geb. 1971
*März: Angie Everhart* – amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1969; *Faray *– Popsängerin, geb. 1970
*April: Yvonne de Bark* – Schauspielerin, geb. 1972; *Manou Waalkes* – Ex-Frau des Komikers Otto Waalkes, geb. 1964
*Mai: Caprice Bourret* *– amerikanisches Model, geb. 1971
*Juni: Ela Weber* *– italienische TV-Moderatorin deutscher Herkunft, geb. 1966
*Juli: Jennifer Wood* – amerikanisches Model („WEST-Girl“), geb. 19??
*August: Ramona Drews** – Ehefrau von Schlagersänger und TV-Moderator Jürgen Drews, geb. 1973
*September: Sophie Rosentreter** – TV-Moderatorin, geb. 1975
*Oktober: Sarah Kern* – Modedesignerin, geb. 1968
*November: Jenny Elvers(-Elbertzhagen)** – Schauspielerin und TV-Moderatorin, geb. 1972
*Dezember: Carmen Electra** – amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1972; *Michele Smith *– amerikanisches Model („WEST-Girl“), geb. 1969

*2001

Januar: Janina Youssefian* – kurzzeitige Affäre von Musiker und Komponist Dieter Bohlen, geb. 1981; *Shari Belafonte* – amerikanische Schauspielerin und Sängerin, Tochter von Harry Belafonte, geb. 1954
*Februar: Saskia Valencia** – Schauspielerin und TV-Moderatorin, geb. 1964; *Barbara Beckenbauer *– ehemalige Schwiegertochter von Franz Beckenbauer, geb. 1966
*März: Alida-Nadine Kurass* *– Siegerin der zweiten Staffel des Reality-TV-Formats „Big Brother“, geb. 1977; *Mariella Ahrens* – Schauspielerin, geb. 1969
*April: Carré Otis** – amerikanische Schauspielerin und Model, geb. 1968
*Mai: Anita Jakobson* – Model (spielte in einem damals populären TV-Werbespot des Mobilfunkanbieters E-Plus mit), geb. 1979
*Juni: *_keine Prominente_
*Juli: Pamela Anderson** – amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1967
*August: Susen Tiedtke* *– Weitspringerin, geb. 1969
*September: Brande Roderick** – amerikanisches Model und Schauspielerin, geb. 1974; *Belinda Carlisle* – amerikanische Sängerin (Popgruppe „Go-Go’s“ sowie solo), geb. 1958
*Oktober: Passion Fruit* *– deutsch-niederländisch-spanische Popgruppe, bestehend aus Nathaly/Nathalie van het Ende, 1975 – 2001; Maria Serrano Serrano, 1973 – 2001; und Deborah „Debby“ St. Marteen, geb. 1973 
*November: Anne-Sophie Briest** – Schauspielerin, geb. 1974
*Dezember: Katarina Witt** – ehemalige Eiskunstläuferin, geb. 1965; *Estefania Küster* – damalige Lebensgefährtin von Musiker und Komponist Dieter Bohlen, geb. 1979

*2002

Januar: Ulrica Bohn* – Sängerin des Dance-Projekts „Brooklyn Bounce“, geb. 1971
*Februar: Nina Bott** – Soapdarstellerin („Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten“), geb. 1978; *Rosi Salioni* – ehemalige Lebensgefährtin von Fußball-Trainer Ottmar Hitzfeld, geb. 1972
*März:* *Ulrike Klaeger* *– damalige Lebensgefährtin von Ex-Fußball-Nationalspieler Lother Matthäus, geb. 1977; *Nicola Thost – *Snowboarderin, geb. 1977
*April: Diana Herold* *– Fotomodell und Mitwirkende in der Comedy-Show „Bullyparade“ von Michael „Bully“ Herbig, geb. 1974
*Mai: *_keine Prominente_
*Juni: Simone Dericks* *– TV-Moderatorin, geb. 1971; *Susanne Böhm* – Model und Ehefrau des Sängers Werner Böhm alias „Gottlieb Wendehals“, geb. 1977
*Juli: Nandini Mitra* *– TV-Moderatorin, geb. 1975; *Isabella Müller-Reinhardt* – TV-Moderatorin und Sport-Reporterin, geb. 1974
*August: *_keine Prominente_
*September: Janine Kunze** – Comedian, Schauspielerin und TV-Moderatorin, geb. 1974
*Oktober: Jana Ina* *– Model und TV-Moderatorin, geb. 1976
*November: Victoria Silvstedt* *– schwedisches Model und Schauspielerin, geb. 1974
*Dezember: Silvana Bayer** – Schauspielerin, geb. 1980

*2003

Januar: Kristy Swanson** – amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1969; *Katie Price (a.k.a. „Jordan“)* – britisches Model, geb. 1978
*Februar: Cosma Shiva Hagen** – Schauspielerin, geb. 1981
*März: Caroline Beil* *– TV-Moderatorin und Schauspielerin, geb. 1966
*April: Andrea Sawatzki** – Schauspielerin, geb. 1963
*Mai: Regina Halmich* *– Boxerin, geb. 1976
*Juni: Susann Atwell** – TV-Moderatorin, geb. 1967
*Juli: Sarah Kuttner* *– VIVA-Moderatorin, geb. 1979
*August: Dagmar Siegel* *– ehemalige Ehefrau des Komponisten Ralph Siegel, geb. 1968
*September: Anouschka Renzi* *– Schauspielerin, geb. 1964
*Oktober: Susan Stahnke* *– Schauspielerin und ehem. _„Tagesschau“_-Sprecherin, geb. 1967
*November: Elke Winkens* *– Schauspielerin, geb. 1970
*Dezember: Carmen Electra* – amerikanische Schauspielerin, geb. 1972

Innerhalb von sieben Jahren sind also 97 Fotostrecken mit im allerweitesten Sinne irgendwie "prominenten" Frauen erschienen. 

Wollen wir da mal ein paar Eigenschaften nachzählen?

Los geht's:

35 x Übernahme aus ausländischen Playboy-Ausgaben oder anderen Magazinen
10 x _"Baywatch"_ (4 x Carmen Electra, 3 x Pamela Anderson, 3 x andere)
14 x (Ex-)Frau, (Ex-)Freundin, (Ex-)Affäre, Tochter, (Ex-)Schwiegertochter von ...
12 x Wiederholung einer Frau, die zuvor schon mindestens einmal im deutschsprachigen Playboy zu sehen gewesen war
8 x davon mindestens einmalige Wiederholung allein innerhalb des betrachteten Zeitraums
19 x (mindestens) war die gezeigte Prominente zuvor schon außerhalb des Playboys (Film, TV, andere Zeitschrift) nackt zu sehen gewesen

Also, was an der Ausbeute jetzt so viel toller war, als an den in den letzten Jahren zumeist neun oder zehn Serienschauspielerinnen oder Reality-TV-Darstellerinnen aus dem deutschen Fernsehprogramm, sowie ab und zu und dann zumeist zum Olympiakader gehörenden Athletinnen mal mehr und mal weniger zuschauerstarker Sportarten, erschließt sich mir offen gesagt jetzt nicht? (Und außerdem geht manche Playmate heutzutage als Influenza, pardon, _Influencer_ ja quasi auch schon vor Erscheinen ihrer Fotos als Z-Prominente oder so durch.) 😉 

Zumal du aus einer Auswahl von wie gesagt immerhin 97 Fotostrecken, deren Modelle du "meistens" gekannt haben willst, genau zwei namentliche Beispiele nennst:

Katarina Witt, unbestritten eine A-Prominente, und das sogar international. Ihre Fotostrecke war eine Produktion des US-Playboys, der ihr dafür eine Gage von 1 Mio. US-$ zzgl. einer Umsatzbeteiligung aus der Vermarktung ihrer Fotos in zahlreichen Playboy-Ausgaben in aller Welt gezahlt hat. Da der deutschsprachige Playboy ihr solche Konditionen niemals hätte bieten können, wäre sie für ihn als Modell auch nicht erreichbar gewesen.

Und Alexandra Neldel, heute sicherlich eine etablierte Schauspielerin, damals spielte sie allerdings erst seit wenigen Monaten als Laiendarstellerin in einer Daily Soap mit, und war wohl allenfalls C-Promi.

*MEIN EXPERTENURTEIL: *Die Behauptung, dass es zwischen Ende der 1990er und Anfang der 2000er Jahre mehr und/oder bekanntere Prominente im deutschsprachigen Playboy zu sehen gab, ist *WIDERLEGT.*


----------



## jens4975 (5 Nov. 2022)

Irgendwann krame ich mal meine Ausgaben aus 1974 raus, dann gibt es aber einen Faktencheck deluxe…


----------



## capri216 (5 Nov. 2022)

Glamour Girl schrieb:


> Ach, wie ich diesen Mythos hier liebe:
> 
> 
> 🥰
> ...


Experte ? Eher Komiker würde ich sagen. Also von den 97 kannte/kenne ich die Meisten. Weiß ja nicht in welcher Höhle Du aufgewachsen bist. Die Neldel kenne ich und habe noch nie GZSZ geschaut.

Was war den die letzten Jahre großartig drin im PB ? Die überwichtige Tochter von Hasselhoff, eine Moderation von irgendeinem Shopping-Center, eine Transe und eine Lesbe aus einer schwachsinnigen Dating-Show. Um mal hier mal einige Beispiele der letzten Jahre vorzubringen.

Und die Widerholungen gibts heute noch,. Michelle , Nina Bott usw.

Und Baywatch war damals bekannt und es ist ja auch egal ob deutsche oder ausländische Promis.

Letzte Highlights für mich waren die Linda Hesse (nein ich höre kein Schlager) und die Trulla vom Wendler.

Ach und ubrigens zur Info Du Experte. Influencer sind keine Promis , sondern arbeitscheues Pack





Es macht sich doch keine mehr nackig, es sei denn sie ist auf die paar Kröten angewiesen.


----------



## Glamour Girl (5 Nov. 2022)

capri216 schrieb:


> Experte ? Eher Komiker würde ich sagen. Also von den 97 kannte/kenne ich die Meisten. Weiß ja nicht in welcher Höhle Du aufgewachsen bist. Die Neldel kenne ich und habe noch nie GZSZ geschaut.
> 
> Was war den die letzten Jahre großartig drin im PB ? Die überwichtige Tochter von Hasselhoff, eine Moderation von irgendeinem Shopping-Center, eine Transe und eine Lesbe aus einer schwachsinnigen Dating-Show. Um mal hier mal einige Beispiele der letzten Jahre vorzubringen.
> 
> ...



Ruhig, Brauner 

Du hast behauptet, im Zeitraum zwischen Ende der 1990er und Anfang der 2000er Jahre habe es mehr und/oder bekanntere Prominente im deutschsprachigen Playboy gegeben als in den von dir nicht näher eingegrenzten _"letzten Jahren"._

Beleg dafür sollte deine Erinnerung sein, im Gegensatz zu heute damals die meisten mit Fotostrecken im Playboy erschienen Prominenten gekannt zu haben.

Von 97 Fotostrecken mit prominenten Modellen, die im relevanten Zeitraum erschienen sind, sind dir allerdings gerade einmal zwei (!) Beispiele eingefallen.

Und bei einem davon spielt dir deine Erinnerung offenbar einen Streich, denn Alexandra Neldel konnte man zum Zeitpunkt ihres Erscheinens im Playboy Mitte/Ende März 1997 überhaupt nur durch ihre Rolle bei _GZSZ _kennen - in ihrer ersten Schauspielrolle außerhalb dieser Serie war sie nämlich erst 1998, also im Jahr nach ihrem Erscheinen im Playboy zu sehen gewesen.

Bleibt also noch genau *ein* Beispiel für eine Mehrheit von 97 prominenten Modellen (wenn man gemeinsam geshootete Modelle wie z. B. die Musikgruppen _"Mr. President"_ und _"Passion Fruit" _gemeinsam als je eines zählt), die du damals gekannt haben willst.

Und zwar Katarina Witt. Die, selbst wenn man hierzulande Leute, die sich nullkommanull für den Playboy interessieren, nach prominenten Frauen fragen würde, die mal im Playboy waren, wahrscheinlich die zweitmeisten Nennungen nach Pamela Anderson erhielte.

Tut mir leid, aber sonderlich glaubhaft ist deine Erinnerung nicht. Ich vermute, sie ist anstatt eines konkreten Wissens um Tatsachen vielmehr nur so ein nostalgisches Gefühl, dass _"früher alles besser war": _

Früher waren die nackten Frauen im Playboy bekannter. Du kannst dich zwar kaum noch an Namen von damals erinnern, und kommst auch damit durcheinander, wen du schon vorher kanntest, und wen erst du ihren Playboy-Auftritt kennengelernt hast, aber natürlich waren sie bekannter als heute, das weißt du noch ganz genau 😉


----------



## Mcpole3 (5 Nov. 2022)

Was man zu der ganzen "Bekannter" Geschichte noch sagen wollte: damals hatten wir ja fast nur Fernsehen und somit war der Pool der bekannten Damen wahrscheinlich deutlich kleiner.

Zudem gab es damals kein Insta oder sonst was sodass diese PB Ausgaben deutlich "wertvoller" waren als sie es heute sind (sowohl für die Damen als auch für Leute, die sich diese angucken)


----------



## thotti (5 Nov. 2022)

Ich glaube einfach das die Damen die richtig Kohle brauchen einfach Onlyfans etc.machen da kann der Playboy einfach auch Finanziell nicht mithalten .Bin über jede Dame die ich nicht zu intensiv suchen muss im Netz dankbar .Allerdings mit Barkeeperinnen wird es nix mit Schwarzen Zahlen.


----------



## Glamour Girl (5 Nov. 2022)

thotti schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach das die Damen die richtig Kohle brauchen einfach Onlyfans etc.machen da kann der Playboy einfach auch Finanziell nicht mithalten .Bin über jede Dame die ich nicht zu intensiv suchen muss im Netz dankbar .Allerdings mit Barkeeperinnen wird es nix mit Schwarzen Zahlen.


Entgegen verbreitetem Glauben ist Geld gar nicht der entscheidende Faktor für einen Playboy-Shoot, sondern das persönliche Interesse der betreffenden Prominenten daran, mit erotischen Fotos im Playboy zu erscheinen.

Natürlich spielt Geld immer auch mit eine Rolle, mindestens insofern, als dass das Honorar im Verhältnis zum sonstigen Einkommen einer Prominenten eine der Bedeutung veröffentlichter Nacktfotos angemessene Höhe erreichen muss - weshalb Einkommensmillionärinnen wie z. B. eine Helene Fischer für den Playboy nicht finanzierbar wären, selbst wenn sie dem Grunde nach Interesse hätten. Und selbstredend gibt es immer wieder auch Prominente, die es mehr oder weniger nur des Geldes wegen tun, weil sie es brauchen, Stichwort etwa: Dschungelcamperinnen.

Aber: Wenn grundsätzlich jede Frau es für den richtigen Preis zu machen bereit wäre, und wir mal annehmen, dass der Playboy im Schnitt vielleicht € 25.000 bis 30.000 Grundhonorar, plus eine kleine Umsatzbeteiligung zahlen kann, dann würde ihm förmlich die Bude eingerannt von:

Schauspielerinnen ohne Abos auf fett bezahlte Hauptrollen im öffentlich-rechtlichen Hauptabendprogramm;
Moderatorinnen der gesammelten Knall- und Knödelmagazine des deutschen Fernsehens, die überwiegend nur spärlich dotierte Honorarverträge haben dürften;
Sportlerinnen mit schmaler Besoldung im mittleren Dienst bei Bundespolizei, Bundeswehr, Zoll usw.
Denn mit vorgenannten Konditionen für einen zwei- bis dreitägigen Shoot könnten sie ihren Bruttojahresverdienst mal eben locker verdoppeln, oder zumindest veranderthalbfachen, oder so.

Das ist nämlich noch so ein verbreiteter Irrglaube - dass man automatisch reich ist, wenn man _"beim Fernsehen"_ arbeitet. Das sind in Wahrheit nur die Wenigsten dort, denen der ganz große Wurf gelungen ist. Die meisten krebsen eher in mehr oder weniger dauerhaft prekären Verhältnissen herum, viele leben über ihre Verhältnisse, und landen darum irgendwann dann im Dschungelcamp o. ä.

Und OnlyFans?

Nun ja, man kann dort sicherlich schnell eine ganze Menge Geld verdienen - aber:

Der Ruf der Plattform ist schlecht (Porno, Abzocke usw.), während der Playboy vielleicht noch in linksradikalen und religiös fundamentalistischen Kreisen abgelehnt, ansonsten aber selbst wenn nicht gemocht oder geschätzt zumindest akzeptiert wird.

Wohlwollende Berichterstattung über einen Playboy-Shoot in den Boulevardmedien ist stets gesichert, während ein Auftritt bei OnlyFans durchaus auch negativ gesehen und kommentiert werden kann.


Ein Playboy-Shoot bietet eine Art _"Rundum-sorglos-Paket"_ mit minimalem eigenem Aufwand - frau muss sich nur ausziehen, posieren und das Honorar einstreichen. Produktion und Vermarktung, aber z. B. auch die Verteidigung der Urheberrechte übernimmt der Playboy.

In die Herstellung von Only-Fans-Content muss erst selbst investiert, ein Abonnentenstamm aufgebaut und erhalten, die illegale Weiterverbreitung der eigenen Inhalte tunlichst unterbunden werden usw.


Gerade der Punkt _"Aufbau eines Abonnentenstamms"_ ist für B- und C-Promis durchaus leichter gesagt, als getan. Da das Netz voller nackter Frauen ist, die man vielfach auch komplett unentgeltlich betrachten kann, braucht man schon eine gewisse Anzahl sehr enthusiastischer Fans, die idealerweise erst für ein Abo und dann noch mal extra für Content zahlen.

Und die muss man eben erst mal haben, wenn man nun nicht gerade Lena Meyer-Landrut oder so heißt. Auch hier gilt abermals: Man sollte die Zahl der Leute nicht überschätzen, die weniger bekannte Schauspielerinnen oder irgendwelche Moderatorinnen so toll finden, dass sie Geld für sie auszugeben bereit sind!


Der _"Erhalt eines Abonnentenstamms"_ indes ist dann noch mal ein ganz anderes Thema als dessen Aufbau Niemand zahlt bei OF auf einen Schlag allzu große Summen für Content, dementsprechend selten werden einzelne Fotosets oder Videos für mehr als ca. $ 50 angeboten.

Wer nicht schnell auf hunderte oder tausende zahlende Abonnenten kommt (s. o.), muss also über eine ganze Zeit hinweg immer wieder neuen Content liefern - denn Abos inaktiver Profile, ohne nicht mindestens mehrmals wöchentliche, idealerweise tägliche Updates, werden schnell gekündigt. Ein OnlyFans-Profil muss somit regelmäßig gepflegt werden, was einerseits Arbeit bedeutet - die man entweder selbst machen, oder jemanden dafür bezahlen muss - und bringt andererseits eine gewisse Verstetigung der öffentlichen Nacktheit mit sich. Eine gewisse Micaela Schäfer lässt grüßen ...

Ein Playboy-Auftritt hingegen ist - sofern man ihn nicht wiederholt - eine einmalige Sache, von der man sich später dann auch insoweit ein bisschen distanzieren kann, als das man eben sinngemäß sagt: _"Hab ich mal gemacht, hat mir gut gefallen, aber das Kapitel ist jetzt abgeschlossen."_ Ein OnlyFans-Profil muss demgegenüber schon längerfristig bis dauerhaft betrieben werden, um wirklich einträglich zu sein.
Fazit: Eine Vanessa Mai, die offensichtlich einerseits nicht in den Playboy will (sonst wäre sie dort nämlich wohl schon längst erschienen), andererseits aber ein derart aufreizendes Image pflegt, dass man ihr eine Begründung wie Schüchternheit oder Sittsamkeit für ihr Desinteresse nicht abnähme, kann sich natürlich hinstellen und kess verkünden: _"Ha ha, Playboy, wenn ich mich ausziehen wollte, würde ich das bei OnlyFans machen und damit viel mehr Geld verdienen!"_

Wahrscheinlich ist sie eines der wenigen Beispiele, für die das so auch tatsächlich möglich wäre. Für das Heer "niederer Prominenter", ohne dicke Verdienste und große Fan-Communitys, sieht das hingegen ganz anders aus.

Aber wie gesagt, ist in den meisten Fällen sowieso nicht Geld der ausschlaggebende Faktor, sondern persönliches Interesse an den Fotos und ihrer Veröffentlichung in adäquatem Rahmen.


----------



## JackEJ (6 Nov. 2022)

Mcpole3 schrieb:


> Was man zu der ganzen "Bekannter" Geschichte noch sagen wollte: damals hatten wir ja fast nur Fernsehen und somit war der Pool der bekannten Damen wahrscheinlich deutlich kleiner.
> 
> Zudem gab es damals kein Insta oder sonst was sodass diese PB Ausgaben deutlich "wertvoller" waren als sie es heute sind (sowohl für die Damen als auch für Leute, die sich diese angucken)



Das ist des Pudels Kern. 
Genau dank dieses Phänomens gab es in den 80er, 90er und frühen 2000ern halt deutlich mehr "A- und B-Promis", aber erheblich weniger Promis der unteren Kategorien - es gab einfach weder Social Media noch Castingshows noch Realityshows noch Datingformate und lange Zeit sogar nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von TV-Sendern.
Vielleicht ist deshalb sogar das gefühlte "Damals waren die bekannter" theoretisch belegbar. Allerdings hat @Glamour Girl das schon gewohnt gut erklärt, was ein Irrglaube bei den meisten ist - diejenigen, die nach Playboy prominenter wurden, werden gefühlt als Highlights gewertet, obwohl z.B. eine Alexandra Neldel damals weniger vorzuweisen hatte als die Soap-Darstellerinnen im Playboy in den letzten Jahren. Und "bekannter" waren eben vermutlich auch die Gäste in der NDR-Talkshow, die Titelstars der "Bild der Frau" oder die Personen auf der letzten Seite der Bild-Zeitung.

Kontra gibt's hingegen für @Glamour Girl bzgl. OnlyFans. Der Playboy verpasst hier nach und nach, sein Image zu nutzen, um sich wirklich eine bessere Position zu behaupten. Diejenigen, die für ein Playboy-Cover in Frage kämen, könnten mit OnlyFans schon mehr verdienen, die wachsende Anzahl von auch halbwegs seriösen Frauen, die sich da (oft auch nicht mal nackt) zeigen, verändert das Image und die Akzeptanz der Plattform. Und selbst die potenziellen Playmates oder Cybergirls etc., die der Playboy sich zunutze machen könnte, gehen nach und nach verloren, weil Playboy keinen Wert mehr auf "normalere" Frauen zu legen scheint und OnlyFans hier zwar nicht auf Anhieb ein Vermögen verspricht, aber doch ein dauerhaftes Zusatzeinkommen.
Diejenigen Promis, die Playboy nur wegen der guten Bilder machen, sind auch sicher nicht in der Mehrzahl. Natürlich ist nur sehr selten der Scheck des Playboy der Anreiz (und sollte es auch nicht sein). Die meisten aber versprechen sich schon auch irgendeine Art von PR, seien es steigende Followerzahlen (und damit auch dauerhaftes Einkommen), eine bessere Präsenz in klassischen Medien oder in ihrem "Markt" o.ä. Ein gewisser Exhibitionismus bzw. Freude an erotischen Bildern muss als Grundlage aber natürlich vorhanden sein.


----------



## capri216 (6 Nov. 2022)

swordfish80 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine ganz absurde Idee.
> 
> Könnte es Cathy Hummels ins Magazin schaffen?
> 
> Am 16.11. kommt eine Doku über Sie auf RTL 2.


Was soll die im PB , soviel kann selbt der PB nicht retuschieren?


----------



## capri216 (6 Nov. 2022)

Glamour Girl schrieb:


> Ruhig, Brauner
> 
> Du hast behauptet, im Zeitraum zwischen Ende der 1990er und Anfang der 2000er Jahre habe es mehr und/oder bekanntere Prominente im deutschsprachigen Playboy gegeben als in den von dir nicht näher eingegrenzten _"letzten Jahren"._
> 
> ...


Noch so Einer!

Ich würde mal die Medikamente umstellen und vielleicht lesen lernen. Ich hatte geschrieben das ich damals, ich sage mal vom Zeitraum von ca 1997- 2002 90% der "Promis" kannte, was heute nicht mehr. der Fall ist. Damals kaufte ich den PB regelmäßig.

Als die Damen aus Baywatsch kannte man damals, obwohl ich das auch nur selten geschaut habe. Die Padberg war damals ein sehr bekanntes Modell, die Kunze kannte man vom Hausmeister, die Anna Nowak (einer der schlimmsten Ausgaben ever) und noch viel mehr.

Was die Neldel anbetrifft kann ich mich auch täuschen, aber sie war damals (in meinen Augen) ein heißes Gerät. Und von GZSZ habe ich noch nie ne komplette Fole geschaut.

Es geht mir auch nicht nur um bekannter, sondern auch meist schöner. Und heute kann/könnte man technisch mehr machen.

Also die Tochter von Hasselhoff, eine abgehalftere Schlägersängerin, die Ex vom Hausmeister Krause, eine Umgebaute, eine Lesbe (weiß nicht was die in einem Männermagzin macht) eine Trulla von nem Shoppig-Sender, die Nina Bott zum 2. x , Sportlerinnen aus Sportarten, die fast keiner schaut oder die Damen eher aus der hnteren Reihe sind usw usw. Da war außer der Müller (super Body, Rest naja) und der Linda Hesse nicht viel Tolles dabei

Das war so in meiner Eriinnerung das was sich so in den letzten 2-5 Jahre nackig gemacht hat.

Vielleicht haben die Damen heute andere Möglichkeiten Geld zu verdienen, aber meiner Meinung nach haben viele auch den richtigen Zeitpunkt verpasst sich zu entblättern. Da fäät mir zum Beispiel die Fernando Brandao oder auch einige "Sängerinnen" aus DSDS , die heute kein Arsch mehr kennt.


Den PB wird es in seiner heutigen Form wahrscheinleich nicht mehr lange geben, ich kaufe ihn schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## lala lalalalalala (7 Nov. 2022)

capri216 schrieb:


> Noch so Einer!
> 
> Ich würde mal die Medikamente umstellen und vielleicht lesen lernen. Ich hatte geschrieben das ich damals, ich sage mal vom Zeitraum von ca 1997- 2002 90% der "Promis" kannte, was heute nicht mehr. der Fall ist. Damals kaufte ich den PB regelmäßig.
> 
> ...


da hast du in den 90 ern aber was verpasst . Sandra Keller. oh la la


----------



## capri216 (7 Nov. 2022)

lala lalalalalala schrieb:


> da hast du in den 90 ern aber was verpasst . Sandra Keller. oh la la


Warum verpasst, das Heft hatte ich doch?! Das war doch dieser Magerquark aus GZSZ.

Ich konnte der nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## youngmario (8 Nov. 2022)

Glamour Girl schrieb:


> Entgegen verbreitetem Glauben ist Geld gar nicht der entscheidende Faktor für einen Playboy-Shoot, sondern das persönliche Interesse der betreffenden Prominenten daran, mit erotischen Fotos im Playboy zu erscheinen.



Ich finde eine sehr gute Zusammenfassung von dir, Glamour Girl, auch wenn ich ein paar Dinge nicht ganz so sehe. Es stimmt in der Tat, dass der Playboy (zum Glück finde ich) immer noch einen gewissen Ruf oder Mythos hat, wenngleich es bei weitem nicht mehr so ist, wie es in den 90ern beispielsweise war. Das ganze ist meiner Meinung nach nur zum Teil dem Internet geschuldet, gerade in den 90ern war es vielleicht sogar umgekehrt, da hat der Playboy sogar vom Internet enorm profitiert, aber er hat irgendwie leider die Zeichen der Zeit verschlafen. Nichts destro trotz hat der Name noch eine gewisse Strahlkraft und ich glaube auch, dass es doch einige Frauen gibt (egal ob jetzt als Promi oder als unbekanntes Playmate) die weder wegen Geld, noch wegen dem Promi-Faktor in den Playboy wollen.

Was den Gehalt im Fernsehgeschäft betrifft - ich habe da auch mal gearbeitet - also die Moderatoren verdienen alle nicht so schlecht, um die braucht man sich gar keine Sorgen machen. Unter 5k im Monat geht da keiner heim und es gibt genug die 10k plus verdienen. Dazu noch die ganzen Werbeverträge, plus die Nebenbeschäftigungen (kaum einer der nicht nebenbei bei Veranstaltungen den Moderator macht).

OnlyFans finde ich eine sehr spannede Platform, aber keine konkurrenz zum Playboy, sondern höchstens eine gute Ergänzung. Du hast ja die *kommerziellen* Vorteile eines Playboy-Shootings beschrieben, aber ich glaube der wirklich große Unterschied ist die Aufmachung der Bilder. Bei einem Playboy-Shooting geht es primär um Glamour und Style in den Bildern und damit auch ein wenig die "Unnnahbarkeit" für den Leser, bei OnlyFans aber wird genau anders rum auf die Nähe zum Star wert gelegt und bewusst weniger gestyled und "amateuerhaft" geshooted.
Hier wäre marketingtechnisch durchaus für den Playboy mehr drinnen - er hilft den Promi (auch dabei seinen OnlyFans account) zu pushen, indem es als erstes einmal ein Shooting dort gibt - weiter macht geht es dann bsp. bei OnlyFans ...

Was meiner Meinung nach leider ein großes Versäumnis des Playboys in den letzten Jahren war, immer noch ist die Akteptanz der Zeitschrift unter den Frauen sehr gering und er hat ein sehr schlechtes Image (so zumindest meine Erfahrung) - nicht nur unter den linksradikalen/feministischen/religösen Schichten, sondern ganz allgemein. Wie viele Frauen finden es immer noch als absolute Kathastrophe, wenn ihr Freund/Mann einmal im Playboy blättert ? Da hätte der Playboy ansetzen müssen, und sich für das dritte Jahrzehnt im neuen Jahrtausend aufstellen müssen, ganz egal, welcher Promi jetzt das Titelblatt ziert, oder nicht.


----------



## BVB85 (8 Nov. 2022)

Laut ihrer Instagram-Story wird Valea Scalabrino heute 20.00 Uhr "etwas bekannt geben". 
Vielleicht ist es ja die Info, dass sie Coverstar Dezember wird. 

Klar auch erstmal noch Spekulation. Aber, ich denke, eine Info wert.


----------



## Jimmi (8 Nov. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Laut ihrer Instagram-Story wird Valea Scalabrino heute 20.00 Uhr "etwas bekannt geben".
> Vielleicht ist es ja die Info, dass sie Coverstar Dezember wird.
> 
> Klar auch erstmal noch Spekulation. Aber, ich denke, eine Info wert.


Also ich gehe auch mal stark davon aus, dass es das sein wird. Wäre sonst ein ziemlich krasser Zufall!


----------



## Jimmi (8 Nov. 2022)

Bin echt krass gespannt


----------



## michael1972 (8 Nov. 2022)

Ist zu 100 % Valea


----------



## Jimmi (8 Nov. 2022)

Boah ich freue mich so extrem auf die Bilder!


----------



## michael1972 (8 Nov. 2022)

Jimmi schrieb:


> Boah ich freue mich so extrem auf die Bilder!


Und ich erst.


----------



## BVB85 (8 Nov. 2022)

Cover sieht schon mal gut aus 👍🏻. Hätte ihre Titten aber etwas größer erwartet. 
Muss ich mir dann nochmal genauer ansehen 😅


----------



## schmie (8 Nov. 2022)

Mega, darauf hab ich gewartet 🤩😍

Wo kann man das Cover denn schon bestaunen?


----------



## elcattivo0804 (8 Nov. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Laut ihrer Instagram-Story wird Valea Scalabrino heute 20.00 Uhr "etwas bekannt geben".
> Vielleicht ist es ja die Info, dass sie Coverstar Dezember wird.
> 
> Klar auch erstmal noch Spekulation. Aber, ich denke, eine Info wert.


Wo wir wieder beim Thema z-promis sind.


----------



## Naddi (8 Nov. 2022)

Im Heft nur topless


----------



## Mcpole3 (8 Nov. 2022)

Sehr schöne Strecke bisher.


----------



## JackEJ (8 Nov. 2022)

Naddi schrieb:


> Im Heft nur topless



Das stimmt so nicht. Viele Bilder komplett nackt, schöne Hinteransichten. Leider aber kein FF. Insgesamt aber gute Bilder (für sehr gut fehlt der letzte Schritt)


----------



## Ratimo321 (9 Nov. 2022)

Valea gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## enripa (9 Nov. 2022)

Hmm naja, relativer "solider" Promi-Shoot der für mich daran scheitert dass ich noch nie von ihr gehört habe und der Funke nicht so recht überspringen mag.

Das Playmate gefällt mir überraschend gut, toller Körper und tolle Bilder. Ein etwas lebendigender Gesichtsausdruck, und es wäre perfekt. (Und wenn man "schwitzt in der Sauna bebildern will" besser nicht das bei 40 Grad stehende Thermometer mit abbilden )


----------



## BVB85 (9 Nov. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Viele Bilder komplett nackt, schöne Hinteransichten. Leider aber kein FF. Insgesamt aber gute Bilder (für sehr gut fehlt der letzte Schritt)


Das stimmt. Bisher gute Bilder finde ich. Sehr schöne Titten und Po. Aber für den letzten Funken fehlt leider FF.


----------



## Harrison70 (9 Nov. 2022)

Ich finde die Bilder auch sehr schön. Das es kein FF gibt war zu erwarten, auch bei den anderen "Soap-Darstellerinnen" (z.B. Ulrike Frank, Iris Mareike Steen, Claudelle Deckert etc.) gab es das nicht.
Ansonsten bin ich aber bisher voll zufrieden. Auch weil es im Video wieder nackte Tatsachen gibt.


----------



## Doro01 (9 Nov. 2022)

Mir gefallen die Bilder auch sehr gut. Alle Bilder schön hell. Motive gehen in Ordnung. Nur bei den einen braucht man leider ne Lupe. 🧐


----------



## capri216 (10 Nov. 2022)

Ich muss sagen, die Tante kenn ich nicht. Und wenn ich hier lese , wie hier seit Wochen rumgesappert wird, ob und wenn ja wann die endlich im PB erscheint , finde ich die ganze Aufregeung schon fast lachhaft.

Die Dame ist nichts besonderes und wenn man sich nicht gerade bei RTL jeden Stuss reinzieht , kenn man die ja auch nicht.


----------



## Neechen (10 Nov. 2022)

Ich bin erstaunt, dass weder "Coverstar" noch PM auch nur ein Tatoo haben. Dass es sowas noch gibt.
Ansonsten reißen mich beide nicht vom Hocker. Nichtmal zusammen.


----------



## capri216 (10 Nov. 2022)

Neechen schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt, dass weder "Coverstar" noch PM auch nur ein Tatoo haben. Dass es sowas noch gibt.
> Ansonsten reißen mich beide nicht vom Hocker. Nichtmal zusammen.




Ja die wurden wegretuschiert


----------



## Neechen (10 Nov. 2022)

capri216 schrieb:


> Ja die wurden wegretuschiert


So wie bei der Ivancan seinerzeit?


----------



## Ratimo321 (11 Nov. 2022)

Mir gefällt Valea sehr gut schöne Brüste schöner Po leider fehlt das FF


----------



## Dej (11 Nov. 2022)

Ein FF fehlt zwar aber es ist auch nicht so da sie ihren intimsten Part komplett bedeckt. Man kann etwas erkennen ist auch nicht so schlecht. Ich bin zufrieden mit der Ausgabe, es gab deutlich enttäuschendere Ausgaben dieses Jahr (Iris Mareike Steen). Mir gefallen ihre Brüste und ihre Haut. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die weiteren Fotos!


----------



## jamesb (11 Nov. 2022)

Mir gefallen die Fotos. Freue mich auf weitere Bilder von Valea


----------



## Kolly200 (11 Nov. 2022)

Ich finde die Bilder von Valea klasse. Alles "echt" (!!), ein hübsches Gesicht und tolle Proportionen. Für mich einer der PB-Highlights in diesem Jahr.


----------



## BVB85 (12 Nov. 2022)

Meint ihr es gibt noch weitere Fotos von Valea? 
17 Fotos und ein Video, das kann es doch noch nicht gewesen sein oder?


----------



## HdPI (12 Nov. 2022)

Hübsche und natürliche Frau, keine Frage. Für mich ist das Shooting aber ein bisschen zu harmlos und von den Motiven her zu beliebig. Schade, bei der schönen Dame.


----------



## michael1972 (12 Nov. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Meint ihr es gibt noch weitere Fotos von Valea?
> 17 Fotos und ein Video, das kann es doch noch nicht gewesen sein oder?


Es kommt bestimmt noch eine zweite Galerie.


----------



## Death Row (13 Nov. 2022)

Ich mag die Bilder von Valea. Den teils riesigen wochenlangen Hype um ihr Shooting kann ich aber nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Dafür hat sie mMn einfach nicht die "Zugkraft". Da fand ich das Olympia-Shooting und das von Iris Mareike deutlich geiler ❤️‍🔥


----------



## Okapitv (16 Nov. 2022)

Dennis0205 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das Laura Wontorra oder Ruth Hofmann jemals im Playboy zu sehen sein werden?


Eher Ruth als Karriere Boost. Aber sie wirkt doch eher scheu. 
Bei Laura läuft es doch. Sie macht es bestimmt jetzt noch nicht.



dante_23 schrieb:


> *!!!* julia görges gab heute überraschend ihren rücktritt vom tennis bekannt *!!!*
> in einem emotionalen post hat sie sich auf instagram von ihrem geliebten sport verabschiedet.
> 
> in meinen augen hat jule mit die beeindruckensten brüste überhaupt im damen-tennis. und wer weiß, vll sehen wir sie ja bald im playboy
> würdet ihr jule gern im playboy sehen wollen? Ja



Wer könnte da Nein sagen 🔥


----------



## JackEJ (16 Nov. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich mag die Bilder von Valea. Den teils riesigen wochenlangen Hype um ihr Shooting kann ich aber nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Dafür hat sie mMn einfach nicht die "Zugkraft". Da fand ich das Olympia-Shooting und das von Iris Mareike deutlich geiler ❤️‍🔥



Sehe ich ähnlich. Gute Bilder, schöne Frau, Valea ist auf jeden Fall keine Enttäuschung trotz fehlendem FF. Aber auch kein Shooting, das man noch in Jahrzehnten erinnern wird.
Das Olympia-Shooting von Lisa Buckwitz hat aber in der Tat Maßstäbe gesetzt, wenn ein Promi die Lippen nicht zeigen will. Das war in der Beziehung ein absolutes Meisterwerk (vor allem auch das Video 🔥😳) und meine Nr. 1 der Covershootings dieses Jahr. Bei Hanna Sökeland, Katharina Gerhardt und Yeliz Koc hatten wir richtig tolle Bilder (auch wenn es keine 1A-Promis sind) mit guten FF-Posen, mit Iris Mareike Steen eine traumhafte Frau (leider Wiederholung ohne Steigerung), mit Linda Nobat und Janine Flock noch zwei weitere auf unterschiedliche Art gute Coverstars. Einzig Michelle konnte ich wenig abgewinnen, und die Barkeeperinnen waren nicht schlecht, aber halt eigentlich kein Cover-Material. Zufriedenstellendes Jahr, finde ich insgesamt.
Nur bei den Playmates gibt es erheblich Luft nach oben. Da ist überhaupt keine Kreativität mehr drin. Der Anteil an Zweitverwertungen, ausländischen Models, die man halt einfach nehmen konnte, und Models, die eh schon im Erotikbereich unterwegs waren, ist auf einem Höchststand angekommen. Ohne Kehrtwende in diesem Bereich sehe ich mittelfristig schwarz. Für normale hübsche "Möchtegern-Models" ist bald kaum noch bekannt, dass der Playboy nicht nur für Promis da ist, sondern auch eine Karriereleiter für schöne Mädchen mit Model- oder Influencer-Ambitionen bieten kann.


----------



## Death Row (18 Nov. 2022)

Ganz vergessen: Hanna Sökerland hatte auch sehr heiße Bilder 🤗


----------



## dante_23 (18 Nov. 2022)

zur aktuellen ausgabe mit valea:
an dem shooting gibt es keine großen kritikpunkte. das setting gefällt mir, und valea wurde gut in szene gesetzt 
jedoch, und das klang bereits an, ist es kein shooting, welches in erinnerung bleiben wird. für mich liegt das an valea selbst: so ehrlich muss ich sein, ich hätte sie mir bereits vor einigen jahren gewünscht, wo sie noch bissl "babyspeck" hatte. so wie hier 🥰
doch das ist subjektiv. insgesamt ist es ein stimmiges shooting 



 

 






JackEJ schrieb:


> Nur bei den Playmates gibt es erheblich Luft nach oben. Da ist überhaupt keine Kreativität mehr drin. Der Anteil an Zweitverwertungen, ausländischen Models, die man halt einfach nehmen konnte, und Models, die eh schon im Erotikbereich unterwegs waren, ist auf einem Höchststand angekommen. Ohne Kehrtwende in diesem Bereich sehe ich mittelfristig schwarz. Für normale hübsche "Möchtegern-Models" ist bald kaum noch bekannt, dass der Playboy nicht nur für Promis da ist, sondern auch eine Karriereleiter für schöne Mädchen mit Model- oder Influencer-Ambitionen bieten kann.


eine ausnahme bildet hier meiner ansicht nach die wunderschöne isabella strangmüller 
auch das war damals kein spektakuläres shooting (ihr erster shoot), jedoch so stimming, und mit einer isa in bestform 
(sie ist aktuell in der niederländischen ausgabe des pb zu sehen)

sie wird immer schöner 🥰


----------



## JackEJ (18 Nov. 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> eine ausnahme bildet hier meiner ansicht nach die wunderschöne isabella strangmüller
> auch das war damals kein spektakuläres shooting (ihr erster shoot), jedoch so stimming, und mit einer isa in bestform
> (sie ist aktuell in der niederländischen ausgabe des pb zu sehen)
> 
> sie wird immer schöner 🥰



Das ist doch aber schon 2020 gewesen. Isabella gehörte zu den positiven Ausnahmen in den letzten Jahren, einheimische natürliche und bislang in der "Akt-/Erotik-Szene" unbekannte Mädels. In diesem Jahr passt nur Beatrice Wolf zu 100% in das Raster, im Vorjahr waren Zoelle Frick, Katharina Hale, Anna Lena Stöckler, Lilly Lagodka da noch zu nennen. In den Jahren davor waren es immer vier bis sechs, dazu drei bis vier die hier und da etwas künstlich rüberkamen (so wie dieses Jahr z.B. Wiesn-Playmate Franziska Distler). Dieses Jahr hatten wir alleine 5 (!) ausländische Models und 5 Playmates, von denen schon vor den deutschen Playmate-Bildern ohne Mühe Vollakt-Bilder zu ergooglen gewesen wären. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der Anspruch des Playboy.


----------



## BVB85 (21 Nov. 2022)

Falls die Info jemanden interessiert:

Im Laufe dieser Woche werden, laut Playboy, weitere Gallerien von Valea veröffentlicht. 
Hatte per Mail dort angefragt.


----------



## michael1972 (21 Nov. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Falls die Info jemanden interessiert:
> 
> Im Laufe dieser Woche werden, laut Playboy, weitere Gallerien von Valea veröffentlicht.
> Hatte per Mail dort angefragt.


Und weißt du auch wie viel?


----------



## BVB85 (21 Nov. 2022)

michael1972 schrieb:


> Und weißt du auch wie viel?


Nein, sie schrieben nur, das "weitere Gallerien im Laufe dieser Woche veröffentlicht werden". Aber demnach wohl mehr als eine 😁


----------



## BVB85 (23 Nov. 2022)

Es sind 15 neue Bilder von Valea online. 
Leider kein FF dabei, dennoch sehr schöne Bilder, wie ich finde.


----------



## michael1972 (23 Nov. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Es sind 15 neue Bilder von Valea online.
> Leider kein FF dabei, dennoch sehr schöne Bilder, wie ich finde.


Dankeschön für die Info.🙂


----------



## Klopj (24 Nov. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Es sind 15 neue Bilder von Valea online.
> Leider kein FF dabei, dennoch sehr schöne Bilder, wie ich finde.


Sieht man wenigstens ihre Pussy oder diese auch nicht und wenn nur verdeckt?


----------



## BVB85 (24 Nov. 2022)

Klopj schrieb:


> Sieht man wenigstens ihre Pussy oder diese auch nicht und wenn nur verdeckt?


Wie schon erwähnt, kein FF, also nein 😉


----------



## feetie (24 Nov. 2022)

Klopj schrieb:


> Sieht man wenigstens ihre Pussy oder diese auch nicht und wenn nur verdeckt?


Wie ist denn Deine Definition von Pussy?


----------



## Klopj (24 Nov. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Wie ist denn Deine Definition von Pussy?


Halt so seitlich blickend muss ja kein ff sein


----------



## HBeene (25 Nov. 2022)

Ich haue jetzt schonmal die Januar Geschichte raus, wird ja eh keine Überraschung geben...

Januar
2022 Playmate des Jahres-Wahl
2021 Playmate des Jahres-Wahl
2020 Playmate des Jahres-Wahl
2019 Playmate des Jahres-Wahl
2018 Playmate des Jahres-Wahl
2017 Playmate des Jahres-Wahl
2016 Playmate des Jahres-Wahl
2015 Playmate des Jahres-Wahl
2014 Playmate des Jahres-Wahl


----------



## BVB85 (25 Nov. 2022)

Morgen wird noch eine dritte Galerie von Valea veröffentlicht.


----------



## feetie (25 Nov. 2022)

HBeene schrieb:


> Ich haue jetzt schonmal die Januar Geschichte raus, wird ja eh keine Überraschung geben...
> 
> Januar
> 2022 Playmate des Jahres-Wahl
> ...


Mhh... ich habe echt überhaupt keine Vermutung, was im nächsten Heft sein könnte?


----------



## Klopj (25 Nov. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Morgen wird noch eine dritte Galerie von Valea veröffentlicht.


Hoffentlich gibts es dann ein ff von Valea


----------



## BVB85 (25 Nov. 2022)

Klopj schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibts es dann ein ff von Valea


Denke damit ist nicht zu rechnen 😉


----------



## Klopj (25 Nov. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Denke damit ist nicht zu rechnen 😉


Wieso denkst du das?
Übrigens bei dem einem Bild kann man ihre pussy erkennen


----------



## BVB85 (26 Nov. 2022)

Klopj schrieb:


> Wieso denkst du das?
> Übrigens bei dem einem Bild kann man ihre pussy erkennen


Weil es bisher auch nicht mal ansatzweise FF gab. Also gehe ich auch bei den letzten Fotos davon aus, dass es keine FF seien werden. 
Hätte aber rein gar nichts dagegen 😉


----------



## Karlo83 (26 Nov. 2022)

Klopj schrieb:


> Wieso denkst du das?
> Übrigens bei dem einem Bild kann man ihre pussy erkennen


Wenn du ne „Pussy“ sehen willst dann Google doch mal. Da gibt es aaaaalllleeeee möglichen Varianten dazu.


----------



## Glamour Girl (26 Nov. 2022)

Eine Pussy in äußerst lasziver Pose 😜



​


----------



## jens4975 (26 Nov. 2022)

Glamour Girl schrieb:


> Eine Pussy in äußerst lasziver Pose 😜
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Fräulein Tigerin?


----------



## Frenchman (26 Nov. 2022)

Klopj schrieb:


> Wieso denkst du das?
> Übrigens bei dem einem Bild kann man ihre pussy erkennen


Du meinst das Cameltoe?


----------



## Klopj (26 Nov. 2022)

Frenchman schrieb:


> Du meinst das Cameltoe?


Welches Bild genau meinst du?


----------



## Frenchman (27 Nov. 2022)

Hab ich dir geschickt. 


Klopj schrieb:


> Welches Bild genau meinst du?


----------



## Dej (27 Nov. 2022)

Zurück zu Valea Scalabrino! Ich bin von der 3. Galerie total begeistert . Ein kleiner Spoiler sie zeigt ein bisschen mehr als vorher . In großen und ganzen eine tolle Ausgabe.


----------



## BVB85 (27 Nov. 2022)

Dej schrieb:


> Zurück zu Valea Scalabrino! Ich bin von der 3. Galerie total begeistert . Ein kleiner Spoiler sie zeigt ein bisschen mehr als vorher . In großen und ganzen eine tolle Ausgabe.


Das finde ich auch. Die dritte Galerie ist echt sehr schön.
Insgesamt finde ich das komplette Shooting richtig gut und stimmig, auch wenn es am Ende kein Bild wirklich FF gab.
Sie ist echt wunderschön in Szene gesetzt worden von Irene Schaur.
Ich bin von ihren Brüsten, flachem Bauch, knackigen Po und Beinen echt begeistert.
Insgesamt finde ich, dass Valea eine wunderschöne Frau ist und dieses Jahr, für mich, der beste Coverstar war/ist.


----------



## jamesb (27 Nov. 2022)

Dej schrieb:


> Zurück zu Valea Scalabrino! Ich bin von der 3. Galerie total begeistert . Ein kleiner Spoiler sie zeigt ein bisschen mehr als vorher . In großen und ganzen eine tolle Ausgabe.


Sehe ich auch so. Klasse Shooting, tolle Bilder


----------



## feetie (6 Dez. 2022)

Kommt das neue Heft eigentlich diese oder nächste Woche? (wäre irgendwie einfacher mit neuen Threads per Ausgabe)


----------



## BVB85 (6 Dez. 2022)

feetie schrieb:


> Kommt das neue Heft eigentlich diese oder nächste Woche? (wäre irgendwie einfacher mit neuen Threads per Ausgabe)


Heute kommt die neue Ausgabe. Wurde über Insta mitgeteilt. Gleichzeitig auch gefragt, wer der neue Coverstar ist!?


----------



## ntk13 (6 Dez. 2022)

Ich hab eine Werbung über das neue Heft in einer anderen Zeitschrift gesehen. Es sind 5 Playmates auf dem Cover. Hoffentlich gibt es mehr im Heft.


----------



## Death Row (6 Dez. 2022)

ntk13 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Werbung über das neue Heft in einer anderen Zeitschrift gesehen. Es sind 5 Playmates auf dem Cover. Hoffentlich gibt es mehr im Heft.



Ich habe ein Bild mit 10 Damen gesehen.


----------



## Lemaitre (7 Dez. 2022)

Die schönste, *Emilia Jung*, kommt im Vid fast gar nicht vor .


----------



## youngmario (7 Dez. 2022)

Also das Cover auf Instagramm sieht schon einmal sehr vielversprechend aus - werde mir auf jeden Fall die Ausgabe kaufen!


----------



## JackEJ (7 Dez. 2022)

Finde das Cover wie auch das Heft ziemlich bescheiden. Total plastikmäßiges Shooting, da kommt überhaupt keine Lockerheit oder Erotik rüber. Passt halt auch dazu, dass gefühlt 90% Silikon haben und die Hälfte irgendwo aus dem Ausland stammt. Geschäftsmäßig abgearbeitet, von Models wie auch vom Fotografen. Boitin interessiert eh nur, dass am Ende eine dabei ist, die er vorab bestimmt und die etepetete genug ist, dass er sie seinen Partygästen vorführen kann. Die beiden, die wirklich gut wären, werden es nicht. Emilia Jung kommt kaum vor und vermittelt im Video auch (wie auch auf ihrem Insta in ihrem Playmate-Monat) den Eindruck, dass sie nicht wirklich interessiert ist PMOY zu werden. Beatrice Wolf wird überall in den Hintergrund geschoben bzw ganz vom Cover verbannt. Und auf den Bildern dann noch in so ein Latexkostüm gepresst, dass auch sie noch möglichst plastikmäßig aussieht.
Die niederländische Plastik-Playmate des Monats passt auch "optimal" in diese Ausgabe.
Sorry, aber das ist ein absoluter Tiefpunkt-Monat!


----------



## Glamour Girl (8 Dez. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Emilia Jung kommt kaum vor und vermittelt im Video auch (wie auch auf ihrem Insta in ihrem Playmate-Monat) den Eindruck, dass sie nicht wirklich interessiert ist PMOY zu werden.


Eine plausibel klingende Einstellung der Dame, die mich an Marie Rauscher (PMdM 07/19) erinnern würde, die seinerzeit gar nicht erst am Playmate-Gruppenshoot teilgenommen hatte.

Als meines Eindrucks tatsächlich professionell und erfolgreich arbeitendes Model, das vermutlich einfach einmal persönliches Interesse daran hatte, mit dem Playboy zusammenzuarbeiten und mit erotischen Fotos in diesem zu erscheinen, hatte sie dieses Ziel als PMdM erreicht, und mit PMdJ-Krönchen auf dem Kopf an Boitins Leine vor der Münchner Schnickschnackeria schauzulaufen offensichtlich weder beruflich noch persönlich nötig.


----------



## Lemaitre (8 Dez. 2022)

Emilia eliminiert auch alle fremden Instagram-Tags diesbezüglich. Jammerschade, dass sie nicht gewinnen will . Da gibt es endlich mal eine blonde Göttin mit 1,75m Gardemaß, die nicht so billig aussieht ... naja, ich werde trotzdem täglich für sie abstimmen .


----------



## youngmario (8 Dez. 2022)

Also mir gefällt die neue Ausgabe  - die beiden Fotostrecken kommen zwar nicht ganz an das Cover heran, aber trotzdem gefällt mir das Style, weil es wieder etwas mehr glamour ausstrahlt. Auch das Playmate finde ich ganz sexy. Ok, es ist schon sehr viel Silikon im Spiel, aber trotzdem sehr ansprechend.

Die Artikel finde ich weniger gut ausgewählt - Winterurlaub in den Bergen und wieder mal Sportwagen. Viel klischeehafter geht es fast nicht mehr ...


----------



## John_CPC (8 Dez. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Finde das Cover wie auch das Heft ziemlich bescheiden. Total plastikmäßiges Shooting, da kommt überhaupt keine Lockerheit oder Erotik rüber. Passt halt auch dazu, dass gefühlt 90% Silikon haben und die Hälfte irgendwo aus dem Ausland stammt. Geschäftsmäßig abgearbeitet, von Models wie auch vom Fotografen. Boitin interessiert eh nur, dass am Ende eine dabei ist, die er vorab bestimmt und die etepetete genug ist, dass er sie seinen Partygästen vorführen kann. Die beiden, die wirklich gut wären, werden es nicht. Emilia Jung kommt kaum vor und vermittelt im Video auch (wie auch auf ihrem Insta in ihrem Playmate-Monat) den Eindruck, dass sie nicht wirklich interessiert ist PMOY zu werden. Beatrice Wolf wird überall in den Hintergrund geschoben bzw ganz vom Cover verbannt. Und auf den Bildern dann noch in so ein Latexkostüm gepresst, dass auch sie noch möglichst plastikmäßig aussieht.
> Die niederländische Plastik-Playmate des Monats passt auch "optimal" in diese Ausgabe.
> Sorry, aber das ist ein absoluter Tiefpunkt-Monat!





Lemaitre schrieb:


> Emilia eliminiert auch alle fremden Instagram-Tags diesbezüglich. Jammerschade, dass sie nicht gewinnen will . Da gibt es endlich mal eine blonde Göttin mit 1,75m Gardemaß, die nicht so billig aussieht ... naja, ich werde trotzdem täglich für sie abstimmen .



Frau Jung hat aber auch Plastikmoppen, das ist schon klar oder?


----------



## Lemaitre (9 Dez. 2022)

John_CPC schrieb:


> Frau Jung hat aber auch Plastikmoppen, das ist schon klar oder?


Ja, ist klar. Sind aber erstklassig gemacht und runden ihre Traumfigur ab (scheint die meiste Zeit ihres Lebens im Gym zu verbringen ). Sie sieht aber ein bisschen niveauvoller aus und hat wohl eine erfolgreiche Modelkarriere, während nicht wenige Playmates eine eher trashige RTL 2-Ausstrahlung haben.
Erinnert an die Glanzzeiten von vor 10-15 Jahren mit Anja Melzer, Susanne Baum, Sandra Latko, Franziska Gürtler oder Carolin Stüber, als einfach das schöne Mädchen von nebenan zu sehen war.


----------



## John_CPC (9 Dez. 2022)

Lemaitre schrieb:


> Ja, ist klar. Sind aber erstklassig gemacht und runden ihre Traumfigur ab (scheint die meiste Zeit ihres Lebens im Gym zu verbringen ). Sie sieht aber ein bisschen niveauvoller aus und hat wohl eine erfolgreiche Modelkarriere, während nicht wenige Playmates eine eher trashige RTL 2-Ausstrahlung haben.
> Erinnert an die Glanzzeiten von vor 10-15 Jahren mit Anja Melzer, Susanne Baum, Sandra Latko, Franziska Gürtler oder Carolin Stüber, als einfach das schöne Mädchen von nebenan zu sehen war.



Das ist schon alles richtig. Auch ich finde Sie schön natürlich, bis eben auf die Brüste. Man sieht anhand der Form sofort was Sache ist und ihre Narben sind eindeutig zu sehen, welche bei ihr leider sehr ausgeprägt sind. Mein Fav ist eindeutig Beatrice Wolf


----------



## JackEJ (9 Dez. 2022)

Ja, das sieht ja jeder, dass Emilia Jung Silikon hat. Aber unter den ganzen Silikonladies mit Abstand die attraktivste. An Beatrice auf Platz 1 kommt natürlich niemand vorbei, das ist klar. Das ist vom Typ her genau die, die man sich als Playmate wünscht.


----------



## Death Row (9 Dez. 2022)

Ich bleibe dabei: Wiesn-Playmate Francy ist meine Fav! 💗


----------



## Lemaitre (11 Dez. 2022)

Jedem, wie es ihm gefällt. Beatrice Wolf hat halt ein relativ gewöhnliches Gesicht.


----------



## BVB85 (12 Dez. 2022)

Ich finde auch. Jeder hat so seine eigene Vorlieben und Geschmack. 
Für mich kann es nur Beatrice Wolf sein als Playmate des Jahres. 

Ich fände ja mal eine Coverstar des Jahres Wahl eine gute Idee 😀


----------



## JackEJ (12 Dez. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch. Jeder hat so seine eigene Vorlieben und Geschmack.
> Für mich kann es nur Beatrice Wolf sein als Playmate des Jahres.
> 
> Ich fände ja mal eine Coverstar des Jahres Wahl eine gute Idee 😀



Zweitshoot nach Wunsch - das wäre schon cool. Und bei den Coverstars war das Jahr besser als bei den Playmates. Ich würde Lisa Buckwitz wählen, aber auch Valea Scalabrino, Yeliz Koc, Iris Mareike Steen, Katharina Gerhardt, Linda Nobat, Hanna Sökeland und Janine Flock habe ich gerne gesehen (auch wenn bei den Coverstars halt nicht immer alle Wünsche erfüllt werden)


----------



## BVB85 (12 Dez. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Zweitshoot nach Wunsch - das wäre schon cool. Und bei den Coverstars war das Jahr besser als bei den Playmates. Ich würde Lisa Buckwitz wählen, aber auch Valea Scalabrino, Yeliz Koc, Iris Mareike Steen, Katharina Gerhardt, Linda Nobat, Hanna Sökeland und Janine Flock habe ich gerne gesehen (auch wenn bei den Coverstars halt nicht immer alle Wünsche erfüllt werden)


Zweitshoot wäre cool ja. 
Valea hat ja schon gesagt, dass sie sich ein zweites Shooting vorstellen kann 😀. 

Mein Ranking wäre dieses Jahr 
Valea Scalabrino
Janine Flock 
Hanna Sökeland 
Lisa Buckwitz 
Iris Mareike Steen


----------



## Frenchman (16 Dez. 2022)

Ich finde auch, dass Iris Mareike Steen und Hanna echt Potential haben, die Pictorials dieses Jahr waren gut, aber grade bei Iris sehe ich echt noch Luft nach oben, sie hat schon ein extremes natürliches Sex-Appeal, da geht sicher noch einiges.


----------



## JackEJ (17 Dez. 2022)

Die klassische Playboy-Fotostrecke vor dem Dschungelcamp dürfte Cecilia Asoro sein, was zu begrüßen wäre (optisch ebenso wie angesichts der anderen Optionen unter den Teilnehmerinnen). Sie ist bereits von Boitin und Ana Dias abonniert.


----------



## StephanHSV (18 Dez. 2022)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Die klassische Playboy-Fotostrecke vor dem Dschungelcamp dürfte Cecilia Asoro sein, was zu begrüßen wäre (optisch ebenso wie angesichts der anderen Optionen unter den Teilnehmerinnen). Sie ist bereits von Boitin und Ana Dias abonniert.


Das wird dann wohl so kommen. Ich würde allerdings lieber Tessa Bergmeier nackt sehen. Oder, auch wenn sie schon nackt im Fernsehen zu sehen war, Jana Pallaske. Jana komplett rasiert und komplett nackt fände ich ganz spannend.


----------



## Frenchman (18 Dez. 2022)

Das wären in der Tat wesentlich interessantere Alternativen. Die Dschungel-Celebs im Playboy waren teilweise richtige abturner…


----------



## Runner-King (18 Dez. 2022)

StephanHSV schrieb:


> Das wird dann wohl so kommen. Ich würde allerdings lieber Tessa Bergmeier nackt sehen. Oder, auch wenn sie schon nackt im Fernsehen zu sehen war, Jana Pallaske. Jana komplett rasiert und komplett nackt fände ich ganz spannend.


Zustimm! Aber ich hoffe, dass in letzter Minute noch eine echte Granate bekanntgegeben wird.


----------



## Frenchman (18 Dez. 2022)

Leider im Rückblick eher unwahrscheinlich, wenn Dschungel ist. Eher im Gegenteil. Da waren richtige Fehlgriffe dabei.
Hoffen wir, dass die Playmate geil ist.


----------



## Frenchman (21 Dez. 2022)

Nicht dass es am Ende die Effenberg macht… 🤪


----------



## dante_23 (21 Dez. 2022)

ich hätte nichts gegen die claudia


----------



## HBeene (23 Dez. 2022)

Hier die Februar-Liste:
2022 Linda-Caroline Nobat („Bachelor“- Kandidatin)
2021 Claudelle und Romy Deckert
2020 Laura Müller "Frau vom Wendler"
2019 Annette Dytrt "Dancing on Ice"
2018 Giuliana Farfalla "Dschungelcamp"
2017 Nicole Mieth "Dschungelcamp"
2016 Jenny Elvers "Dschungelcamp"
2015 Sara Kulka/Angelina Heger "Dschungelcamp"
2014 Kate Moss 60 Jahre Playboy


----------



## Frenchman (23 Dez. 2022)

Danke. Ja da waren locker die Hälfte Totalausfälle. Also stehen die Chancen Fifty-Fifty. Könnten allerdings auch nur 50% sein.


----------



## Runner-King (24 Dez. 2022)

Frenchman schrieb:


> Danke. Ja da waren locker die Hälfte Totalausfälle. Also stehen die Chancen Fifty-Fifty. Könnten allerdings auch nur 50% sein.


Ich denke, es könnte ein Knaller, aber genauso gut ein Reinfall werden.


----------



## Cherubini (24 Dez. 2022)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch. Jeder hat so seine eigene Vorlieben und Geschmack.
> Für mich kann es nur Beatrice Wolf sein als Playmate des Jahres.
> 
> Ich fände ja mal eine Coverstar des Jahres Wahl eine gute Idee 😀


Hab die Anregung mal aufgenommen: 






Wer war der Playboy-Coverstar 2022?


Wer war Euer persönlicher prominenter Coverstar des deutschen "Playboy" 2022? Wählt Eure Favoritin!



www.celebboard.net





Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## killa388 (2 Jan. 2023)

Wann erscheint denn die nächste Ausgabe?


----------



## HBeene (2 Jan. 2023)

killa388 schrieb:


> Wann erscheint denn die nächste Ausgabe?



Google hilfe auch hier! Nächste Ausgabe: 2/2023 ab 12.01.2023

Glaube immer 2. Donnerstag im Monat, aber ohne Gewähr!


----------



## feetie (4 Jan. 2023)

Es gab ja auch schon ein paar Let's Dance-Playboy-Auftritte (allerdings erst Richtung März-Ausgabe).
Diesmal sind

Alex Mariah Peter
Chryssanthi Kavazi
Julia Beautx
Sally Özcan
Sharon Battiste
dabei.

Allein vom Namen kenne ich keine davon - und kann auch nicht bewerten, ob eine von ihnen "Playboy"-Potential oder "Chancen" hätte.
Es gibt wohl aber Kritik an RTL, dass die Profi-Tänzerinnen bekannter als die Stars seien. Ich hätte gegen ein Drittshooting von Isabel Edvardsson oder Erstshootings von Ekaterina oder Patricija Ionel nichts einzuwenden.

Von der bisherigen Februarliste: gibt's leider nur wenige Highlights:
2020 Laura Müller "Frau vom Wendler"
2017 Nicole Mieth "Dschungelcamp"
2015 Sara Kulka/Angelina Heger "Dschungelcamp"

Alles andere: naja.


----------



## BVB85 (4 Jan. 2023)

feetie schrieb:


> Es gab ja auch schon ein paar Let's Dance-Playboy-Auftritte (allerdings erst Richtung März-Ausgabe).
> Diesmal sind
> 
> Alex Mariah Peter
> ...


Da gebe ich Dir durchaus Recht. 
Die Tänzerinnen sind teilweise bekannter als die "Promis". 
Wobei 

Chryssanthi Kavazi
Ist schon durchaus bekannt aus GZSZ und dort schon lange dabei. Hätte auf jeden Fall Potential und ich würde sie super gern im PB sehen. 


Ekat wäre aber auch sehr reizvoll von den Tänzerinnen


----------



## Chandler76 (4 Jan. 2023)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Ekat wäre aber auch sehr reizvoll von den Tänzerinnen


Ekat hat leider früher schon gesagt, dass der PB für sie nicht in Frage kommt.

Und seit kurzem ist sie mit Hasan Kivran liiert, Ex-Geldgeber (und gleichzeitig Totengräber) des Fußballclubs Türkgücü München, und er hat wohl schon verlauten lassen, dass er mit den freizügigen Outfits bei Let´s Dance so seine Probleme hat.


----------



## HBeene (4 Jan. 2023)

Lets Dance schön und gut, aber nun erstmal das Dschungelbuch dran! 

Die Teilnehmer (und damit Kandidaten für den PB):
Claudia Effenberg...mit 57 kann man sie zum Glück ausschließen! 
Jana Pallaske...war schon nackt in Filme, könnte es werden
Tessa Bergmeier...Heidi-Klum-Teilnehmerinnen gab es schon
Verena Kerth...kam da nach Kahn noch was?
Cecilia Asoro...Models gehe immer
Jolina Mennen...eine von YouTube hatte man noch nicht im PB

Denke Jana oder ein "Model"!


----------



## Death Row (4 Jan. 2023)

HBeene schrieb:


> Claudia Effenberg...mit 57 kann man sie zum Glück ausschließen!



Ich fürchte das ist kein Ausschlusskriterium für den PB.....


----------



## dante_23 (4 Jan. 2023)

ich hätte tatsächlich nichts gegen claudia... vll überrascht uns solch ein shooting alle


----------



## LuigiHallodri (4 Jan. 2023)

Florian Boitin, der Chefredakteur sagte erst im September, dass er für Shootings Frauen bevorzugt, die auch etwas zu sagen haben.
Seine Favoritin wäre Maria Furtwängler und die ist auch schon 56.
Interview 26.09.22, BR1 - Blaue Couch - Podcast


----------



## feetie (4 Jan. 2023)

Verena Kerth war ja schon mal (nicht wirklich gut) - Reshoot-Wahrscheinlichkeit daher vermutlich hoch.


----------



## Austin (4 Jan. 2023)

So lange es nicht Frau Effenberg oder Jolina Mennen sind,kann ich mit dem Rest sehr gut leben. 

Verena Kerth mit Zweitshooting halte ich für ausgeschlossen,genau wie die GNTM Zicke Tessa.
Am ehesten dürfte die Beauty & the Nerd Gewinnerin passen.Ist zwar optisch so gar nicht meins,aber immerhin besser als der Rest.
PS: Oder man bedient sich bei Kim Kardashian Melody Haase,der Ersatzkandidatin.Die hat zwar schon alles bei Adam sucht Eva bzw bei OnlyFans gezeigt,aber Frodo Boitin ists bestimmt wurscht.


----------



## JackEJ (5 Jan. 2023)

Es wäre sehr sehr verwunderlich, wenn es nicht Cecilia Asoro wird, und zwar mit einem Shooting von Ana Dias. Die Zeichen sind absolut eindeutig.

Und gegen Maria Furtwängler hätte ich trotz Mitte 50 auch nichts, aber die ist eben auch eine andere Stilklasse als Claudia Strunzenberg. Die möchte ich nicht (mehr) sehen. Hatte sie nicht vor 20 Jahren mal Topless-Bilder in Matador? Grundsätzlich muss eine Frau mit Mitte 50 halt schon neben einem gut in Schuss gehaltenen Body entweder eine sehr besondere Story und/oder einen sehr besonderen Promifaktor mitbringen, um noch playboyreif zu sein.


----------



## milfhunter (Sonntag um 01:06)

JackEJ schrieb:


> Es wäre sehr sehr verwunderlich, wenn es nicht Cecilia Asoro wird, und zwar mit einem Shooting von Ana Dias. Die Zeichen sind absolut eindeutig.
> 
> Und gegen Maria Furtwängler hätte ich trotz Mitte 50 auch nichts, aber die ist eben auch eine andere Stilklasse als Claudia Strunzenberg. Die möchte ich nicht (mehr) sehen. *Hatte sie nicht vor 20 Jahren mal Topless-Bilder in Matador? *Grundsätzlich muss eine Frau mit Mitte 50 halt schon neben einem gut in Schuss gehaltenen Body entweder eine sehr besondere Story und/oder einen sehr besonderen Promifaktor mitbringen, um noch playboyreif zu sein.


Oh ja, das hatte sie. An die Bilder erinnere ich mich gerne zurück!
Wahrscheinlich ist sie momentan nicht mehr Playboy würdig, aber ich würde sie gerne nochmal entkleidet sehen.
Vielleicht ist sie ja im Dschungelcamp freizügig beim Duschen…


----------



## Frenchman (Sonntag um 10:40)

milfhunter schrieb:


> Oh ja, das hatte sie. An die Bilder erinnere ich mich gerne zurück!
> Wahrscheinlich ist sie momentan nicht mehr Playboy würdig, aber ich würde sie gerne nochmal entkleidet sehen.
> Vielleicht ist sie ja im Dschungelcamp freizügig beim Duschen…


Hatte sie da wirklich ihre Brüste gezeigt? Ich kann mich nur an so halbherzige topless Bilder erinnern mit ihren Händen vor den Nippeln.


----------



## JackEJ (Sonntag um 14:23)

Frenchman schrieb:


> Hatte sie da wirklich ihre Brüste gezeigt? Ich kann mich nur an so halbherzige topless Bilder erinnern mit ihren Händen vor den Nippeln.


Ja, war Handbra und Wet-T-Shirt mit wenig See-Through - hatte ich auch noch mal geschaut. Als jung ging sie schon damals nicht durch, aber da (16 Jahre her) wäre sie auf jeden Fall noch ganz gut playboyreif gewesen. Vermutlich hat sie sich nicht getraut, richtig blank zu ziehen.


----------



## Dej (Dienstag um 16:56)

Der nächste Coverstar ist *Cecilia Asoro*! Für alle die es interessiert…


----------



## BVB85 (Dienstag um 17:11)

Dej schrieb:


> Der nächste Coverstar ist *Cecilia Asoro*! Für alle die es interessiert…


Habe auch gerade das Cover gesehen. Mein Typ ist sie mal so gar nicht. Und bekannt bzw. prominent wohl auch eher so semi 😅


----------



## Dej (Dienstag um 17:49)

BVB85 schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade das Cover gesehen. Mein Typ ist sie mal so gar nicht. Und bekannt bzw. prominent wohl auch eher so semi 😅



Mein Typ ist sie auch nicht. Da wäre so ziemlich jede andere Dschungelteilnehmerin eine bessere Wahl!


----------



## Death Row (Dienstag um 21:07)

Nein, sie war auch nicht meine Wahl. Da müssen wir jetzt leider einen Monat lang durch und weiter hoffen.


----------



## Heffer1 (Dienstag um 21:27)

Wann kommen denn idR die Gallerien online?


----------



## Austin (Dienstag um 21:31)

Diese Beauty & the Nerd Gewinnerin ist optisch jetzt auch nicht so mein Fall,aber Gott sei Dank bleiben uns damit die Effenberg,das Klappergestell Bergmeier & alle anderen weiblichen IbeS Teilnehmer erspart.
Das Video von Cecilia auf der PB HP ist schon mal erstklassig.Schön nackt inkl. (in diesem Vorstellungsvideo) unerwarteter Freizügigkeit.
Playmate ist eine hübsche,junge Wienerin.Endlich mal wieder deutschsprachig und kein Recycling Shoot,es gibt nur leichte Abzüge in der B Note bei den gefühlt 100 kleinen Tattoos am Körper.


----------



## spiderdiner (Dienstag um 22:54)

Naja, geht so. Im nächsten Monat hoffe ich dann mal wieder auf eine hübsche Wintersportlerin. Da gab es ja in den letzten Jahren richtig gute Beispiele.


----------



## JackEJ (Dienstag um 23:50)

Ich finde Cecilia nicht verkehrt. (Solange sie nicht redet, der Nervfaktor ist recht hoch) Und beim Dschungel war es auch die beste Wahl, auch wenn sie nicht mein Traumtyp ist. Aber der Body ist klasse, und wie @Austin schon festgestellt hat, ist das Posing sehr unverklemmt und freizügig. Das ist schon ziemlich hot! Und die Playmate finde ich auch absolut klasse. Jung, natürlich, freizügig. Auch hier ist das Video wie auch beim Coverstar sehr schön. Ich finde, das ist insgesamt eine gute Ausgabe!


----------



## BVB85 (Gestern um 10:06)

Auch wenn Cecilia absolut nicht mein Typ ist, muss ich auch sagen, dass die Bilder gut sind und auch das Video. Sie zeigt sich komplett nackt und auch FF. So sollte es immer sein. 

Das Playmate gefällt mir sehr gut. Toller Körper und auch hier wieder FF. Sehr sexy anzusehen.


----------



## Death Row (Gestern um 10:49)

Hallo

Ich muss meine voreilige Meinung über Cecilia revidieren und nach Studieren der Bilder eingestehen: sie ist geil


----------



## Dej (Gestern um 10:53)

Death Row schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich muss meine voreilige Meinung über Cecilia revidieren und nach Studieren der Bilder eingestehen: sie ist geil



Bin der gleichen Meinung! Die Fotos haben mich positiv überrascht 😉


----------



## JackEJ (Gestern um 12:24)

Death Row schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich muss meine voreilige Meinung über Cecilia revidieren und nach Studieren der Bilder eingestehen: sie ist geil



Du meinst: Sie macht dich geil 😜🌽 Spätestens nach dem Video muss das eigentlich so sein! 😏🥵


----------



## Frenchman (Gestern um 12:46)

Ja, keine Ahnung wer das ist aber was sie zeigt ist sehr geil!


----------



## grabbe63 (Gestern um 18:39)

Muss man die kennen? Prommistatus -10. Wenn das so weiter geht, hat meine Nachbarin auch noch Chancen.


----------



## Death Row (Gestern um 18:42)

Austin schrieb:


> Playmate ist eine hübsche,junge Wienerin.



Wo wir leider beim Thema wären: warum aus Österreich? Gibt es keine zeigefreudigen Deutsche mehr? 😥


----------



## StephanHSV (Gestern um 19:25)

Die beiden Shootings sind tatsächlich gelungen - weiter so Playboy.


----------



## lostpharao (Gestern um 22:42)

Ein Playboy nur mit echten Brüsten, HERRLICH !


----------



## enripa (Vor 13 Minuten)

Mag sein dass ihr Promifaktor sehr niedrig ist, aber sowohl die Frau als auch die Bilder sind absolut heiß, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------

